# Black Lives Matter demos and protests UK, 2020-2021



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 3, 2020)

A pal of mine who drives a black cab tells me it's getting rough up Town. 

Have I missed a thread about today's mass protests or is Urban not covering it?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 3, 2020)

Telegraph reporting stuff from outside Downing Street.









						London Black Lives Matter protest: 13 people arrested outside Downing Street
					

Thirteen people have been arrested as protests in London as part of the Black Lives Matter movement turned violent, with people hurling objects at police officers outside Downing Street.




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

I've only seen a scuffle and 2 arrests outside downing street.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

Met police reporting a driver arrested after hitting pedestrains around Sloane Square. Rumours that he mounted the pavement. Nothing confirmed. No evidence it's related.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

Nothing on the BlacklivesmatterUK hashtag of anything kicking off in Traf Sq.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 3, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Nothing on the BlacklivesmatterUK hashtag of anything kicking off in Traf Sq.




So my pal is being billy big bollocks then. 

Sorry Urban. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 3, 2020)

Although I have to say I'm really surprised there isn't a thread dedicated to the UK protests in support of the US uprising.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

Not sure what your pal is seeing...defo lots of people raging against White Supremacy and I am sure he can feel the tension. Just can't see anything online that suggests it's actually kicking off?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 3, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Not sure what your pal is seeing...defo lots of people raging against White Supremacy and I am sure he can feel the tension. Just can't see anything online that suggests it's actually kicking off?




Me either, hence this thread. 

My pal's gone quiet. He made the hit and run post on Facebook. I've asked him for more, nothing so far. It's quite possible he's mistaken. He's quite excitable.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 3, 2020)

How do I link to a Tweet thing?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 3, 2020)

Rutita1 

He says he was driving past Trafalgar Square and saw "the hail of bottles". So not an actual riot, then.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Rutita1
> 
> He says he was driving past Trafalgar Square and saw "the hail of bottles". So not an actual riot, then.


Okay, he might be right, just can't see anything online to support that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> How do I link to a Tweet thing?




That is the incident where two arrests were made outside Downing street mentioned above. The crowd reacted after a guy was snatched from the crowd following a heated in your face thing with an officer is what's being posted elsewhere.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 3, 2020)

Sky news helicopter live over Whitehall now, a wee bit of argy bargy on King Charles Street by the Foreign Office:


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 3, 2020)

More stuff going on on Whitehall itself, their reporter mentioned missiles and injured people on the ground but was cut off so they could go to a world weather report.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 3, 2020)

No doubt Johnson will be going walkabout shortly, tear gassing the crowds as he slithers towards the nearest church to emulate his buddy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2020)

Guessing we will be seeing a lot of "well of course peaceful protests are okay but once the hooligan element gets involved what else can the police do"


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## cracklivesmata (Jun 3, 2020)

Best thing to do now would be to disperse the crowds so they can go and have a block party on some scuffy north London estate until 4 am. You know all up close and personal. Keeping people awake all night, stopping the spread of the virus.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2020)

cracklivesmata said:


> Best thing to do now would be to disperse the crowds so they can go and have a block party on some scuffy north London estate until 4 am. You know all up close and personal. Keeping people awake all night, stopping the spread of the virus.


Even better if you just fucked off.


----------



## chilango (Jun 3, 2020)

cracklivesmata said:


> Best thing to do now would be to disperse the crowds so they can go and have a block party on some scuffy north London estate until 4 am. You know all up close and personal. Keeping people awake all night, stopping the spread of the virus.



Fuck off.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

cracklivesmata said:


> Best thing to do now would be to disperse the crowds so they can go and have a block party on some scuffy north London estate until 4 am. You know all up close and personal. Keeping people awake all night, stopping the spread of the virus.



Fuck off.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

Angle on the Downing street scuffle


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 3, 2020)

Not surprised things are kicking off here. I'm sure it's not just solidarity with the US. The policing of the lockdown has been as racist as you would expect anytime you give police vague and extensive new powers. So much dodginess going on that the whole Labour establishment in my area came out with a statement saying the police needed to rein it in.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Angle on the Downing street scuffle



Darren of Plymouth is a right wing cunt.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Darren of Plymouth is a right wing cunt.



I had no idea who he is tbh and certainly don't follow him...I linked to the vid for the vid iyswim


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2020)

Thousands have been in Hyde Park all day at the protest. Inevitable for it to move to Whitehall, esp when there's nothing else to do and the pubs are shut.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 3, 2020)

A strange video anyway, you'd think it was from last year before the whole coronavirus thing.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 3, 2020)

It is unsurprising that the Met wouldn't be able to help themselves and would use provocative policing methods guaranteed to escalate an already tense situation. Let's be honest, the difference between here and America is in guns and militarisation, not biased policing or police attitudes toward protest.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Darren of Plymouth is a right wing cunt.



I wondered why all the comments seemed to be from right wing cunts.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 3, 2020)

disclaimer: i don’t know anything about “huck magazine”


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2020)

Plumdaff said:


> It is unsurprising that the Met wouldn't be able to help themselves and would use provocative policing methods guaranteed to escalate an already tense situation. Let's be honest, the difference between here and America is in guns and militarisation, not biased policing or police attitudes toward protest.


Or indeed towards race


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 3, 2020)

Huck are fairly left and do reporting on activist stuff among their cultural pieces.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 4, 2020)

Wish we could get away from the big centralised protest mindset, especially with a pandemic going on. But even under normal circumstances the A-B stuff, or standing around in central, seems like a bad idea. Found out too late that there was a local one near me, think it should be the norm though - dispersed local stuff. Harder to crack down on, easier to keep moving, more accessible and closer to communities.


----------



## nyxx (Jun 4, 2020)

Green & Black Cross posting that kettle still ongoing at 00.21 in central London. 

Talk of police using section 50 of the police reform act 2002 to demand people give their names and addresses before allowing them to leave. Which is a misuse of that power.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 4, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> I had no idea who he is tbh and certainly don't follow him...I linked to the vid for the vid iyswim


He just appropriated a video which was taken by https://twitter.com/Urban_Pictures and didn't even give them credit. Quelle suprise.


----------



## albionism (Jun 4, 2020)

From the vid, looks like the old bill shoved and punched a bloke, then dragged him to the floor, which is what caused the, afaic, justifiable reaction.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 4, 2020)

Protest in the time of coronavirus is giving a lot of people ammunition against the protesters.  Some of these critics are decent (and I do completely get the spreading corona concerns), some are far from decent.  The best I can do to defend the protesters is ask folk to consider the slight increased risk of coronavirus (many of the protesters do at least seem to be wearing masks) vs the window for (mainly black) protesters to speak out against the racism they face.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2020)

little_legs said:


> He just appropriated a video which was taken by https://twitter.com/Urban_Pictures and didn't even give them credit. Quelle suprise.



Which is why UP watermark their work.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 4, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Protest in the time of coronavirus is giving a lot of people ammunition against the protesters.  Some of these critics are decent (and I do completely get the spreading corona concerns), some are far from decent.  The best I can do to defend the protesters is ask folk to consider the slight increased risk of coronavirus (many of the protesters do at least seem to be wearing masks) vs the window for (mainly black) protesters to speak out against the racism they face.



Suggest if they are concerned that they ask the police why they are kettling protesters during a global pandemic.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 4, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thousands have been in Hyde Park all day at the protest. Inevitable for it to move to Whitehall, *esp when there's nothing else to do and the pubs are shut*.


I don't think that's why yesterday's protest gained momentum. Nothing else to do contributes to turn out for sure but the anger, that's caused by inequality and injustice not boredom. I think it belittles the BLM movement to suggest that if the pubs were open this wouldn't be happening. We weren't on lockdown when Mark Duggan was murdered.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> I don't think that's why yesterday's protest gained momentum. Nothing else to do contributes to turn out for sure but the anger, that's caused by inequality and injustice not boredom. I think it belittles the BLM movement to suggest that if the pubs were open this wouldn't be happening. We weren't on lockdown when Mark Duggan was murdered.



Your misreading Brixton Hatter post.

Ive been to rallies in Hyde Park and usually ended up in nearby pub.

Brixton Hatter isnt belittling BLM.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2020)

Ive been avoiding large crowds due to inner London having a high death toll.

Im always keen on demos. In normal times I would go to a demo like this.

Seeing the photos today half of me thinks what about the pandemic? Other half is frustated that I can't go. I'm concerned that being in large group of people from across London who then disperse back to own neighbourhoods is one of the ways pandemic is spread.

Its not gone away.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 4, 2020)

It's a tricky one, but remind people that state violence and murder don't stop for the pandemic either.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't think this is a pub drinking crowd who have money to chuck at ££ pints or want to get drunk, some have lost employment too. My initial reaction was to be really stressed yesterday at the thought of them infecting family members and creating more suffering but they do largely appear to be wearing masks. This does have the potential to have been a terrible idea. Hopefully not.


----------



## chilango (Jun 4, 2020)

O think if we were still (were we ever?) on a strict lockdown then there'd be more of a decision to make, but as schools and workplaces are open then I think the lockdown is to all intents and purposes over now anyway...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2020)

Its a judgement call.

Photos Ive seen of demo and people were close together.

The schools re opening is still being contested by the Unions- rightly so. The easing of lockdown by Tories is about getting people back to work. Not about people's health.


----------



## nyxx (Jun 4, 2020)

of the people I know who went on recent demos one said everyone was wearing a mask and keeping a distance and the other said really not. Different days tho. Former was Saturday just gone, latter was yesterday.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 4, 2020)

Picture 1 in this set of images from Reuters from London protest yesterday shows a police with his hand round a protesters throat in strangulation mode- apparently on Downing St. Police number visible - U 3234. Picture 10 appears to show same police and protester.


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2020)

chilango said:


> O think if we were still (were we ever?) on a strict lockdown then there'd be more of a decision to make, but as schools and workplaces are open then I think the lockdown is to all intents and purposes over now anyway...



/ slight derail / chilango I dunno, I thought that as around my area it seems to be over, but actually I walked into city centre and got a train somewhere today and it was totally dead everywhere, so I think it actually is far from over in many ways. / slight derail over /


----------



## chilango (Jun 4, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> / slight derail / chilango I dunno, I thought that as around my area it seems to be over, but actually I walked into city centre and got a train somewhere today and it was totally dead everywhere, so I think it actually is far from over in many ways. / slight derail over /



I hope so.

...but I think protest needs to remain on the table even under lockdown and  (whilst those attending should include covid amongst their consideration for mutual care) we shouldn't allow concerns to delegitimate them. Cos you you can bet your bottom dollar people will try this.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 4, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> Picture 1 in this set of images from Reuters from London protest yesterday shows a police with his hand round a protesters throat in strangulation pose- apparently on Downing St. Police number visible - U 3234. Picture 10 appears to show same police and protester.



I like how it's described as a protester and police officer clash.

e2a:  actually moved from rolleyes to fuck this.  This is not a clash and what the fuck with putting Black Lives Matter in quotes.


Spoiler



[\SPOILER]


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 4, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Your misreading Brixton Hatter post.
> 
> Ive been to rallies in Hyde Park and usually ended up in nearby pub.
> 
> Brixton Hatter isnt belittling BLM.


I know BH meant know ill which is why posted generically, but I don't think it went on beyond the rally because the pubs were shut. I think it went on because people are, rightfully, angry.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 4, 2020)

Is it safe to protest during a pandemic? Experts answer our questions
					

Protests over the police killing of George Floyd have sparked health concerns, but many experts say police violence is its own kind of epidemic




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2020)

An old pirate radio DJ im facebook friends has posted that "mare street has been smashed up"
now i always liked this DJ but since following him on facebook turns out he's a nationalist shitposting dick
can anyone confirm whats going on?


----------



## Sue (Jun 4, 2020)

ska invita said:


> An old pirate radio DJ im facebook friends has posted that "mare street has been smashed up"
> now i always liked this DJ but since following him on facebook turns out he's a nationalist shitposting dick
> can anyone confirm whats going on?


 When? Now? I live about a 10minute walk from Mare St and on a main route to there from S Newington police station. No police sirens, no police helicopter, nothing. I imagine if something was going on, it'd be a bit more visible/audible. (It's a long road but still...)


----------



## smokedout (Jun 4, 2020)

ska invita said:


> An old pirate radio DJ im facebook friends has posted that "mare street has been smashed up"
> now i always liked this DJ but since following him on facebook turns out he's a nationalist shitposting dick
> can anyone confirm whats going on?



As it happens I walked down Mare Street about 2pm today and there was no sign of anything going on.  Was in the area all afternoon and didn't hear any sirens or a helicopter.


----------



## Sue (Jun 4, 2020)

smokedout said:


> As it happens I walked down Mare Street about 2pm today and there was no sign of anything going on.  Was in the area all afternoon and didn't hear any sirens or a helicopter.


Yeah, I've been in all day and it's been very quiet.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2020)

smokedout said:


> As it happens I walked down Mare Street about 2pm today and there was no sign of anything going on.  Was in the area all afternoon and didn't hear any sirens or a helicopter.


this was posted an hour ago


----------



## smokedout (Jun 4, 2020)

okay, I left about 6, still cant see anything on twitter about it


----------



## Sue (Jun 4, 2020)

ska invita said:


> this was posted an hour ago


Sounds like bollocks tbh. I'd go and have a look but I've just finished work and settled down with a drink so...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2020)

Sue said:


> I'd go and have a look but I've just finished work and settled down with a drink so...


doesnt exactly sound like a warzone


----------



## klang (Jun 4, 2020)

ska invita said:


> doesnt exactly sound like a warzone


sorry for the confusion, was just doing a dub mix


----------



## Numbers (Jun 4, 2020)

littleseb said:


> sorry for the confusion, was just doing a dub mix


Confusion Dub in a Warzone


----------



## Mation (Jun 6, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I like how it's described as a protester and police officer clash.
> 
> e2a:  actually moved from rolleyes to fuck this.  This is not a clash and what the fuck with putting Black Lives Matter in quotes.


I'd really appreciate spoiler tags for this and images like it. Having to tread very carefully around my mental health atm. I'm sure it's not just me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> Picture 1 in this set of images from Reuters from London protest yesterday shows a police with his hand round a protesters throat in strangulation mode- apparently on Downing St. Police number visible - U 3234. Picture 10 appears to show same police and protester.


Yeh he's a cuntstable in 3tsg, working out of Chadwell heath


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 6, 2020)

Mation said:


> I'd really appreciate spoiler tags for this and images like it. Having to tread very carefully around my mental health atm. I'm sure it's not just me.



Done now. Sorry it was too late for you.


----------



## smokedout (Jun 6, 2020)

Proper kicking off in London now.  Am not there just watching the live feed here:  Is America burning? (2020)

Really tempted to jump on the tube tho.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2020)

*thread title updated

New feed here


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2020)

Bit sad, the cops seemed to have tried hard to keep it low key, I was surprised TBH to see the thin blue line outside Downing Street, just in normal uniforms, then the bottles & other objects came raining down on them, and they were pulled back & replaced with others in protective clothing & helmets, followed by mounted cops & others in full riot gear turning-up.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bit sad, the cops seemed to have tried hard to keep it low key, I was surprised TBH to see the thin blue line outside Downing Street, just in normal uniforms, then the bottles & other objects came raining down on them, and they were pulled back & replaced with others in protective clothing & helmets, followed by mounted cops & others in full riot gear turning-up.


Well the latter type of cops wouldn't be there unless they were expected to be used - they wouldn't lead with them. Priti Patel already made a statement that the protestors shouldn't be there so the political instructions have been clear I guess. For the sake of the country's health of course 



> The home secretary, Priti Patel, said on Saturday that although she understood the right to protest the UK was in the midst of a pandemic.
> 
> “I’d say to those that want to protest: please don’t,” she said, echoing the health secretary, Matt Hancock. “The regulations are very clear in terms of gatherings and mass gatherings in particular. We must put public health first at this particular time.”


 UK anti-racism protesters defy calls to avoid mass gatherings


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bit sad, the cops seemed to have tried hard to keep it low key, I was surprised TBH to see the thin blue line outside Downing Street, just in normal uniforms, then the bottles & other objects came raining down on them, and they were pulled back & replaced with others in protective clothing & helmets, followed by mounted cops & others in full riot gear turning-up.


To be fair it is very hard to control one's anger at the state and the 'thin blue line' given their vicious and violent disregard for us. If they were not so separate from society and tooled up then things would be a lot worse for them.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 6, 2020)

Aside from a few bottles being thrown has anything actually happened? Remember the other day when people started on about looting and rioting but it was just some scuffles.


----------



## salem (Jun 6, 2020)

Well it seems like everyone has been getting excited about the idea of a bit of a ruck (e.g this thread title FFS). The tories must be delighted to have something to take the heat off them over Covid.


----------



## smokedout (Jun 6, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Aside from a few bottles being thrown has anything actually happened? Remember the other day when people started on about looting and rioting but it was just some scuffles.



Hard to see from the feed, looked like scuffles and a few missiles in the air but nothing that significant until they sent horses in and it went nuts for a while.  One copper came off his horse, fell off rather than dismounted I think.  Looks like theres a kettle in place now, hard to tell how many people theyve got trapped and how many are still outside.

It's probably not fair to comment just from watching the feed, but I've been on loads of protests and I don't think I have ever seen horses deployed that aggresively so early into what seemed pretty minor disorder.  I guess we can only speculate why that happened today.  Fucking racist cunts.


----------



## salem (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Aside from a few bottles being thrown has anything actually happened? Remember the other day when people started on about looting and rioting but it was just some scuffles.


Fucking wankers. Would not last 5 minutes at Reading Festival.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 6, 2020)

salem said:


> Well it seems like everyone has been getting excited about the idea of a bit of a ruck (e.g this thread title FFS). The tories must be delighted to have something to take the heat off them.



Aye, and it's expected of the right, any protest will be evil anarchists attacking poor defenceless police to them. Wish 'our' side weren't so quick to feed into the fantasy though.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2020)

attacking the police is right and good though.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 6, 2020)

smokedout said:


> It's probably not fair to comment just from watching the feed, but I've been on loads of protests and I don't think I have ever seen horses deployed that aggresively so early into what seemed pretty minor disorder.  I guess we can only speculate why that happened today.  Fucking racist cunts.



someone threw a flare over the Downing Street gates which must have triggered their “clear the area with horses“ plan


----------



## YouSir (Jun 6, 2020)

smokedout said:


> Hard to see from the feed, looked like scuffles and a few missiles in the air but nothing that significant until they sent horses in and it went nuts for a while.  One copper came off his horse, fell off rather than dismounted I think.  Looks like theres a kettle in place now, hard to tell how many people theyve got trapped and how many are still outside.
> 
> It's probably not fair to comment just from watching the feed, but I've been on loads of protests and I don't think I have ever seen horses deployed that aggresively so early into what seemed pretty minor disorder.  I guess we can only speculate why that happened today.  Fucking racist cunts.



Provocation, presumably. That image of the horse running off on it's own already has sensible Centrists on Twitter weeping about the hateful protestors picking on poor innocent horses. Mana from heaven for the Tories and the Right. No matter how exaggerated.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> attacking the police is right and good though.



I'm not saying force has no place, but when nothing happens people need to stop getting over excited about it.


----------



## chilango (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't think trying to get "good PR" with the murdering public school bastards and their mates is something to be focussed on tbh.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 6, 2020)

chilango said:


> I don't think trying to get "good PR" with the murdering public school bastards and their mates is something to be focussed on tbh.



Didn't say it was.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2020)

YouSir said:


> sensible Centrists on Twitter weeping


I'm looking forward to their seamless pivot from #saytheirname #blacklivesmatter to #sendinthearmy


----------



## salem (Jun 6, 2020)

Probably as seamless as the pivot some are having from being furious at Dominic Cummings to gathering in the thousands.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

killer b said:


> attacking the police is right and good though.


Yup


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 6, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Aside from a few bottles being thrown has anything actually happened? Remember the other day when people started on about looting and rioting but it was just some scuffles.





salem said:


> Well it seems like everyone has been getting excited about the idea of a bit of a ruck (e.g this thread title FFS). The tories must be delighted to have something to take the heat off them over Covid.




I apologise for the misleading title of the thread.

I wasnt trying to say it was happening, I was checking whether anyone else had information to support what I was hearing. Turned out my own intel was wrong. And because there was, even then, no threads on here about the protests in the UK (which still seems odd to me) this thread became the feed for that information.

I’ll go back and edit the title.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 6, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I apologise for the misleading title of the thread.
> 
> I wasnt trying to say it was happening, I was checking whether anyone else had information to support what I was hearing. Turned out my own intel was wrong. And because there was, even then, no threads on here about the protests in the UK (which still seems odd to me) this thread became the feed for that information.
> 
> I’ll go back and edit the title.




Okay, so it looks like I’m too late to edit the titlte. I’ll ask a mod to do that.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 6, 2020)

It seems a reasonable title. Things are certainly kicking off a bit.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 6, 2020)

salem said:


>



That poor horse  Stay safe people.


----------



## salem (Jun 6, 2020)

SheilaNaGig - I don't think you acted in bad faith or anything, just thought it a shame that what ended up being the thread on this focused on 'kicking off' when it hadn't really been the case.

FridgeMagnet well yes, after a few days of hype the self fulfilling prophecy has come to be.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 6, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It seems a reasonable title. Things are certainly kicking off a bit.


It really would be nice if you could change the title.


----------



## Supine (Jun 6, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> It really would be nice if you could change the title.



Agreed. Any kicking off does BLM a disservice and ain't a good look on u75 either.


----------



## sptme (Jun 6, 2020)

I heard second hand,  (can anyone confirm)  that 4 or 5 far right turned up and were being provocative.  Police tried to protect them and then had bottles thrown at them. That's what kicked it off.


----------



## Yata (Jun 6, 2020)

britain first were there with a white lives matter banner that had a picture of emily jones on it. not gonna link it here but its allover twitter


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm glad it has become peaceful again. Stay safe and meat free you guys.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 6, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> That poor horse  Stay safe people.





Kasper Jonran said:


> How do I watch this? It is not playing correctly.





Kasper Jonran said:


> I'm glad it has become peaceful again. Stay safe and meat free you guys.




Cyril Smear
nuke to be sure


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Cyril Smear
> nuke to be sure


Pardon?


----------



## smokedout (Jun 6, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Provocation, presumably. That image of the horse running off on it's own already has sensible Centrists on Twitter weeping about the hateful protestors picking on poor innocent horses. Mana from heaven for the Tories and the Right. No matter how exaggerated.



It doesn't matter in the slightest what sensible centrists or Tories think.  There was plenty of tub thumping right wing condemnations and centrist handwringing immediately after the Mark Duggan protest in Tottenham in 2011 and the storming of Millbank by students the year before.  Neither made any difference to what happened next. 

Contrary to some people's beliefs the state in the main does not want violent disorder.  Firstly because there's no telling where it will end, we only have to be lucky once after all, and secondly because it makes governments look weak both at home and abroad.  I don't think the horseback charge was provocation.  I think it was a panicked response to an angry and largely black crowd.  And I doubt it will have been well received in the higher echelons, although given the current shower who knows.  But the last thing the Tories need right now is disorder and protest on the scale happening across the Atlantic, or the chance of a repeat of 2011, and the footage of that horseback charge I would say made that more, not less likely (although still not that likely probably, but here's hoping).


----------



## YouSir (Jun 6, 2020)

smokedout said:


> It doesn't matter in the slightest what sensible centrists or Tories think.  There was plenty of tub thumping right wing condemnations and centrist handwringing immediately after the Mark Duggan protest in Tottenham in 2011 and the storming of Millbank by students the year before.  Neither made any difference to what happened next.



Never said it did.


----------



## smokedout (Jun 6, 2020)

Anyway still not over, Huck Magazine seem to have someone there and are doing updates.



(((giant planks of wood)))


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 6, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I like how it's described as a protester and police officer clash.
> 
> e2a:  actually moved from rolleyes to fuck this.  This is not a clash and what the fuck with putting Black Lives Matter in quotes.
> 
> ...


Fucking hell. Good job his badge number's clear, all the easier to identify him for the inevitable investigation into the use of excessive force.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Jun 6, 2020)

So Police officer injures herself riding into traffic light whilst charging a mainly peaceful protest?

ETA I think the horse was spooked.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2020)

salem said:


> Probably as seamless as the pivot some are having from being furious at Dominic Cummings to gathering in the thousands.


running from cops is allowable exercise.


----------



## sptme (Jun 6, 2020)

Another angle on police vs traffic lights


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> So Police officer injures herself riding into traffic light whilst charging a mainly peaceful protest?
> 
> ETA I think the horse was spooked.




Poor Horse


not sure if it was spooked as they where coming in for the first charge

sounds like a newbie copper who got a little bit to enthusiastic his first roit charge


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 6, 2020)

When some hack asked Hand Cock on the daily briefing yesterday? as to what the Gov would do to enforce social distancing during this weekends protests - his answer was - that’ll be up to the police.

Get those animals off those horses. My pleasure said the traffic light.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 6, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Poor Horse
> 
> 
> not sure if it was spooked as they where coming in for the first charge
> ...


& poor protestor who got trampled by unseated horse.
I think it was a she but unless she had been watching the 2000 Guineas earlier, the horse seems to be going at a charge rather than a trot that the other horses are.
Not really safe for horses to be charging on wet greasy London streets.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 6, 2020)

Does the cop run a red light here?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 6, 2020)

Ammonia filled snooker balls..


----------



## keybored (Jun 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> So Police officer injures herself riding into traffic light whilst charging a mainly peaceful protest?
> 
> ETA I think the horse was spooked.



That was a brutal collision. Hope the traffic light wasn't too badly damaged.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> & poor protestor who got trampled by unseated horse.
> I think it was a she but unless she had been watching the 2000 Guineas earlier, the horse seems to be going at a charge rather than a trot that the other horses are.
> Not really safe for horses to be charging on wet greasy London streets.


That was the most cackhanded charge I've seen since Hyde Park in 94. What was the point of it, other than to confirm protesters in their view of the police?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> That was the most cackhanded charge I've seen since Hyde Park in 94. What was the point of it, other than to confirm protesters in their view of the police?


yeah have read people saying the policing (from their point) was a shambles and descended from there


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2020)

On way cycling back home tonight took photos of the wonderful home made placards people had left on railing. A great impromptu artwork. I think these banners say how important this issue is to ordinary people. Its not the usual placards one sees at demos. Shows the depth of feeling behind the protest. 

I didn't go to the demo as I could not justify to myself the risk. If it was risk to me only I would have gone. But a gathering of this size during a pandemic puts others at risk. London has succeeded in reducing infection rate but the situation is far from under control. My borough Lambeth has still high number of cases. So for time being for me I'm not attending demos. 

It did mean I found these placards which I would have missed otherwise.  

Here are a few.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2020)

A few more placards. I really liked them.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2020)

I think these placards say more about the protest than acres of newsprint.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

Another angle of the cop/horse/traffic light interface


----------



## Supine (Jun 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Another angle of the cop/horse/traffic light interface




Tasteless


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

Supine said:


> Tasteless


For the record: I hate any kind of violence, but_ if_ this cop was charging a crowd and likely to cause injury to peaceful protesters, I'm not so bothered.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2020)

I was wondering about this placard. A bit of digging and it refers to Layleen Polanco an Afro Latin Transgender woman.



> “Layleen’s interactions with the criminal legal system exemplify the ways in which our state sanctions violence against trans and gender non-confirming communities of color,” said a statement from Decrim NY, a coalition working toward the full decriminalization of consensual sex work in New York state.











						How New York’s Criminal Justice System Killed a Transgender Woman at Rikers Island
					

Layleen Polanco was arrested on sex work charges, incarcerated for not making $500 bail, and held in solitary.




					theintercept.com
				




Example  of how the State polices sex workers. Race, class and sex all intersect.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2020)

Supine said:


> Tasteless



I think the real tasteless side to it is the Police using horses.

The horse has no say in it.

The cop who got knocked off the horse choose to join the cops.

Why should an innocent animal be used as a weapon without its consent?

The police are specifically using horses for riot control.

Fortunately from the footage looks like the horse is ok. I couldnt give a shit about the cop.


----------



## salem (Jun 7, 2020)

editor said:


> For the record: I hate any kind of violence, but_ if_ this cop was charging a crowd and likely to cause injury to peaceful protesters, I'm not so bothered.


It looks like the horse is already bolting out of line from the others at that point. I don't think that's a controlled charge.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2020)

Well the video made me laugh. And I haven't had much to laugh about recently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

Supine said:


> Tasteless


By no means


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I think the real tasteless side to it is the Police using horses.
> 
> The horse has no say in it.
> 
> ...


Tbh I think demonstrators are really very kind and dare I say liberal in response to horses in comparison to previous generations eg demonstrators at grosvenor sq who deployed marbles in response to police horses. Once an animal is being used as a weapon, when its role in life is to be used for oppression, then it stops being poor boxer and becomes, through no fault of its own admittedly, something of a target itself when used as a weapon. The screams you can hear on the video of the horse charge show the fear such use can engender. I'd say that people are quite right to take measures necessary to defend themselves from such a threat and with regret if that hurts a sentient being in the process, well it's not something I would cheer but it's not something I'd be particularly exercised about either. If the police care about the safety of these creatures they shouldn't be putting them into use as weapons and using them to attack demonstrators.


----------



## maomao (Jun 7, 2020)

I hope they take the cost of any damage to the traffic light out of her wages the daft cunt.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> attacking the police is right and good though.



They started it. Fuck 'em.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bit sad, the cops seemed to have tried hard to keep it low key, I was surprised TBH to see the thin blue line outside Downing Street, just in normal uniforms, then the bottles & other objects came raining down on them, and they were pulled back & replaced with others in protective clothing & helmets, followed by mounted cops & others in full riot gear turning-up.



The normal uniform of a racist mob. A racist mob who chose to spend their day protecting mass murderers. 

But yeah I guess they're the real victims here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2020)

salem said:


> It looks like the horse is already bolting out of line from the others at that point. I don't think that's a controlled charge.



Good reason not to use horses in crowded urban environments I reckon. By doing so they're accepting a non-trivial risk of serious harm to both the animals and innocent (or non-innocent; being trampled by a horse is not a suitable punishment for any crime) members of the public.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 7, 2020)

Fucking hell, still some people doing the #AllLivesMatter thing, including people I thought were relatively intelligent.  Only slight mitigating factor is that it's in response to the potential spreading of covid via protest.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Good reason not to use horses in crowded urban environments I reckon. By doing so they're accepting a non-trivial risk of serious harm to both the animals and innocent (or non-innocent; being trampled by a horse is not a suitable punishment for any crime) members of the public.



So you think horse riders should be banned from London's streets? Charming.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 7, 2020)

I would like to go on BLM protests, but probably shouldn't because of age and health conditions. I'd actually be more worried about having to travel on public transport than the actual protest where I could stay on the fringes. I thought I might go to the protest outside US Embassy this afternoon as public transport should be less crowded on a Sunday.
I was looking for details of BLM protests and was surprised to see the Sun's online site listing them. I wonder why that is? I won't link to their page, but here's a screenshot of the list:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> A few more placards. I really liked them.View attachment 216470View attachment 216471View attachment 216472View attachment 216473View attachment 216474View attachment 216475



Great photos, thanks for sharing.

One small point about that last placard quoting 163 black people have died in police custody in the last ten years, that's actually the total deaths, of which 140 were white, 13 black, and 10 other minorities. That's not to take anything away from the fact that proportionally it's still over twice as many blacks compared to whites, which is unacceptable, as are all such deaths.  SOURCE

I just happened to have looked at that the other day, because I was interested in the comparison between the UK & US, they seem to average around 700 total deaths per year, so about 7,000 in 10 years, adjust that by population and you are close to 10 times the number per year, compared to the UK.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh I think demonstrators are really very kind and dare I say liberal in response to horses in comparison to previous generations eg demonstrators at grosvenor sq who deployed marbles in response to police horses. Once an animal is being used as a weapon, when its role in life is to be used for oppression, then it stops being poor boxer and becomes, through no fault of its own admittedly, something of a target itself when used as a weapon. The screams you can hear on the video of the horse charge show the fear such use can engender. I'd say that people are quite right to take measures necessary to defend themselves from such a threat and with regret if that hurts a sentient being in the process, well it's not something I would cheer but it's not something I'd be particularly exercised about either. If the police care about the safety of these creatures they shouldn't be putting them into use as weapons and using them to attack demonstrators.


Almost certainly a high level decision to up the ante, send in the horses and generate the headlines wanted. Groundswell of goodwill for BLM divided.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## TopCat (Jun 7, 2020)

Live by the horse, die by the horse.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2020)

TopCat said:


>




Best angle yet. That's brutal.

We had a peaceful protest down here in Exeter yesterday, 500 people or so, maybe more, always hard to judge when you're on the ground. It was hard to get close enough to hear many of the speakers as we were all doing a good job of social distancing, but those I did hear were fantastic and the level of support was heartening. One lad struggling to talk about his experiences growing up, constantly met with shouts of "you're alright mate' and thunderous applause whenever he had to take a moment to gather himself. 
All organised by just a few locals via Facebook, they've promised to keep it going.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh, FFS, this is a problem with lockdown & not using Facebook, I didn't hear about the planned demo yesterday in Worthing.   

I like this  placard...

 





It's difficult to tell, but with the amount of the beach & prom being used in the photos, I would guess at around 1,000 protesters.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2020)

kenny g said:


> So you think horse riders should be banned from London's streets? Charming.



London? No, everywhere.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

Disappointing, yet predictable, to see the plethora of "I supported BLM but X is unacceptable and I can't anymore" opinions emerging.

2020's "I'm not racist but..."


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Disappointing, yet predictable, to see the plethora of "I supported BLM but X is unacceptable and I can't anymore" opinions emerging.
> 
> 2020's "I'm not racist but..."



What's the reason(s) behind this


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> What's the reason(s) behind this



They're actually racists but don't want to think that they are?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Disappointing, yet predictable, to see the plethora of "I supported BLM but X is unacceptable and I can't anymore" opinions emerging.
> 
> 2020's "I'm not racist but..."


So they're saying they supported blm but because of the decisions made by the police commanders eg yesterday they no longer feel able to. I'd have no confidence in any of their opinions


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> They're actually racists but don't want to think that they are?


I'm sure thats right in some cases but I wondered if there were specific reasons mentioned . Is this generally on social media or just people who you know?


----------



## kenny g (Jun 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> London? No, everywhere.



Horse riders should be banned from everywhere or just from streets everywhere?


----------



## Big Bertha (Jun 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing.
> 
> One small point about that last placard quoting 163 black people have died in police custody in the last ten years, that's actually the total deaths, of which 140 were white, 13 black, and 10 other minorities. That's not to take anything away from the fact that proportionally it's still over twice as many blacks compared to whites, which is unacceptable, as are all such deaths.  SOURCE
> 
> I just happened to have looked at that the other day, because I was interested in the comparison between the UK & US, they seem to average around 700 total deaths per year, so about 7,000 in 10 years, adjust that by population and you are close to 10 times the number per year, compared to the UK.



That’s interesting


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jun 7, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Horse riders should be banned from everywhere or just from streets everywhere?


Maybe it’s just gangs of mounted, armed, reckless, bovver boys that people object to.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I'm sure thats right in some cases but I wondered if there were specific reasons mentioned . Is this generally on social media or just people who you know?



A mixture of both.

I've seen/heard "violence", "lack of social distancing" (ironically during a f2f conversation that wasn't following the social distancing rules) and "damaging property" used as excuses to withdraw "support".

Now, of course, concerns about stuff can and should be raised. What's that old phrase? "critical but unconditional support". 

But it seems that some were just waiting for an excuse to dismiss something that they were finding - understandably - uncomfortable and challenging.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> They're actually racists but don't want to think that they are?



More like common-or-garden bootlickers with a coat of liberal turd polish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Maybe it’s just gangs of mounted, armed, reckless, bovver boys that people object to.


Probably


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> But it seems that some were just waiting for an excuse to dismiss something that they were finding - understandably - uncomfortable and challenging.



I really hope you don't mean someone like me.

I normally go on a lot of demos- time permitting. One I was planning to go to in summer was cancelled some time ago as due to health concerns. They did this after asking people who went last year what they thought.

Ive thought it through and I cannot justify to myself going on large demo at this time for reasons Ive already given. This isn't because Im looking for an excuse not to go.

What I said previously was this:

didn't go to the demo as I could not justify to myself the risk. If it was risk to me only I would have gone. But a gathering of this size during a pandemic puts others at risk. London has succeeded in reducing infection rate but the situation is far from under control. My borough Lambeth has still high number of cases. So for time being for me I'm not attending demos.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2020)

From twitter....

"Charge of the traffic light brigade"


----------



## YouSir (Jun 7, 2020)

US embassy protest today, isn't it? Has there been a large scale protest there since it was finished? Thinking of the area it'll be interesting to see how it plays out, very different space to Parliament Square and surroundings. Pressure from the US to keep a lid on things too I'd imagine.


----------



## maomao (Jun 7, 2020)

She has a collapsed lung, broken collarbone and shattered ribs according to the mail. Lucky really cause she could easily have been a goner. They're also reporting the horse bolted when it was hit by a missile. They don't state what the missile was but also say the crowd were throwing hire cycles. That would be a neat trick as they weigh over fifty pounds. Maybe two large men together could swing one a few metres. Also, aren't these horses riot trained? I've seen the fuckers charge before but I've never seen one bolt.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 7, 2020)

maomao said:


> She has a collapsed lung, broken collarbone and shattered ribs according to the mail. Lucky really cause she could easily have been a goner. They're also reporting the horse bolted when it was hit by a missile. They don't state what the missile was but also say the crowd were throwing hire cycles. That would be a neat trick as they weigh over fifty pounds. Maybe two large men together could swing one a few metres. Also, aren't these horses riot trained? I've seen the fuckers charge before but I've never seen one bolt.



Even trained they're still animals, one's going to bolt sooner or later I guess. Good reason not to use them at all.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 7, 2020)

The DFLA have announced they will be defending war memorials Whitehall next Saturday . Here's a clip of 'Team Tommy' ensuring that nobody touches the General Haig statue.



Haig lived in a chateau miles away from the front line in WW1  whilst thousands of soldiers died due to his poor judgement of tactics.  In 1998 the Communist pro Antifa Daily Express wanted the statue  melted down and the metal made into medals for the families of those executed of desertion by Haig


----------



## maomao (Jun 7, 2020)

In fact the Mail's actual words (I won't link) are:

In the melee a missile was fired near a police horse, seemingly causing it to bolt and charge down Whitehall.  

Fired? Near? Seemingly? Basically they've got no fucking idea but thought they'd try to blame the protestors anyway.


----------



## keybored (Jun 7, 2020)

maomao said:


> They don't state what the missile was


They'll rely on their readership to wildly assume it was an Exocet or something similar.


----------



## manji (Jun 7, 2020)

Britain First turned up showing their utter scumness by using a photo of Emily Jones who was killed by an Albanian Woman with serious Mental Problems . They in danger of being lynched soon after and had to be protected by Police before escorted away.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 7, 2020)

All desperate to get in on the act to try and revive a flagging marginalised and disjointed far right scene. Btw theres over 5, 500 war memorials in London.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I really hope you don't mean someone like me.
> 
> I normally go on a lot of demos- time permitting. One I was planning to go to in summer was cancelled some time ago as due to health concerns. They did this after asking people who went last year what they thought.
> 
> ...



No. I wasn't thinking of you. As I said, it's possible to be critical yet still supportive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I really hope you don't mean someone like me.
> 
> I normally go on a lot of demos- time permitting. One I was planning to go to in summer was cancelled some time ago as due to health concerns. They did this after asking people who went last year what they thought.
> 
> ...


yeh under other conditions i would have been there too, it's very galling to watch something like this from afar: wishing all success to the protesters and bad cess to their enemies.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

Just had yet another conversation with someone dismissing the protestors as "hypocritical liberal elites" spreading the virus whilst condemning Cummings for doing exactly the same....



I gently pointed out that the protestors probably included many who've been forced back to work on crowded buses and tubes over the last few weeks so ought to be forgiven for not realising the lockdown was still on.

That did the trick.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Just had yet another conversation with someone dismissing the protestors as "hypocritical liberal elites" spreading the virus whilst condemning Cummings for doing exactly the same....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly; my boy has worked his key worker role throughout (with zero PPE from employers)...how could I tell him not to go because of the rona?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing.
> 
> One small point about that last placard quoting 163 black people have died in police custody in the last ten years, that's actually the total deaths, of which 140 were white, 13 black, and 10 other minorities. That's not to take anything away from the fact that proportionally it's still over twice as many blacks compared to whites, which is unacceptable, as are all such deaths.  SOURCE
> 
> I just happened to have looked at that the other day, because I was interested in the comparison between the UK & US, they seem to average around 700 total deaths per year, so about 7,000 in 10 years, adjust that by population and you are close to 10 times the number per year, compared to the UK.



BBC article is good summary of the issues around Black British people and policing. This further down shows the day to day problem:

The most recent statistics from the Home Office and Ministry of Justice show:





> In 2018-19, black people were more than nine times as likely to be stopped and searched by police as white people.
> [*]They were over three times as likely to be arrested as white people.
> [*]They were more than five times as likely to have force used against them by police as white people.
> [*]A quarter of the prison population comes from BAME backgrounds, despite representing just 14% of the population. In young offenders institutions, this increases to 50%.



Its the kind of complaints I hear in my area ( Brixton). This is where there are parallels with USA. Listened to World Service programme on this yesterday about this.

Sean Rigg died in Brixton police station. The family campaigned for years to get justice. He had mental health problems. The CCTV cameras in station inexplicably broke down when he was in station. This is what angers people. Its the death plus the fact the Police put up wall of silence to prevent any serious investigation of what happened.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

Well done Bristol. More of this.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 7, 2020)

Well done Bristol.



e2a: Aw beaten to it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2020)

This is today.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 7, 2020)

Another angle on Colston's downfall


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Well done Bristol. More of this.




I'm just wandering was a group of police just off camera going "they never managed it"

and the Crash


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 7, 2020)

Quoted wrong post.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

Now for the school.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 7, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Another angle on Colston's downfall



It's made all the hairs on my body stand on end and a huge shiver down my spine. Feeling elated.  😍


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Quoted wrong post.



Was wondering


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## phillm (Jun 7, 2020)

Statue of slave trader Edward Colston pulled down during Bristol BLM protest | ITV News
					

Statue of slave trader Edward Colston pulled down as thousands of people attend Black Lives Matter protest in Bristol. | ITV News West Country




					www.itv.com


----------



## Petcha (Jun 7, 2020)

salem said:


> It looks like the horse is already bolting out of line from the others at that point. I don't think that's a controlled charge.



No, it wasn't a controlled charge don't think. Allegedly someone chucked a Boris bike at the horse's legs which sent it understandably mental. Police horses are very placid. They're trained to be, believe it or not.

I've seen them used to break up shit outside football grounds which I've no problem with, but they've no place at a peaceful protest.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

And to pre-empt any potential colston bollockery posted:

Myths within myths…Edward Colston and that statue


In the light of recent moves to place a ‘corrective’ plaque on the statue of Edward Colston in the centre of Bristol and calls for it to be removed to a museum[1] it seems the time is right to investigate the origins of this monument and the claim emblazoned on it that it was:



> _Erected by citizens of Bristol as a memorial of one of the most virtuous and wise sons of their city_


----------



## Petcha (Jun 7, 2020)

I do like the little detail the BBC reporter added that the horse legged it and found its own way back to the Police stables down the road.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> No, it wasn't a controlled charge don't think. Allegedly someone chucked a Boris bike at the horse's legs which sent it understandably mental. Police horses are very placid. They're trained to be, believe it or not.
> 
> I've seen them used to break up shit outside football grounds which I've no problem with, but they've no place at a peaceful protest.


Allegedly from whom? That really matters here before just repeating it. If it's from police sources, it is clearly worthless.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 7, 2020)

Colston is going in the harbour I reckon


----------



## Petcha (Jun 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Allegedly from whom? That really matters here before just repeating it. If it's from police sources, it is clearly worthless.



Yes, I know it's the fucking Sun.

But bikes were apparently being hurled all over the show and there's pictorial evidence there.















						Hero female cop thrown from horse at Black Lives Matter protest suffers horrific injuries
					

A FEMALE cop who crashed face-first into a set of traffic lights before being thrown from her horse during a Black Lives Matter protest suffered “nasty” injuries. The officer – on…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

It's now in the water. Oh dear.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Yes, I know it's the fucking Sun.
> 
> But bikes were apparently being hurled all over the show and there's pictorial evidence there.
> 
> ...


So even the Sun are saying 'reportedly'. For the moment, it's just bollocks. And if you're saying 'allegedly' when what you mean is 'The Sun is saying that', please say the latter.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

Blimey, even The Sun describes it as a 'largely-peaceful protest.'


----------



## Petcha (Jun 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So even the Sun are saying 'reportedly'. For the moment, it's just bollocks. And if you're saying 'allegedly' when what you mean is 'The Sun is saying that', please say the latter.



Well, no it's on various other media sources, pick one. That was a thirty second google.

Believe me, I don't think horses should have been at a peaceful protest and I've no idea what led up to it. But as someone who was brought up with horses I know how fragile their legs are and to see shit like that is frankly fucking disgusting. There is no way that horse randomly started charging. Cop horses just don't do that unless something really fucking bad happens.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 7, 2020)

A real pleasure to see that statue come down. And a good move to chuck it in the river and essentially dare the city council to spend money dredging it out.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> A real pleasure to see that statue come down. And a good move to chuck it in the river and essentially dare the city council to spend money dredging it out.


Is it actually in the river now? Or on it's way?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Well, no it's on various other media sources, pick one. That was a thirty second google.
> 
> Believe me, I don't think horses should have been at a peaceful protest and I've no idea what led up to it. But as someone who was brought up with horses I know how fragile their legs are to see shit like that is frankly fucking disgusting. There is no way that horse randomly started charging. Cop horses just don't do that unless something really fucking bad happens.


I'm not too bothered about your assumptions tbh. That 'something really bad' could have been anything. We don't know at the moment. And as someone who has been charged by police on horseback, I would say that the frankly fucking disgusting shit is the police charging on horseback, not the responses to it.

I know I sound like I'm having a go at you, but lies always get spread about this sort of stuff to discredit the protesters. It's important not to fall for them.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not too bothered about your assumptions tbh. That 'something really bad' could have been anything. We don't know at the moment. And as someone who has been charged by police on horseback, I would say that the frankly fucking disgusting shit is the police charging on horseback, not the responses to it.



Ok, we'll agree to disagree. The police didn't charge from all the footage I've seen.

If you can find me some, I'll all eyes.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 7, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is it actually in the river now? Or on it's way?



On its way last I saw, footage on Twitter of it being rolled there.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 7, 2020)

And awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay it goes.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2020)

YouSir said:


> And awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay it goes.



Just found that too  

Wonder if the council will dare (and pay) to get it out of there


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 7, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just found that too
> 
> Wonder if the council will dare (and pay) to get it out of there


I wouldn't have thought so. With the fishes he stays.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I wouldn't have thought so. With the fishes he stays.


A few more to come down around the UK still. Plus plenty of streets to rename


----------



## YouSir (Jun 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I wouldn't have thought so. With the fishes he stays.



Doubt it, if I were into scrap metal and had a van I'd be straight down there.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> It's a listed building so Historic England could issue a notice requiring them to do so.


Doing god's unlawful work.

I'd love them to try something so stupid.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 7, 2020)

btw I'm also for 'recontextualising' statues, except no-one ever thinks of doing it properly. Take it off the pedestal, put it in irons, hang in upside down from the feet and have someone shove cast bronze shit into its mouth, or some other regular and deliberately humiliating slave punishment. Then you can keep it. Otherwise, in the sea you go - or the river in this case.


----------



## treelover (Jun 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So even the Sun are saying 'reportedly'. For the moment, it's just bollocks. And if you're saying 'allegedly' when what you mean is 'The Sun is saying that', please say the latter.



What's in the picture then?


----------



## treelover (Jun 7, 2020)

YouSir said:


> And awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay it goes.




A very british cultural revolution, wonder where it will end?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

Just beautiful.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 7, 2020)

treelover said:


> What's in the picture then?


Not somebody throwing a bike at that horse.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

There's no way that statue is ever going back on the plinth!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> btw I'm also for 'recontextualising' statues, except no-one ever thinks of doing it properly. Take it off the pedestal, put it in irons, hang in upside down from the feet and have someone shove cast bronze shit into its mouth, or some other regular and deliberately humiliating slave punishment. Then you can keep it. Otherwise, in the sea you go - or the river in this case.


This was done properly. Recontextualised properly. He was dumped in the water the same way his charges dumped 'slaves'.


----------



## bimble (Jun 7, 2020)

Here’s the splosh.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 7, 2020)

This news needs a playing of this...


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2020)

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Doubt it, if I were into scrap metal and had a van I'd be straight down there.




A decent career in this economy


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> It's made all the hairs on my body stand on end and a huge shiver down my spine. Feeling elated.  😍



Yeah.

I'm going to watch it properly later and savour it.

What's the name of that bunch in Bristol linked to the slave trade? Merchant something or other?

I remember trying to wreck their Ball back in 90s.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

editor said:


> There's no way that statue is ever going back on the plinth!



If it did, I am sure it'll just get pulled down again, and repeat.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 7, 2020)

I am hugely impressed with this action. Top stuff and long overdue.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm going to watch it properly later and savour it.
> 
> ...


Merchant Venturers. Still run half the city.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Merchant Venturers. Still run half the city.



Yep. Them.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> It's made all the hairs on my body stand on end and a huge shiver down my spine. Feeling elated.  😍



Yeah. I'm proper tingling.  ...and I'm a white bloke!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 7, 2020)

Finally that long running tedious debate in Bristol has been settled! The human trafficker statue is no more. Last I saw it was being dragged by a load of people to the harbour side so he's probably gone in the drink.


----------



## maomao (Jun 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Yes, I know it's the fucking Sun.
> 
> But bikes were apparently being hurled all over the show and there's pictorial evidence there.
> 
> ...


No one's throwing a bike in that photo. They weigh twenty three kilos (over fifty lb). He's not going to throw it one handed you gullible twat.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 7, 2020)

I am all for reappraising heritage assets through the proper channels, but people have been trying to do that with this statue for over twenty years, and the authorities haven't even managed to authorise an additional plaque.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2020)

maomao said:


> gullible twat.


or feigning innocence twat


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2020)

I chickened out of going along because of the virus - I would have liked to have seen that - a fitting maritime end to an anachronism.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

maomao said:


> No one's throwing a bike in that photo. They weigh twenty three kilos (over fifty lb). He's not going to throw it one handed you gullible twat.



Also the she came off on the first charge you can see people scattering as they come in

thats a police line in front of the building


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

Scratch a Tory and the same racist bile oozes out



> Robin Vickery has had the whip removed for 21 days after he reposted a message calling for BAME people – including London mayor Sadiq Khan and leading Labour MP Diane Abbott – to be deported and another comparing the reaction to the death of George Floyd with the murder of Lee Rigby.
> 
> His actions came on the same weekend as protestors gathered across the country to promote the Black Lives Matter movement.














						Suffolk Tory councillor suspended for reposting racist Facebook messages
					

One of the best-known Conservatives in Ipswich has been suspended by his party at both the county and borough councils after reposting...




					www.eadt.co.uk


----------



## Supine (Jun 7, 2020)

Someone has updated Google maps for the Bristol statue relocation  









						Statue of Edward Colston · Colston Ave, Bristol BS1 4TB
					

★★★★★ · Historical landmark




					www.google.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 7, 2020)

That was perfect  Full marks to all involved


----------



## scifisam (Jun 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Scratch a Tory and the same racist bile oozes out
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Especially since Lee Rigby's family have put out a statement asking people not to use his name to argue against these protests.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> The police didn't charge from all the footage I've seen.
> If you can find me some, I'll all eyes.



Looks like a charge to me


----------



## tim (Jun 7, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It's now in the water. Oh dear.



Don't worry the dolphins will rescue it.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 7, 2020)

edit: cba


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> This was done properly. Recontextualised properly. He was dumped in the water the same way his charges dumped 'slaves'.


For me, the M41 Reclaim The Streets protest was one of the funniest/smartest actions I've ever been on, but this certainly matches it. On point, relevant, funny and with a wonderful climax. Brilliantly done Bristol.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Looks like a charge to me




This, from that tweet -  "The police charged at protestors well before there was violence. This is what caused the protest to become violent." - is incorrect, having watched the live coverage, bottles & other objects were raining down on the cops in-front of the Downing Street gates, and flares launched at them. 

That's when the riot cops came out to replace the ones in standard uniforms, then the mounted police went in, you can see in that video the 'guard' had already changed outside the Downing Street gates, before the horses were used.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

frogwoman said:


>



It's wicked to mock the afflicted


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 7, 2020)

Tory London mayoral candidate (when that was still a thing) Shaun Bailey expresses mild opinion that actually it is important that people should be able to protest, and is immediately spammed for it. Wouldn't be surprised if he was dropped tbh, though that won't be obvious until we actually have a new date for a mayoral election.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 7, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 216572
> 
> A decent career in this economy


Still coming round our estate even at the height of the lockdown, clearly essential workers


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> This, from that tweet -  "The police charged at protestors well before there was violence. This is what caused the protest to become violent." - is incorrect, having watched the live coverage, bottles & other objects were raining down on the cops in-front of the Downing Street gates, and flares launched at them.
> 
> That's when the riot cops came out to replace the ones in standard uniforms, then the mounted police went in, you can see in that video the 'guard' had already changed outside the Downing Street gates, before the horses were used.



It was just evidence for Petcha that mounted plod did charge.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Looks like a charge to me




and Don't see anyone throwing a bike in the footage 

do see the lass hitting the lamp post at the end mind


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It was just evidence for Petcha that mounted plod did charge.



Sure, I wasn't having a go at you or the video, just the caption to the video, and correcting a false claim.


----------



## keybored (Jun 7, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Looks like a charge to me



This badly needs some horse race commentary dubbed over it.

_...ooh but what's this? Now coming up fast on the inside is the 2-1 favourite Knock Your Lights Out..._


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> This, from that tweet -  "The police charged at protestors well before there was violence. This is what caused the protest to become violent." - is incorrect, having watched the live coverage, bottles & other objects were raining down on the cops in-front of the Downing Street gates, and flares launched at them.
> 
> That's when the riot cops came out to replace the ones in standard uniforms, then the mounted police went in, you can see in that video the 'guard' had already changed outside the Downing Street gates, before the horses were used.


So what you're saying is there was not police force used until the horses charged. And your evidence for this is one camera which from the sounds of things was by downing street. How can you speak to events which may not have been caught by that one camera?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sure, I wasn't having a go at you or the video, just the caption to the video, and correcting a false claim.


Er it's not the caption to the video

The caption to the video is 'police officers in London are charging at protesters with horses #blacklivesmatter'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> *So what you're saying is there was not police force used until the horses charged.* And your evidence for this is one camera which from the sounds of things was by downing street. How can you speak to events which may not have been caught by that one camera?



BIB, no, I was just commenting on the claim that the horse charge came before any violence.

And, it was two cameras - live coverage from Sky on my TV, and the live stream from Ruplty on my laptop.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Er it's not the caption to the video
> 
> The caption to the video is 'police officers in London are charging at protesters with horses #blacklivesmatter'



OK, the caption in the tweet of the video, you pedantic twat.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 7, 2020)

YouSir said:


> And awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay it goes.



Well done Bristol! I hope the footage makes the national tv news.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> Here’s the splosh.



And this.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Well done Bristol! I hope the footage makes the national tv news.



It's already been shown on Sky.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 7, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I chickened out of going along because of the virus - I would have liked to have seen that - a fitting maritime end to an anachronism.



I didn't actually mean to be there! I just wanted to meet a mate thinking the protest wouldn't be that big and in any case the march would've passed by the time I got there. Instead, I witnessed a bit of history happening!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> OK, the caption in the tweet of the video, you pedantic twat.


I've quoted the caption in the tweet of the video


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 7, 2020)

well good action Bristol. that has cheered me up no end. there is hope left


----------



## tony.c (Jun 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's already been shown on Sky.


Just been on Channel 4 News.
They are saying Priti Patel is calling for prosecutions for criminal damage.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

Waits  for the Scum and the Hails reaction in the morning..


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 7, 2020)

If throwing some plastic coke bottles and holding a few flares whilst chanting at the police (I was watching the Ruptly broadcast too) constitutes 'violence' then quite frankly any movement is up against it. Great action in Bristol today. Big up all BLM protesters right now - a proper raw unleashing of anger and frustration of how things still are and some of the liberal reaction as well as the right shows how uncomfortable it is for them.

Anyway, just popping my head around x


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2020)

There's no real comeback to throwing the statue of a slaver into the river is there? It's great. Anyone who might object to it are just exposing themselves as someone who should join it, to everyone.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Waits  for the Scum and the Hails reaction in the morning..


Why? Who cares what they think?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Why? Who cares what they think?



Just to see the rage and blittering line of bullshit they come out with
the Churchill statue in london had a few sun readers chased away and spray painted

Someones going to have an aneurysm in the press room

hopefully its Liddle


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 7, 2020)

stethoscope said:


> If throwing some plastic coke bottles and holding a few flares whilst chanting at the police (I was watching the Ruptly broadcast too) constitutes 'violence' then quite frankly any movement is up against it. Great action in Bristol today. Big up all BLM protesters right now - a proper raw unleashing of anger and frustration of how things still are and some of the liberal reaction as well as the right shows how uncomfortable it is for them.
> 
> Anyway, just popping my head around x


Lovely to see your name pop up x


----------



## nogojones (Jun 7, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> A real pleasure to see that statue come down. And a good move to chuck it in the river and essentially dare the city council to spend money dredging it out.


It's got scrap value


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

It just came up in my socially distant afternoon drinking group...and almost immediately & surprisingly received complete support.

It feels momentous.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Just to see the rage and blittering line of bullshit they come out with
> the Churchill statue in london had a few sun readers chased away and spray painted
> 
> Someones going to have an aneurysm in the press room
> ...


We all know what they're going to say. The only reason to look at it is to find entries for the "most amazing lie of the year" award. Throwing a Boris bike is not bad but it's no ammonia snooker balls.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Lovely to see your name pop up x



Yeah stethoscope  you're sorely missed here.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> We all know what they're going to say. The only reason to look at it is to find entries for the "most amazing lie of the year" award. Throwing a Boris bike is not bad but it's no ammonia snooker balls.



true or a cement filled milkshake


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

nogojones said:


> It's got scrap value


Things near hollow. They really skimped on it. They couldn't get the working class of bristol to pay for it by subscription so they had to put their hands in their own pocket and cheaped out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2020)

Google maps has been half changed back., but I got a screen grab.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 7, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Just been on Channel 4 News.
> They are saying Priti Patel is calling for prosecutions for criminal damage.


On ITV Evening News now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Just been on Channel 4 News.
> They are saying Priti Patel is calling for prosecutions for criminal damage.


pp the slavers' friend


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2020)

stethoscope said:


> If throwing some plastic coke bottles and holding a few flares whilst chanting at the police (I was watching the Ruptly broadcast too) constitutes 'violence' then quite frankly any movement is up against it. Great action in Bristol today. Big up all BLM protesters right now - a proper raw unleashing of anger and frustration of how things still are and some of the liberal reaction as well as the right shows how uncomfortable it is for them.
> 
> Anyway, just popping my head around x


Hello.


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2020)

My mate Sue's just tweeted to say how proud she is to be Bristolian.

They've been a bit thin on the ground lately but today's been a good day.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 7, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Things near hollow. They really skimped on it. They couldn't get the working class of bristol to pay for it by subscription so they had to put their hands in their own pocket and cheaped out.


It must have been to chuck it the dock so easily  

Cheered my Sunday up


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 7, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Things near hollow. They really skimped on it. They couldn't get the working class of bristol to pay for it by subscription so they had to put their hands in their own pocket and cheaped out.


Reminds me of the civil war statues in the US South, which are generally also pretty cheap and even generic, and erected some time after the events for political reasons - actually starting at around the same time as the Colston one (1895).

eta: Wikipedia isn't telling me who actually had it put up but it has been updated with the current location.


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Reminds me of the civil war statues in the US South, which are generally also pretty cheap and even generic, and erected some time after the events for political reasons - actually starting at around the same time as the Colston one (1895).


Plenty of those statues actually used the same bloke in them - whether it was as a confederate or unionist memorial. 


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/why-those-confederate-soldier-statues-look-a-lot-like-their-union-counterparts/2017/08/18/cefcc1bc-8394-11e7-ab27-1a21a8e006ab_story.html


----------



## keybored (Jun 7, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Google maps has been half changed back., but I got a screen grab.
> 
> View attachment 216585


Not quite right, 'x' marks the spot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2020)

I hope the Bristol police prosecute this crime with the seriousness it *actually *deserves.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

Nothing new:


----------



## tony.c (Jun 7, 2020)

Bristol footage on BBC Evening News now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2020)

Proper job Bristol copper at 18:03






						BBC iPlayer - Watch BBC News live
					

Watch BBC News live on BBC iPlayer.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2020)

Even my (likely tory-voting) mum thinks it's great


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## platinumsage (Jun 7, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Proper job Bristol copper at 18:03
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Mayor on now saying he hasn't been able to change the statue's plaque in four years because he's black.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2020)

I really hope someone shouted ‘get in the sea me babber!’


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Waits  for the Scum and the Hails reaction in the morning..



the comments section of the Bristol Evening Post is usually full of racists (like many other papers). I expect they’ll be taking it well.


----------



## SovietArmy (Jun 7, 2020)

This event about statue made my day.  I wounder which statues goes next.  Queens and Kings?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> the comments section of the Bristol Evening Post is usually full of racists (like many other papers). I expect they’ll be taking it well.



tbf i want to see the push back from some quarters

I want to see their rage

if anything good comes from this year is it proving they have not won..


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)

Pound to a penny A&SC puts more resources into unmasking today's dastardly statuecidal mob than they did investigating the attack on Marlon Thomas or the murder of Bijan Ebrahimi.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 7, 2020)

Javid’s piped up to condemn this action as criminal damage


----------



## bimble (Jun 7, 2020)

Bloody priti patel has been on tv calling it an act of sheer vandalism and 'utterly disgraceful'. She'd have been wise to just not say anything at all but of course she's an idiot so.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> Bloody priti patel has been on tv calling it an act of sheer vandalism and 'utterly disgraceful'. She'd have been wise to just not say anything at all but of course she's an idiot so.



the women defended a policy that would of exluded her own family to entering the country

don't know much more you need to know that the women is a prick


----------



## bimble (Jun 7, 2020)

Not sure where they're getting it from but people on tweeter are saying Bristol chief of police is fine with it, thinks it was about time.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2020)

not sure that will end up being true

but its quite funny that in a city centre no police officer got involved even when they where rolling the thing down the street

in london a few flares got thrown and the horses charged in


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2020)

It isn't a coincidence that Patel and Javid are the cabinet members who've been sent out to condemn this.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> It isn't a coincidence that Patel and Javid are the cabinet members who've been sent out to condemn this.



Just said exactly the same to Mrs B.


----------



## phillm (Jun 7, 2020)

Kicking off in Whitehall.


----------



## newbie (Jun 7, 2020)

Hmm. I went to the US embassy today but left pretty quickly, largely because covid.  There were people handing out masks, and most people wearing them and being careful, but from Vauxhall onto Nine Elms Lane and down the slope you can't see the embassy, so inevitably everyone kept gradually moving forward, getting closer and closer together, and that made me too uncomfortable so i quit.
 But the virus is hopefully a short term problem.  More concerning, once onto NEL you're funneled into what is fundamentally a long, claustrophobic queue, with no way to filter out, in fact no way out at all except to go back in the opposite direction to everyone else. Today that felt like a rotten breach of solidarity, on another day the constrictions could create seriously dangerous conditons, where people panic and could get crushed.  It's certainly not somewhere I'd want to be if everything kicked off, there's nowhere to run, nowhere to scatter, the sight lines are terrible. Nor would I take children there.

The embassy is on a main road strip between the river and a railway embankment, a position almost designed for controlling or possibly even kettling a large protest. Right now there's building work and hoardings everywhere, when the huge towers are finished that may open out a bit, but from the dogs home to Vauxhall  only NEL, the river footpath and one small tunnel under the railway need to be sealed off for a perfect kettle for many thousands of people.  That won't have escaped the notice of the police, they'll know they hold all the cards when protests are held there.

The crowd was lovely but I came away feeling a bit despondent.



the trees are pretty much at the riverbank.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2020)

lol.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> Kicking off in Whitehall.



It's on Sky, why use Putin's channel?


----------



## A380 (Jun 7, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Just been on Channel 4 News.
> They are saying Priti Patel is calling for prosecutions for criminal damage.





Mr.Bishie said:


> Javid’s piped up to condemn this action as criminal damage


Surely as they chucked it in the river (permanently depriving the owners of it) It would be theft not criminal damage. You'd think a half way competent Home Sec would know that, oh hang on...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> I want to see their rage



Desperately attempting to thumb their hitherto unself-recognised passion for inanimate representations of cynical profiteering racists up into throbbing righteous _common sense _apoplexy, but not quite getting there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)

A380 said:


> Surely as they chucked it in the river (permanently depriving the owners of it) It would be theft not criminal damage. You'd think a half way competent Home Sec would know that, oh hang on...


A fitting funeral for a _celebrated shipping entrepreneur_, what could they possibly object to?


----------



## phillm (Jun 7, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> It's on Sky, why use Putin's channel?


So it is


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 7, 2020)

Ended up meekly deserting their post


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This is today.



Did you go to this one?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> It isn't a coincidence that Patel and Javid are the cabinet members who've been sent out to condemn this.


Is it because they share a long-held interest in commemorative statuary?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2020)

Might have been posted already but interesting reading.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 7, 2020)

phillm said:


> Kicking off in Whitehall.



Camera man attacked by protesters for documenting what was going on?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> lol.



Before any _accusations are thrown around_ and for _the avoidance of any doubt_:


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

Photos from today's march
































						In photos: Black Lives Matter protest outside the US Embassy in Vauxhall, south London, Sun 7th June 2020
					

Thousands of people gathered outside the American embassy in Vauxhall today for a Black Lives Matter rally, held in solidarity with protests in the US over the murder of George Floyd in police cust…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 7, 2020)

A Reuters photographer:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> A Reuters photographer:



Fuck FIT, EGs and PLOs


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> A Reuters photographer:



I said to another poster the other week that not many of you new posters would last once the virus was under relative control.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## phillm (Jun 7, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> Camera man attacked by protesters for documenting what was going on?


Yeah he was escorted away from the 'front line'. There is an amateur feed here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)

keybored said:


> Not quite right, 'x' marks the spot.
> View attachment 216588


A fitting location.









						Pero's Bridge - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## little_legs (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## little_legs (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2020)

little_legs said:


>



this is high quality trolling


----------



## little_legs (Jun 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> this is high quality trolling



IKR


----------



## bimble (Jun 7, 2020)

The few voices I’ve seen who are cross about this are just so predictable.


----------



## phillm (Jun 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> The few voices I’ve seen who are cross about this are just so predictable.
> View attachment 216609


Time to get your kites in then whilst you still can.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 7, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Yes, I know it's the fucking Sun.
> 
> But bikes were apparently being hurled all over the show and there's pictorial evidence there.


The cop is already on the ground in that photo, obscured by the people in the middle of the road.

So it was taken after and away from the place the horse ran from.

You can see it in the video here:


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> The few voices I’ve seen who are cross about this are just so predictable.
> View attachment 216609


Predictable of course that he would be cross, but I still can't ever quite predict what he'll come out with. 'New form of the Taliban' would not have been my first guess.

Ah I get it now. Sorry bit slow. It's like pulling down the Buddhist statues. So he's comparing Colston to the Buddha?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 7, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 216597
> 
> Ended up meekly deserting their post



That's not social distancing!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## phillm (Jun 7, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


>


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> this is high quality trolling


meanwhile we have to put up with this lowest grade time-wasting thread garbage trolling


Kasper Jonran said:


> Camera man attacked by protesters for documenting what was going on?





Kasper Jonran said:


> Did you go to this one?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Lol


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

Just in case anyone cares,  Wulfstan preached anti-slavery a 1000 years ago from pretty much the exact spot where colston now sleeps with the crocs. Handily BRHG have a book covering this and related coming out right now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> The few voices I’ve seen who are cross about this are just so predictable.
> View attachment 216609



Quoting that twat is like posting links to the Scum or Fail.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh yeah, i bet a link to the somewhere to be able to buy the thing would be useful.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> meanwhile we have to put up with this lowest grade time-wasting thread garbage trolling


Barely noticed it tbh it's that lame.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 7, 2020)

bimble said:


> The few voices I’ve seen who are cross about this are just so predictable.
> View attachment 216609



These are not random words. They are a deliberate echo of Enoch Powell's rivers of blood speech. "Our cities won't be worth living in" is from "Our country won't be worth living in." 

Cunt knows what he's saying.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm going to watch it properly later and savour it.
> 
> ...



That was the Merchant Venturers. 

I spent a night in the cells after that and later got to listen to the police lie in court. Also got threats and abuse in the post after the Western Daily Press published my name and occupation...which was nice of them.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> That was the Merchant Venturers.
> 
> I spent a night in the cells after that and later got to listen to the police lie in court. Also got threats and abuse in the post after the Western Daily Press published my name and occupation...which was nice of them.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


That stuff got very heavy very quickly and there was a few well serious OB threats after one of the clifton ones. Proper charges with proper time. If anyone thinks the local state is their friend because of a few hippies on the council, well, the telling of this tale should be enough.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2020)

Statue of Bristol slave trading Tory MP 'tripped and fell' insist police - The Rochdale Herald
					

In Bristol, England, police attended a protest against police brutality, during which a more than 100 year old man who posed no threat to them was -




					rochdaleherald.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 7, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


>



May every Oxonian enjoying their government-mandated daily coronacise remember that all roams lead to Rhodes


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2020)

this is great


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2020)

There should be an online petition calling on Bristol City Council to oppose prosecutions. I've got no personal connection to Bristol, so just saying.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2020)

And hopefully there would be crowd- funding if fines were imposed.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 8, 2020)

There was a person on Twitter  earlier saying that if there were any prosecutions over this, he/she would defend the accused _pro_ _bono_.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 8, 2020)

And you're right about crowdfunding: that would raise a LOT. The council might find it embarrassing to prosecute. 

I wonder when their next local elections are.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2020)

Plus the Spartacus thing....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2020)

Celyn said:


> There was a person on Twitter  earlier saying that if there were any prosecutions over this, he/she would defend the accused _pro_ _bono_.



Any court case would turn into a total circus, there can't be anyone who thinks it'd be a good idea.

But then I'm often surprised by just how stupid and nasty tories can be so who knows.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks like plod maybe be planning some knocks.









						'A cheering mob danced on the statue': How slave trade symbol became focus of Black Lives Matter protests in Bristol
					

Police admitted they chose not to intervene but are now hunting those responsible




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




_Avon and Somerset Police said they had launched an investigation to identify those “who clearly committed an act of criminal damage”.

There was mounting criticism over the failure of the police to intervene, but one officer told the BBC that it had been a tactical decision in order to prevent tension.

He said “You might wonder why we didn't intervene and why we just allowed people to put it in the docks we made a very tactical decision that to stop people from doing that act may have caused further disorder and we decided that the safest thing to do in terms of our policing tactics was to allow it to take place.

“Our policing style from the outset was low key, we were not able to get to the statue in time to protect it and once it had actually been toppled there was clearly a preplanned attempt to bring that down. They had grappling ropes and they had the right tools.

“So once it was down we made a  decision the right thing to was to allow it to happen because what we did not want is tension.”_


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> this is great



Kids don't take coke unless you want to end up like this cunt.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

Good to see Fox News cheering on statue toppling.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2020)

Its not the Council that would would prosecute for fines, its the Police. The fact that they didn't arrest was for 'tactical reasons', they can review CCTV and film footage and imagine that the Home Secretary  could  ask for an explanation of what they intend to do.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Its not the Council that would would prosecute for fines, its the Police. The fact that they didn't arrest was for 'tactical reasons', they can review CCTV and film footage and imagine that the Home Secretary  could  ask for an explanation of what they intend to do.



They could tell the home secretary they've been unable to identify the perpetrators. Which is something they're perfectly happy to do in other contexts. They could find that the pertinent CCTV footage had mysteriously disappeared, which also happens all the time.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> They could tell the home secretary they've been unable to identify the perpetrators. Which is something they're perfectly happy to do in other contexts. They could find that the pertinent CCTV footage had mysteriously disappeared, which also happens all the time.


They probably hate her as much as anybody tbh. One could imagine that won't automatically dance to her strident tune and rather than open up a potential grief fest of pain for all concerned will be keen, as is the current parlance, to just "move on".


----------



## maomao (Jun 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


>



Rhodes' statue is made of stone, inside college grounds and two stories up. They're going to need some ninja skillz to pull that one off without anyone getting hurt.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 8, 2020)

maomao said:


> Rhodes' statue is made of stone, inside college grounds and two stories up. They're going to need some ninja skillz to pull that one off without anyone getting hurt.


I imagine they wrote that to get dickheads wasting their time protecting it.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

maomao said:


> Rhodes' statue is made of stone, inside college grounds and two stories up. They're going to need some ninja skillz to pull that one off without anyone getting hurt.


or a cherrypicker.....









						Boom Lift & Cherry Picker Hire
					

Boom Lifts are machinery easily identified by their long, extendable arm (or boom) with a people basket attached on the end.




					www.nationalplatforms.co.uk


----------



## maomao (Jun 8, 2020)

phillm said:


> or a cherrypicker.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck getting that in the college gate. Climbing gear, chisels and no crowd beneath would be a better bet.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

maomao said:


> Good luck getting that in the college gate. Climbing gear, chisels and no crowd beneath would be a better bet.


These Oxbridge types are clever in some respects if they want to do it they will do it. 









						Was this Cambridge's most amazing student stunt?
					

The day a wacky piece of car parking made world news




					www.cambridge-news.co.uk


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 8, 2020)

CWS


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> CWS
> 
> View attachment 216631


I love his work.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> this is great




Would pay to see TR say this to AJ in real life.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 8, 2020)

Fairly predictable i suppose.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Fairly predictable i suppose.



Tory Noname NoNeck complains about something shock.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2020)

Enjoying the "... Churchill died for the very freedoms the protesters are exercising so lock 'em up" brigade.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

The council now _leaders_. Also fairly predictable.


----------



## maomao (Jun 8, 2020)

chilango said:


> Enjoying the "... Churchill died for the very freedoms the protesters are exercising so lock 'em up" brigade.


He was an MP till the age of 89  Hope Johnson doesn't live that long.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2020)

chilango said:


> Enjoying the "... Churchill died for the very freedoms the protesters are exercising so lock 'em up" brigade.


Churchill died for his sins, not mine


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2020)

maomao said:


> He was an MP till the age of 89


For his family it was either that or pay for a care home


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 8, 2020)

Churchill died of a stroke at the age of 90,  I suspect prosecutions are more likely over the damage to his statue are more likely than over the one in Bristol to a guy who has been dead for three centuries. Don't think it's all likely that the Bristol statue will get put back up though. It was mainly the status quo that kept it there.
I predict the plinth will remain empty for 2 or 3 years then someone will suggest a statue to someone less divisive goes there. I reckon most likely move John Wesley's statue or put one up to Brunel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Churchill died of a stroke at the age of 90,  I suspect prosecutions are more likely over the damage to his statue are more likely than over the one in Bristol to a guy who has been dead for three centuries. Don't think it's all likely that the Bristol statue will get put back up though. It was mainly the status quo that kept it there.
> I predict the plinth will remain empty for 2 or 3 years then someone will suggest a statue to someone else divisive goes there. I reckon most likely move John Wesley's statue or put one up to Brunel.


Put Boris Johnson there and don't let him get down


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 8, 2020)

The Mayor who couldn't arrange an additional plaque in four years has just said he wants the statue taken out of the water and put in a museum.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Churchill died of a stroke at the age of 90,  I suspect prosecutions are more likely over the damage to his statue are more likely than over the one in Bristol to a guy who has been dead for three centuries. Don't think it's all likely that the Bristol statue will get put back up though. It was mainly the status quo that kept it there.
> I predict the plinth will remain empty for 2 or 3 years then someone will suggest a statue to someone less divisive goes there. I reckon most likely move John Wesley's statue or put one up to Brunel.


I would have thought though someone more BLM friendly rather than a dead white man again.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> The Mayor who couldn't arrange an additional plaque in four years has just said he wants the statue taken out of the water and put in a museum.


Remind me again - what's your angle here? You were bursting for someone to act on this for those years right?


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 8, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Remind me again - what's your angle here? You were bursting for someone to act on this for those years right?



I haven't lived in Bristol for decades, but I do remember Colston's slave trading being discussed on local radio in the early 90s, when the naming of Colston Hall and this statue were mentioned.

So I am surprised by the fact that in all that time since, there wasn't even a plaque placed by the statue mentioning slavery. Then hearing the current mayor explain his opposition to the statue, but offer some excuses for why he has achieved absolutely nothing about it in four years..... I guess my angle is that despite twittering by politicians and others about democratic processes, no such course of action seemed available, so chucking it in the river was justified.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2020)

phillm said:


> I would have thought though someone more BLM friendly rather than a dead white man again.


Bertram Wilks?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Bertram Wilks?


Paul Stephenson?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Paul Stephenson?


At the risk of suggesting an auld white man, Ian Bone?


----------



## strung out (Jun 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I haven't lived in Bristol for decades, but I do remember Colston's slave trading being discussed on local radio in the early 90s, when the naming of Colston Hall and this statue were mentioned.
> 
> So I am surprised by the fact that in all that time since, there wasn't even a plaque placed by the statue mentioning slavery. Then hearing the current mayor explain his opposition to the statue, but offer some excuses for why he has achieved absolutely nothing about it in four years..... I guess my angle is that despite twittering by politicians and others about democratic processes, no such course of action seemed available, so chucking it in the river was justified.


Marvin Rees vetoed the plaque that was going to go on there because it changed the wording from Colston being involved in the trafficking of slaves to merely 'transporting' them, removed reference to him being a tory MP, and removed reference to the fact that Colston's charity only extended to those who agreed with him politically and religiously.

As the son of a Jamaican father, don't you think Rees would have loved for the statue to be taken down under his direction? The fact that it wasn't is more a reflection on the influence and power of Colston's friends in the Merchant Venturer's Association than any inaction on Rees's part.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I haven't lived in Bristol for decades, but I do remember Colston's slave trading being discussed on local radio in the early 90s, when the naming of Colston Hall and this statue were mentioned.
> 
> So I am surprised by the fact that in all that time since, there wasn't even a plaque placed by the statue mentioning slavery. Then hearing the current mayor explain his opposition to the statue, but offer some excuses for why he has achieved absolutely nothing about it in four years..... I guess my angle is that despite twittering by politicians and others about democratic processes, no such course of action seemed available, so chucking it in the river was justified.


It was a statue to a fucking slave trader. Of course chucking it in the river was justified. And way preferable to any plaque that would have seen him stay there, some kind of compromise cos there are really different reasonable positions to take on it. Instead of a compromise, you have a victory. Now to get his name off that hall, the school and everything else.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 8, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Statue of Bristol slave trading Tory MP 'tripped and fell' insist police - The Rochdale Herald
> 
> 
> In Bristol, England, police attended a protest against police brutality, during which a more than 100 year old man who posed no threat to them was -
> ...



The "Rochdale Herald" is good satire but there's a bit in there I want to quote because people might not realise what was actually being satirised. 

This bit.



> The slave trader Tory MP, was a self-described philanthropist, *endowing schools, almhouses, hospitals and churches in Bristol,* London and elsewhere with some of the proceeds of his human trafficking.



That bit in bold, no doubt in the interests of 'balance', was actually in a report on the BBC website yesterday.









						Bristol George Floyd protest: Colston statue toppled
					

Bristol anti-racism protesters dump a statue to Edward Colston into the city's harbour.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> He donated to churches and hospitals in Bristol, also founding two almshouses and a school
> Colston also lent money to the Bristol corporation and was a city MP for a short time



Because, obviously, the BBC seem to think it's ok, still, to achieve balance in racism. By reporting the racist's 'good points'.

Appalling or what? They don't seem to realise they are exactly part of the problem. That, over 300 years later, they think it's still necessary to advertise that slavery 'had its good points'.

Well done to the Rochdale Herald for its satire. "The proceeds of his human trafficking" is a great line. But it's a great line because it's true. The BBC, our national broadcaster, doesn't seem to see this.

It's not balance. It's still a massive part of the problem to repeat this shit.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


>



Perhaps this time the city won't end up transferring an important educational resource on Bristol's role in the slave trade to London


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 8, 2020)

strung out said:


> Marvin Rees vetoed the plaque that was going to go on there because it changed the wording from Colston being involved in the trafficking of slaves to merely 'transporting' them, removed reference to him being a tory MP, and removed reference to the fact that Colston's charity only extended to those who agreed with him politically and religiously.
> 
> As the son of a Jamaican father, don't you think Rees would have loved for the statue to be taken down under his direction? The fact that it wasn't is more a reflection on the influence and power of Colston's friends in the Merchant Venturer's Association than any inaction on Rees's part.


You mean son of a Black Jamaican father. Because some Jamaicans are white. I felt the distinction needed to be drawn in order for your post to make sense.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 8, 2020)

Part 2 said:


>



Finger pointing....the river's thaddaway----->


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

_Well, there is another great historical tradition in Bristol, that is Bristolians acting together to destroy statues of their oppressors and institutions that oppress them. From the ‘mob’ who put out the eyes of a  prominent slave trader in 1090, the crowds who pulled down the statue of George III in 1813 to those who added the cap of liberty to William III’s statue as fires raged in the Mansion House in Queen Square and the prisons in the 1831 uprising; Bristolians have a long history of sorting these things out, quickly, decisively (and whilst partying at the same time).

 One by one the Colston dominoes are falling.  _


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> They could tell the home secretary they've been unable to identify the perpetrators. Which is something they're perfectly happy to do in other contexts. They could find that the pertinent CCTV footage had mysteriously disappeared, which also happens all the time.



As happened with Sean Rigg:


> The head of a Metropolitan police station where a man died has been recorded on tape promising that CCTV cameras were working and tape from them had been seized – weeks before investigators told the man's family that the footage was missing.











						Family claim cover-up over death in police custody
					

Missing CCTV recordings from Sean Rigg's collapse in a cage at Brixton station raise questions over IPCC delays




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## strung out (Jun 8, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> You mean son of a Black Jamaican father. Because some Jamaicans are white. I felt the distinction needed to be drawn in order for your post to make sense.


Yep absolutely - thanks for pulling me up


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jun 8, 2020)

I think it’s worth reminding people what the slave trade actually meant. Mass kidnapping, rape, torture, starvation, imprisonment, murder, dismemberment, mental and physical abuse of all, every and the worst kind. Somehow the phrase ‘the slave trade’ sanitises all this a bit.

Would anyone consider a statue to Charles Manson, or Fred West, or the Yorkshire Ripper?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Fairly predictable i suppose.



Kit Malthouse can get the fuck into the harbour too AFAIC


----------



## Zerberus (Jun 8, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I think it’s worth reminding people what the slave trade actually meant. Mass kidnapping, rape, torture, starvation, imprisonment, murder, dismemberment, mental and physical abuse of all, every and the worst kind. Somehow the phrase ‘the slave trade’ sanitises all this a bit.
> 
> Would anyone consider a statue to Charles Manson, or Fred West, or the Yorkshire Ripper?



I understand what you want to say but all this persons don´t stand for an whole time period. So there is no resaon to give them an statue.
these are individual Events. If Charles Manson startet an time period for over 100 years or so, i think you could discuss it.
There are also some statues of bad events, nobody wants to tear down a plague column. Every war memorial is bad for one side and "good" for the winning side.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 8, 2020)

Part 2 said:


>




was there not a second one going up in Grantham



might need a ladder mind


----------



## mauvais (Jun 8, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Fairly predictable i suppose.


I read this as Starmer and wasn't the least bit surprised. Maybe he's the one on the left.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> There are also some statues of bad events, nobody wants to tear down a plague column. Every war memorial is bad for one side and "good" for the winning side.


So what? This wasn't a memorial to those who were enslaved. Sorry, it's hard not to go Godwin here, but I think the comparison is justified - you wouldn't put a statue of Hitler on a memorial to the Holocaust.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2020)

someone somewhere made a comment about a status of Savile at stoke mandevile being in place for his charity work . yeh i know


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> I understand what you want to say but all this persons don´t stand for an whole time period. So there is no resaon to give them an statue.
> these are individual Events. If Charles Manson startet an time period for over 100 years or so, i think you could discuss it.
> There are also some statues of bad events, nobody wants to tear down a plague column. Every war memorial is bad for one side and "good" for the winning side.


There isn't two sides to this story you pranny.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 8, 2020)

Violence doesn't accomplish anything, unless you're using it to threaten another journalist, confirms Boris Johnson
					

People should not resort to violence to get their own way, unless you're using it to help a friend get back at a journalist they don't like, according to Boris Johnson.




					newsthump.com


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2020)

So much better this way, a proper sendoff, than if the machinery of local government had finally agreed to its removal in a few years time and contractors vanished it in the night with no ceremony. And because of yesterday people are now talking about how the wealth of this country was built on slavery and that’s one of the things we most need to do here imo, teach it properly in schools etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

"if the machinery of local government "  - spot the non-bristolian.


----------



## Zerberus (Jun 8, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> There isn't two sides to this story you pranny.


First of all, there are always two sides.
Second, history is written by the winners

You find a lot of monuments for "bad" events or persons if you judge it from an certain viewing angle


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> First of all, there are always two sides.
> Second, history is written by the winners
> 
> You find a lot of monuments for "bad" events or persons if you judge it from an certain viewing angle


No there isn't. 
What relevance?
Find another angle.


----------



## Zerberus (Jun 8, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> No there isn't.
> What relevance?
> Find another angle.



Thanks, I´m happy with my angle.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2020)

Would have cost the council a few bob to take it down, protesters have done them/taxpayers a favour.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

Seriosuly. What sort of angle do you have to contort yourself into in order to think that  there's two sides to a slaving full on rapist?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Would have cost the council a few bob to take it down, protesters have done them/taxpayers a favour.



Risk assessment alone would have cost thousands


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> Thanks, I´m happy with my angle.


Yep. Therein lies a good part of the problem.


----------



## LDC (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> First of all, there are always two sides.
> Second, history is written by the winners
> 
> You find a lot of monuments for "bad" events or persons if you judge it from an certain viewing angle



Great! Another new member with shit politics and a poor ability to discuss things. Just what we need!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2020)

maomao said:


> Rhodes' statue is made of stone, inside college grounds and two stories up. They're going to need some ninja skillz to pull that one off without anyone getting hurt.


Are you a problem-finder or a problem-solver? 

Well, which is it, pilgrim?


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2020)

I saw this Twitter thread about these merchant venturers guys, who like most people I hadn't heard of till yesterday - is it about right?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Great! Another new member with shit politics and a poor ability to discuss things. Just what we need!


What a time to be alive


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> First of all, there are always two sides.
> Second, history is written by the winners
> 
> You find a lot of monuments for "bad" events or persons if you judge it from an certain viewing angle


Two sides.  FFS.  Away and put up a statue to Jimmy Savile in recognition of all the great charity work he did.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2020)

Where did we find these people?  Can we return them?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> I saw this Twitter thread about these merchant venturers guys, who like most people I hadn't heard of till yesterday - is it about right?



Yes. That's a remarkably restrained telling. Which is very useful right now. Here's the brhg MV tagged pieces.


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Yes. That's a remarkably restrained telling. Which is very useful right now. Here's the brhg MV tagged pieces.


I just searched for them on twitter and you get a big list of the various academy schools they run etc. So many fingers, so many pies.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> First of all, there are always two sides.
> Second, history is written by the winners
> 
> You find a lot of monuments for "bad" events or persons if you judge it from an certain viewing angle


Oh this is by no means the only statue that needs the Colston treatment. It's a very good start though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh this is by no means the only statue that needs the Colston treatment. It's a very good start though.


It's kind of funny because the MVs only recently had their first bit of positive spin in ages - bringing on board corporate lawyer Marti Burgess (from the well-known local family which owns Lakota and various other interests) as the Society's first ever black member....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's kind of funny because the MVs only recently had their first bit of positive spin in ages - bringing on board corporate lawyer Marti Burgess (from the well-known local family which owns Lakota and various other interests) as the Society's first ever black member....


It's excellent how all these shitcunts have come to wider attention. I'd never heard of them until yesterday.


----------



## xenon (Jun 8, 2020)

chilango said:


> It just came up in my socially distant afternoon drinking group...and almost immediately & surprisingly received complete support.
> 
> It feels momentous.





Crispy said:


> Even my (likely tory-voting) mum thinks it's great



Some Tories are fine with politically motivated vandalism anyway.








						Theft of second Colston plaque 'may be justified' says councillor
					

The wording of the proposed new plaque tells of Colston's involvement in the slave trade




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## lefteri (Jun 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> I just searched for them on twitter and you get a big list of the various academy schools they run etc. So many fingers, so many pies.



the city of london version apparently no longer active but you wonder how many of the other livery companies that are fulfil a similar role


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2020)

xenon said:


> Some Tories are fine with politically motivated vandalism anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the avoidance of any doubt, Richard Eddy _is_ a self-satisfied racist shitcunt.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 8, 2020)

Went to Coventry yesterday, Cov knows how to do civil disobedience, the M6 was closed for a bit.









						Black Lives Matter protest closes M6 motorway | ITV News
					

Around a hundred demonstrators placed traffic cones and blocked a carriageway. | ITV News Central




					www.itv.com
				




Also the council (?) changed all the info signs on the ring road


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> I understand what you want to say but all this persons don´t stand for an whole time period. So there is no resaon to give them an statue.
> these are individual Events. If Charles Manson startet an time period for over 100 years or so, i think you could discuss it.
> There are also some statues of bad events, nobody wants to tear down a plague column. Every war memorial is bad for one side and "good" for the winning side.


You're kind of missing the point,.
Edward Colston lived in the second half of the 16th century and was considered a fine upstanding gentleman by his fellow Bristolians, he earned a large fortune through international trade and spent much of that money generously on philanthropic causes in his native city so much so that they named stuff after him and put up a statue a 170 years after he was dead. 
If you stood on the streets of Bristol in 2020 and declared slavery wrong and immoral, everyone in earshot would agree with you, if you had done it in 1720 everyone in earshot would consider you daft, shipping Africans to America was no more immoral than shipping any other livestock which is what they were considered.
No-one is angry at Colston, he and every slave he shipped are long gone to dust. People are angry that his statue was still standing in a city as a visible reminder that whilst slavery may have gone, the world is still an unequal and unjust place and much of that injustice is directly tied to the colour of someone's skin. A purely physical trait that no-one chooses. 
Saying it is just a statue has got White Privilege written all over it (I'm white but I still get it) there is no emotional connection to slavery for white people so to us it is only a statue, to others it is a representation that they are unequal now not then and inequality then can't be forgiven until there is equality now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh yes forgot I wanted to post this - I live near a tiny and deeply tory town in hertfordshire and yesterday noticed in the little square there were abandoned protest placards (3) and home made posters sticky taped to the bus stop. And one of the flats above the high street has painted BLM in massive letters on their windows. It takes courage to do that stuff in a place like that, which is massively racist and i imagine everyone knows everyones business. Just the fact that it reached here shows how not normal this time is imo.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> For the avoidance of any doubt, Richard Eddy _is_ a self-satisfied racist shitcunt.



Oh dear.



Also talks about ‘True Bristolians’ vs ‘incomers’ in that article. Not even a dog whistle is it? No racists in the Tory party though, no need for the EHRC to take a look.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Edward Colston lived in the second half of the 16th century and was considered a fine upstanding gentleman by his fellow Bristolians,


All of them?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2020)

Zerberus said:


> I understand what you want to say but all this persons don´t stand for an whole time period. So there is no resaon to give them an statue.
> these are individual Events. If Charles Manson startet an time period for over 100 years or so, i think you could discuss it.
> There are also some statues of bad events, nobody wants to tear down a plague column. Every war memorial is bad for one side and "good" for the winning side.



Which returner is this then?


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 8, 2020)

I noticed BLM signs on people’s windows in Hartlepool last week when I was at work on my travels.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 8, 2020)

A small contribution to the debate, it has got some conversations started however.

Share the youtube link on social media if you can


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> meanwhile we have to put up with this lowest grade time-wasting thread garbage trolling


What is your problem? 

This is the second time you have quoted my posts without actually saying anything direct to me. Is everyone as welcoming as you here or are you just the paranoid one?  I've sent you a message asking you the same but you've ignored that. I'm interested in the subject of the thread, you seem more interested in disrupting it with crap like this. 

What's your beef chump?


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 8, 2020)

phillm said:


> Yeah he was escorted away from the 'front line'. There is an amateur feed here.



Thanks for that.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> All of them?


I'm sure that there were some proto-Urbs muttering darkly into their tankards about him but I suspect a poll of the Bristol Ale Houses in 1721 (when he died) would return generally positive comments on Edward Colton, splashing cash around has always been fashionable.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 8, 2020)

they did not put the statue of him up for another 170+ years mind


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I'm sure that there were some proto-Urbs muttering darkly into their tankards about him but I suspect a poll of the Bristol Ale Houses in 1721 (when he died) would return generally positive comments on Edward Colton, splashing cash around has always been fashionable.


I think you need to read up on this a bit more. This is a good start point.









						Myths within myths... - Bristol Radical History Group
					

In the light of recent moves to place a ‘corrective’ plaque on the statue of Edward Colston in the centre of Bristol and calls for it to be removed to a museum it seems the time is right to investigate the origins of this monument and the claim emblazoned on it that it was: Erected […]



					www.brh.org.uk


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> they did not put the statue of him up for another 170+ years mind


Who the 'they' is is gone into in some detail in that link what I just posted.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> For the avoidance of any doubt, Richard Eddy _is_ a self-satisfied racist shitcunt.


I just read that article. I think there's no room for any doubt at all.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I'm sure that there were some proto-Urbs muttering darkly into their tankards about him but I suspect a poll of the Bristol Ale Houses in 1721 (when he died) would return generally positive comments on Edward Colton, splashing cash around has always been fashionable.


I'm not sure, maybe Bristol historians have something to add, but I expect the majority poor rarely were full of admiration for their ruling elites, and reasons to resent them plentiful


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2020)

It might get a bit spicy if these luckless dork-muppets actually show up. 



> Hundreds of football hooligans from across the country are making plans to descend on London next Saturday to confront anti-racist demonstrators attending the next Black Lives Matter protest. Organised by the Democratic Football Lads Alliance, a football hooligan network which emerged after the 2017 terrorist attacks, hooligans from as far afield as Sunderland, Yorkshire, the West Midlands and East Anglia are intending to surround war memorials and other statues in central London.











						Football Hooligans and Far Right Plan London Demonstration – HOPE not hate
					

Hundreds of football hooligans from across the country are making plans to descend on London next Saturday to confront anti-racist demonstrators attending the next Black...




					www.hopenothate.org.uk


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2020)

Reposted because I love it so much (sorry)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2020)

not exactly a user of tiktok, but from what the kids are showing me coming up, seems to be a stronghold of furious red faced patriots. I though it was just for kids?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 8, 2020)

With so many racists claiming today to have cleaned up the Churchill plinth it's surprising that the graffiti is still so visible.
"Blue Collar Conservatism"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2020)

if a load of london kids get organised to join on the fray , the EDL boys will shit themselves.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> With so many racists claiming today to have cleaned up the Churchill plinth it's surprising that the graffiti is still so visible.
> "Blue Collar Conservatism"
> 
> View attachment 216664


100% covid-era dogging


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 8, 2020)

editor said:


> It might get a bit spicy if these luckless dork-muppets actually show up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that hundreds will translate into tens this will be a bit like the Brexit march and the rally in Glasgow where you couldn't actually see protesters for the cops stood around them.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> With so many racists claiming today to have cleaned up the Churchill plinth it's surprising that the graffiti is still so visible.
> "Blue Collar Conservatism"
> 
> View attachment 216664



A GLA Heritage Warden rocked up and told them to leave it to the experts in case they damage it.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


>


That photo makes it look like they stood in a line and had a collective wazz on the plinth.
Great work


----------



## maomao (Jun 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> That photo makes it look like they stood in a line and had a collective wazz on the plinth.
> Great work



It's a bit high up. It would have had to be a pissing contest.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jun 8, 2020)

editor said:


> It might get a bit spicy if these luckless dork-muppets actually show up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sunderland have a reputation for shouting at statues, could see them easily confused if they head down


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> not exactly a user of tiktok, but from what the kids are showing me coming up, seems to be a stronghold of furious red faced patriots. I though it was just for kids?


I thought it was mostly for videos of middle-aged mums trying to do the latest dance craze videoed by their kids.

Maybe the racists have just been kicked off every other platform?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm shoe-horning this in here because it is tangentially relevant, and because I doing know where else to put it. and I don't want to start a new thread.


Tories are canvassing for opinion on their new immigration bill. They're sending this survey out to their supporters, but I think perhaps it might be useful if the wider community also got the chance to tick the boxes.










						We’re taking back control of our borders | Conservatives
					

We’re delivering on our promise to the British People for a fairer immigration system.




					action.conservatives.com
				






It's a short survey, only three questions. No security check or conformation email.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 8, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I'm shoe-horning this in here because it is tangentially relevant, and because I doing know where else to put it. and I don't want to start a new thread.
> 
> 
> Tories are canvassing for opinion on their new immigration bill. They're sending this survey out to their supporters, but I think perhaps it might be useful if the wider community also got the chance to tick the boxes.
> ...



You might want to remove the session data from the URL which links it to a specific Facebook account


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> You might want to remove the session data from the URL which links it to a specific Facebook account



How do I do that? Maybe I should just delete the picture?

I'm a tech idiot.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> With so many racists claiming today to have cleaned up the Churchill plinth it's surprising that the graffiti is still so visible.



This will be their Lesser Free Trade Hall, only, you know, ruddier of cheek and much more racist


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 8, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> How do I do that? Maybe I should just delete the picture?
> 
> I'm a tech idiot.



Edit your post and delete the bit of the link after the question mark:

```
https://action.conservatives.com/immigration-bill-survey/?fbclid=IwAR1Unn9Ik2Y8yy6CNXBhpuj7y1F08t6nPechoBVVdwcjzhA2sabDJBWLNkM
https://action.conservatives.com/immigration-bill-survey/
```

Normally I wouldn't mention it, but with Facebook + Tories + Survey it's probably a good idea, don't want them collecting networks of left-wing survey vandals.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I'm shoe-horning this in here because it is tangentially relevant, and because I doing know where else to put it. and I don't want to start a new thread.
> 
> 
> Tories are canvassing for opinion on their new immigration bill. They're sending this survey out to their supporters, but I think perhaps it might be useful if the wider community also got the chance to tick the boxes.
> ...


I signed up for further shit too - pays to know what they're thinking ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I signed up for further shit too - pays to know what they're thinking ...


I imagine the most ludicrous and vindictive course of action possible and I’m not often far off.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2020)

maomao said:


> It's a bit high up. It would have had to be a pissing contest.


I think for Churchill it deserves the extra effort
Every man, and all that


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2020)

Do they still have statues of Stalin in Russia ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Do they still have statues of Stalin in Russia ?











						List of statues of Stalin - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



.


----------



## phillm (Jun 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> With so many racists claiming today to have cleaned up the Churchill plinth it's surprising that the graffiti is still so visible.
> "Blue Collar Conservatism"
> 
> View attachment 216664


I imagine cleaning off graffiti without damaging the underlying stone is an acquired art best left to professionals. Which they most certainly don't look like.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 8, 2020)

phillm said:


> I imagine cleaning off graffiti without damaging the underlying stone is an acquired art best left to professionals. Which they most certainly don't look like.


Does "blue collar" perhaps suggest they have practical skills ?
They certainly weren't dressed for it.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2020)

Vandals


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> With so many racists claiming today to have cleaned up the Churchill plinth it's surprising that the graffiti is still so visible.
> "Blue Collar Conservatism"
> 
> View attachment 216664


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2020)

FFS, the local BBC news have just described yesterday's events as _a lynching_. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2020)

Colston Hall finally gets its act in gear. Taking down its signage asap. (to avoid having it taken down for them )

Bristol's Colston Hall commits to name change by autumn 2020

Did it really need a consultation with 4,000 people to decide to change its bloody name?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 8, 2020)

Fedayn said:


> A small contribution to the debate, it has got some conversations started however.
> 
> Share the youtube link on social media if you can



Will do, there's discussions happening in Edinburgh, as there's no crane drivers coming forward to topple statue of Henry Dundas.


----------



## strung out (Jun 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Colston Hall finally gets its act in gear. Taking down its signage asap. (to avoid having it taken down for them )
> 
> Bristol's Colston Hall commits to name change by autumn 2020
> 
> Did it really need a consultation with 4,000 people to decide to change its bloody name?


The consultation was to decide what to change it to. It was supposed to have been changed by now after being closed for refurbishment, but there's been a pandemic going on.


----------



## agricola (Jun 8, 2020)

strung out said:


> The consultation was to decide what to change it to. It was supposed to have been changed by now after being closed for refurbishment, but there's been a pandemic going on.



TBF a lot of these places could easily change their names to something pandemic related, Memorial Hall maybe (in that case) or even pick one of the local dead at random and name the streets / buildings after them instead.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 8, 2020)

strung out said:


> The consultation was to decide what to change it to. It was supposed to have been changed by now after being closed for refurbishment, but there's been a pandemic going on.


Fair enough. Three years, though. This has at least condensed their timeframe for removing the old name.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2020)

EDIT: redundant post


----------



## 8115 (Jun 8, 2020)

I see Priti Patel has been upping the ante today.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 8, 2020)

She has all the makings of a James Bond baddie that one does.....


----------



## little_legs (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## little_legs (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## teqniq (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## sunnysidedown (Jun 8, 2020)

White privilege 2020



Spoiler


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2020)

at a slight tangent, racists who complain about 'snowflakes' are collectively having a hissy fit at yorkshire tea on teh tweeter


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2020)

Ive been reading the link put up by butchersapron









						Myths within myths... - Bristol Radical History Group
					

In the light of recent moves to place a ‘corrective’ plaque on the statue of Edward Colston in the centre of Bristol and calls for it to be removed to a museum it seems the time is right to investigate the origins of this monument and the claim emblazoned on it that it was: Erected […]



					www.brh.org.uk
				




The statue was funded and erected at a time of open class warfare in Bristol. The local wealthy business elites were feeling threatened. The statue of Colston was attempt to attempt to revitalise the cult of Colston. A man who had died 1721. The elites of Bristol had uccessfully set up Colston as a "moral saint" and successful entpreuneur who used his wealth to help the poor some decades before the idea of statue. Colston day was a big event in Bristol. It was not really about Colston it was to show that these Victorian bourgeoisie were the best to run society.

The article shows how they created a myth of Colston. The Colston they invented was how they saw themselves. And how they wanted the lower orders to see them. Elaborate events took place on Colston day - a picture of society were everyone knew there place.

So the statue, for which popular funding was lacking, was brought about in a period when the local bourgeois did not feel secure.

Read two other articles from the excellent site dispelling the myth of Colston.

This is where historical research matters. Colston didn't do the dirty work of slaving. He was the organiser. So at one remove. The defence is that he was a merchant and that his main business was trade not buying and selling slaves.That this part of his business was not main part of his business life. Slaving was part of society in his time so he could not avoid it. Its unfair to pick on him.










						Edward Colston Research Paper #2 - Bristol Radical History Group
					

Introduction This research article is an examination of the Royal African Company (RAC) and the role of Edward Colston (b. 1636 d. 1721) within the organisation as both an investor and executive. It is unsurprising that this history has not been previously collated in this form as Colston still...



					www.brh.org.uk
				




Article 2 shows that he was a main player in the Royal African Company. This was set up to buy slaves in the West coast of Africa and sell them in Carribbean. Mainly Jamaica and Barbados. Sanctioned by the King it was a privately run. Colston was a big investor and heavily involved in it- held positions and sat on committees. This was highly successful big operation. Even built its own forts in Africa to protect its interests. Colston left when the going was good with a fortune. He didnt leave because he didnt like slavery. He left as he saw the company future business prospects as poor.

So buying and selling slaves was his main business interest. It was how he became so rich.

He was an organiser of the slave trade. A significant one. Not a bystander or unwilling accomplice. He personally never saw how this was done.









						Edward Colston Research Paper #1 - Bristol Radical History Group
					

Introduction Edward Colston was an investor, official and eventually deputy governor of the Royal African Company (RAC) from 1680-92. Over this period the RAC purchased and transported tens of thousands of enslaved Africans across the Atlantic into a life of hard labour. This article aims to...



					www.brh.org.uk
				




Article one is about the number of human beings that this company transported to Carribbean. It all about numbers and estimates.Got to admire the work that historians have put into this.

Its estimated that 23% died on route.

Estimated 14% were children transported to be slaves.

The amount of money Royal African Company made in Colstons time there ( 1680 - 1692) :



> A monetary estimate of the value of the 65,200 Africans sold in the Caribbean and mainland America yields more than *1 million pounds* sterling which equates to somewhere between *2 and 35 billion pounds* today.



Its this painstaking historical research that dispells the myth of Colston

He was an organiser and profited from the slave trade.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at a slight tangent, racists who complain about 'snowflakes' are collectively having a hissy fit at yorkshire tea on teh tweeter



solidaritea ...


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at a slight tangent, racists who complain about 'snowflakes' are collectively having a hissy fit at yorkshire tea on teh tweeter



Yeah, I’m a bit cynical of brands jumping on the tweet bandwagon tbh.  Amazon have already got in early (think it’s been posted on here already) and so have Nike.

It’s all just a PR move from these type of companies thinking of their bottom line first.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

sunnysidedown said:


> White privilege 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I've no interest  what so ever in some imported white privilege  American liberal bollocks . I'm  for black and white unite and fight. A united working class .


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I've no interest  what so ever in some imported white privilege  American liberal bollocks . I'm  for black and white unite and fight. *A united working class .*



Count me onboard 

That type of movement could possibly stop divisive tribalism?


----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Count me onboard
> 
> That type of movement could possibly stop divisive tribalism?



I like this rethink Marty1


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 9, 2020)

It's interesting what a week long ban can do


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2020)

A rebirth


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at a slight tangent, racists who complain about 'snowflakes' are collectively having a hissy fit at yorkshire tea on teh tweeter




im sure the impoverished lives of their teapickers and the poverty wage they get paid_ #matters_ fuck all to them
continuity plantation business


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> im sure the lives of their teapickers and the money they get paid_ matters_ fuck all to them
> continuity plantation business


Still good that they say this, though. I'm trying now - and not always succeeding - not to be too cynical when dodgy politicians or companies, or even coppers, express support for BLM in unequivocal ways. At the very least, they've now set up a level for themselves that we can hold them to in the future. Ah, you agree with this? Ok, so do better then.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Still good that they say this, though. I'm trying now - and not always succeeding - not to be too cynical when dodgy politicians or companies, or even coppers, express support for BLM in unequivocal ways. At the very least, they've now set up a level for themselves that we can hold them to in the future. Ah, you agree with this? Ok, so do better then.


well its good to slap down british racists on twitter. +50 points
child labour poverty wages continuity of plantation slavery corporate anti-racism washing -1000000 points


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2020)

The Irony Lady, as in she stopped the Poll Tax Riots.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 9, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> The Irony Lady, as in she stopped the Poll Tax Riots.


with a knife in her garter.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2020)

Was he even born then ?

EDIT:- born the year she lost power.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 9, 2020)

This is Australian actor Meyne Wyatt, here he is closing up Q&A yesterday with a monologue from one of his plays..


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Was he even born then ?
> 
> EDIT:- born the year she lost power.



He may as well have said Lord Liverpool! More appropriate actually.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

TopCat said:


> with a knife in her garter.


Should have been her heart


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



As tho 1981, 1985, 1990 had never happened


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

Happening now








						Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy joins colleagues to take the knee in Parliament, 9th June 2020
					

Bell Ribeiro-Addy joined Labour colleagues to take to one knee outside Parliament’s today in a symbolic show of solidarity with the Black Lives Matter protest movement.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2020)

sunnysidedown said:


> White privilege 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




I find this all somewhat depressing. The twitter account has negative references to mixed race relationships and comment that death toll due to virus has been exaggerated.

Its the kind of thing Ive heard before.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

Hoddeston in Hertfordshire where the DFLA and mates turned up to protect some statue with a shout of 'go back to Africa', 'There's only one Lee Rigby'



Don't need BLM to turn into a battle of the statues but these twats need confronting when the times right.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hoddeston in Hertfordshire where the DFLA and mates turned up to protect some statue with a shout of 'go back to Africa', 'There's only one Lee Rigby'
> 
> View attachment 216806
> 
> Don't need BLM to turn into a battle of the statues but these twats need confronting when the times right.


Britain's finest warriors.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Britain's finest warriors.


I think some really believe the urban myth  that  BLM are going to deface war menorials tbh .The same area voted in a BNP councillor about fifteen years ago.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hoddeston in Hertfordshire where the DFLA and mates turned up to protect some statue with a shout of 'go back to Africa', 'There's only one Lee Rigby'
> 
> View attachment 216806
> 
> Don't need BLM to turn into a battle of the statues but these twats need confronting when the times right.



A bunch of grim cunts.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I've no interest  what so ever in some imported white privilege  American liberal bollocks . I'm  for black and white unite and fight. A united working class .



Im afraid that concept is commonly held in my part of London. Its replaced class.

I looked up the deprivation figures for my home town Plymouth ( white working class) and they are the same as my part of London ( Brixton/ Loughborough Junction) with a large Black working class.Working class in two different areas have more in common that the concept of white privilege/ Supremency will acknowledge.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2020)

Group of white men 'try to save Edward Colston statue from Bristol harbour'
					

Pictures emerged on social media of a group of men appearing to be trying to fish the statue out.




					metro.co.uk
				




Hope they are scrap men rather than actual Colston fans ( if there is such a thing)


----------



## Poot (Jun 9, 2020)

Don't they have women in Hoddeston?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Group of white men 'try to save Edward Colston statue from Bristol harbour'
> 
> 
> Pictures emerged on social media of a group of men appearing to be trying to fish the statue out.
> ...


I rather think the harbour master would deem that illegal whatever their intent...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 9, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Group of white men 'try to save Edward Colston statue from Bristol harbour'
> 
> 
> Pictures emerged on social media of a group of men appearing to be trying to fish the statue out.
> ...



They probably barely know who he is.  It'll be more about making a point.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ive been reading the link put up by butchersapron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, its a very good article that provides some important context.  There are more than a few echos of what is happening with the Confederacy monuments in the US at the moment.  Its not enough to simply know who the person was we really need to understand why there is a statue there, when was it erected, who wanted it, who paid for it and for what reasons?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2020)

the kids are showing me tiktok on the churchill issue now- all all gone a bit billy britian ( obscure Viz character)


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

The actual turnout for the local BLM rally was quite good there and wasnt at the statue


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> The actual turnout for the local BLM rally was quite good there and wasnt at the statue




Are racist scum really that thick that they assume all black people are from Africa?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> The actual turnout for the local BLM rally was quite good there and wasnt at the statue



i would not be surprised by racists turning out round broxbourne, remembering it had a bnp councillor some years ago


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Are racist scum really that thick that they assume all black people are from Africa?


Well all humans are descended from Africa so it  could apply to anyone really.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Are racist scum really that thick that they assume all black people are from Africa?


Sadly, I had one at work tell me he voted for Brexit to stop Pakistanis moving here. He was deadly and almost violently serious.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i would not be surprised by racists turning out round broxbourne, remembering it had a bnp councillor some years ago


See post 507


----------



## N_igma (Jun 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




I don’t know if you guys know this person but he is a constant source of ridicule here in NI.

He was arrested during the flag protests back in 2012 and spent a short time in prison. Whilst there he decided to go on hunger strike....which lasted 8 hours when he stopped and asked the screws could he order an Indian takeaway. His own side even labelled him ‘Jamie Biryani’.

He’s now passing himself off as someone sort of legal expert and Loyalist spokesperson. The man is an absolute clown of the highest order.


----------



## andysays (Jun 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> With so many racists claiming today to have cleaned up the Churchill plinth it's surprising that the graffiti is still so visible.
> "Blue Collar Conservatism"
> 
> View attachment 216664


Looks like a crap far-right recreation of Who's Next


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

brogdale said:


> With so many racists claiming today to have cleaned up the Churchill plinth it's surprising that the graffiti is still so visible.
> "Blue Collar Conservatism"
> 
> View attachment 216664


I thought the bloke sent from the Council to clean it was black?


----------



## krink (Jun 9, 2020)

I was looking for hot takes on black lives matter and found this from a frankly hatstand Boris Fangirl tory account. 

Eta - she does look good for being in her 90s


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> See post 507


i'm glad you remember too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

krink said:


> I was looking for hot takes on black lives matter and found this from a frankly hatstand Boris Fangirl tory account. View attachment 216815
> 
> Eta - she does look good for being in her 90s


while i don't remember rioting either, there was a bloody big war going on at the time


----------



## Bond (Jun 9, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Sadly, I had one at work tell me he voted for Brexit to stop Pakistanis moving here. He was deadly and almost violently serious.



The fact you work with someone like that is depressing. One of those silent racists who'd never dare to say it to my face.


----------



## co-op (Jun 9, 2020)

krink said:


> I was looking for hot takes on black lives matter and found this from a frankly hatstand Boris Fangirl tory account. View attachment 216815
> 
> Eta - she does look good for being in her 90s



Also wtf did she think jews actually did in the face of the holocaust? Just sit around and let it happen? No resistance?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2020)

Bond said:


> The fact you work with someone like that is depressing. One of those silent racists who'd never dare to say it to my face.


Sadly there seem to be a lot of them from Barnsley, You don’t get much of it at all in Rotherham or Doncaster.
The thing is the works convener, a nice  British Pakistani lad from Sheffield is compiling evidence against them when I came off sick.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2020)

every single fucking tweet ever on this subject should be summarised to " yeah but..."


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I thought the bloke sent from the Council to clean it was black?


Yeah, called Winston if the ITN bloke can be trusted. But what's really comical is that the tory MP quarter-wits who started scrubbing at the plinth were stopped by a Westminster heritage bloke rushing over to tell them they may do more harm than good...then the official cleansing team were deployed. Fucking attention seeking right-wing clowns.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Sadly there seem to be a lot of them from Barnsley, You don’t get much of it at all in Rotherham or Doncaster.
> The thing is the works convener, a nice  British Pakistani lad from Sheffield is compiling evidence against them when I came off sick.


is the british pakistani bit really necessary? i don't care about his passport or his forebears' nationality, i just want to know if he's doing good work


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> is the british pakistani bit really necessary? i don't care about his passport or his forebears' nationality, i just want to know if he's doing good work


It is because he knows from before he became convenor from his interactions with the Barnsley brigade and their snide comments toward him. Not enough to get them disciplined but enough to make him and some of the other minorities that there may be conflict ahead.
And yes he is doing a far better job than the management lickspittle beforehand, who by coincidence is now a supervisor.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2020)

krink said:


> I was looking for hot takes on black lives matter and found this from a frankly hatstand Boris Fangirl tory account. View attachment 216815
> 
> Eta - she does look good for being in her 90s



It is hatstand comment. But the idea of "White Privilege" shoud not just be accepted uncritically.

Anti Racism isn't just one thing. Coincidently to the recent demo as part of my lockdown reading Ive been reading Paul Gilroys book "Against Race: Imagining Political Culture Beyond the Colour Line".

Not an easy read as it assumes a knowledge of cultural studies. So Ive watched some of his lectures on Youtube which helped.

He is critically supportive of anti racist politics.

What he does not support are ideas that divide people.

Ive heard comments over my time in London like Jews are white so have easier time than Black People, what about the "Black Holocaust", mixed race relationships never work.

One of my problems with the common use of term "White privilege" or White Supremancy" is that it gets into a competition to who was most harmed by racism.

Paul Gilroy , in his rather acedemic way of writing , looks at how racism comes in different forms and the commonalities between different kinds of racism.

In his book he discusses the history of anti semitism and the parallels in racism against Black people. So his writing shows that different kinds of racism are not in competition.

Im three quarters of the way through after almost giving up, watching a few lectures and going back to it.

In his lectures he ( studied here in UK) disusses a concept of "Cosmopolitanism" that is not liberal avoiding of history ( the Holocaust , the Transatlantic Slave Trade) but is positive of the future built on a mixing. In his lecture he talks of his own background as mixed race. Mother from Carribbean and white father of German descent. Replace idea of national culture with a cosmopolitan one.

Its a debate that needs to be had.

On Black Lives Matter. His book was written before this. But the movement/ slogan fits into his idea of the "infrahuman" Those who look human but are categorised in western thought ( Jews and Black people) and history as not quite human. So liable to be abused/ murdered more easily.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

Brixton tomorrow 








						Take The Knee: Black Lives Matter – Stand Up To Racism demo in Brixton, Weds 10th June, 6pm
					

At 6pm, on Wednesday, 10th June there will be a socially distanced demonstration in support of the Black Lives Matter movement.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Its a debate that needs to be had.


It’s a debate we’ve tried to have many times.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

Contributions wanted Document! : Black Lives Matter – Black Cultural Archives wants your contributions


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I've no interest  what so ever in some imported white privilege  American liberal bollocks . I'm  for black and white unite and fight. A united working class .



I’m in agreement with you, although It is still a shit sign. the privilege comment by me was more tongue in cheek.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s a debate we’ve tried to have many times.



My post wasn't meant to be criticism of this site. Im not on politics boards that much.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> My post wasn't meant to be criticism of this site. Im not on politics boards that much.


No worries. It’s an ongoing fissure though. I’m not sure it can be resolved.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

Oxford Demo live - bring ropes and climbing gear ...


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

Just look at these fucking twats





*second tweet added to add something new!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Just look at these fucking twats



why would you want to? they're not exactly appealing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> why would you want to? they're not exactly appealing.



Plus post #516


----------



## 8ball (Jun 9, 2020)

It's got racists feeling really threatened, hasn't it?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Plus post #516



Yep, it's getting bloody tedious seeing the same embedded tweets being re-posted time & time again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Plus post #516


yeh i saw quite enough of them there


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2020)

8ball said:


> It's got racists feeling really threatened, hasn't it?


I think maybe it has. Good. Fuck 'em.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

phillm said:


> Oxford Demo live - bring ropes and climbing gear ...



Climber coming down from the roof NOW


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2020)

I hope no one gets hurt here.
This isn’t made of tin.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

phillm said:


> Climber coming down from the roof NOW


oh masked coppers


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 9, 2020)

phillm said:


> Oxford Demo live - bring ropes and climbing gear ...




Just watched ten minutes of it. Lots of university people saying university things about a university in well-spoken accents.

Oxford is a weird city


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 9, 2020)

Fuck Rhodes Mind you


----------



## TopCat (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hoddeston in Hertfordshire where the DFLA and mates turned up to protect some statue with a shout of 'go back to Africa', 'There's only one Lee Rigby'
> 
> View attachment 216806
> 
> Don't need BLM to turn into a battle of the statues but these twats need confronting when the times right.


Could they have picked a place and statue that was less likely to be subject to a BLM protest? It's pretty lame. But yes. They need confronting. Put them back in their box.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 9, 2020)

phillm said:


> Oxford Demo live - bring ropes and climbing gear ...




If you could get to the statue then maybe a bottle jack behind the torso might work; obviously you would need to clear the space below any impending fall.  I am not suggesting that anyone should do it. Just thinking out loud.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 9, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Could they have picked a place and statue that was less likely to be subject to a BLM protest? It's pretty lame. But yes. They need confronting. Put them back in their box.


1. Turn up somewhere that BLM has no interest in but your mythology says they want to destroy.
2. No BLM people go there obviously.
3. "We defended our English culture, we scared them off"


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 1. Turn up somewhere that BLM has no interest in but your mythology says they want to destroy.
> 2. No BLM people go there obviously.
> 3. "We defended our English culture, we scared them off"


It was chosen as Hicken has some Spurs ‘lads’ in Hertfordshire and was up there over the weekend


----------



## bimble (Jun 9, 2020)

& Earlier today (not Uk but still)


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> It is hatstand comment. But the idea of "White Privilege" shoud not just be accepted uncritically.
> 
> Anti Racism isn't just one thing. Coincidently to the recent demo as part of my lockdown reading Ive been reading Paul Gilroys book "Against Race: Imagining Political Culture Beyond the Colour Line".
> 
> ...


I met him and had a long conversation with him when I was at the Polytechnic of North London. Thought his book was useful and thought provoking , didn’t agree with him on some things but we managed to chat for nearly an hour . Nice fella .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

Did any of the Georges or William IV own slaves?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 9, 2020)

As we all know profits from the slave trade, slavery and the compensation paid following the abolition of slavery, financed most of the industrial revolution. William & Glyns Bank, GWR, George Orwell’s and Graham Green’s ancestors for certain, but connections to the royals could be well hidden.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2020)

Like British Rail, we're getting there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> im sure the impoverished lives of their teapickers and the poverty wage they get paid_ #matters_ fuck all to them
> continuity plantation business



well, yes - and some people are making that point in their direction on tweeter.



littlebabyjesus said:


> Still good that they say this, though. I'm trying now - and not always succeeding - not to be too cynical when dodgy politicians or companies, or even coppers, express support for BLM in unequivocal ways. At the very least, they've now set up a level for themselves that we can hold them to in the future. Ah, you agree with this? Ok, so do better then.



yes - likewise the way lots of organisations (including old bill and MI5  ) try to jump on pride month and so on.

on the specifics though, if racist twats are going to take organisations not saying anything as showing support for racism (which is how this particular thing started) then those racists need telling to fuck off...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> well, yes - and some people are making that point in their direction on tweeter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. PR-wise, I would think both Yorkshire tea and PG really only had one action to take once such things had been drawn to their attention, and that was to do what they did. But they didn't mince their words - please don't buy our tea (you racist cunt) is a good response.


----------



## krink (Jun 9, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 1. Turn up somewhere that BLM has no interest in but your mythology says they want to destroy.
> 2. No BLM people go there obviously.
> 3. "We defended our English culture, we scared them off"



like this lot in plymouth? pwopa nowty firm protecting some monument or other from...??
reminds me of "i don't see no tigers"

* jeff at the back forgot his mask so had to stay out of the photo


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 9, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hoddeston in Hertfordshire where the *DFLA* and mates turned up to protect some statue with a shout of 'go back to Africa', 'There's only one Lee Rigby



I read *that *as the DVLA  

What does DFLA stand for?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2020)

Marty do you follow football btw?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I read *that *as the DVLA


Reminds me of when the EDL came to Bristol in 2012 and took something of a spanking despite the best efforts of the police to keep everyone else away from them. 

Whilst passing by some unawares drinkers outside a bar (right by where Colston went for a swim, so it happens), on seeing countless little skirmishes developing all over the harbourside and (mis)hearing various chants, one turned to the other and asked “But I just don't understand, I thought they did electricity?”


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Did any of the Georges or William IV own slaves?


Would it not be fair to assume that all monarchs during the time of slavery no doubt obtained advantage either directly or indirectly and furthermore didn't use their considerable powers to help to bring the abomination to the end? Guilty until proven otherwise should be the default position. 









						The British monarchy's involvement in slavery
					

It  is bad enough for the Church of England (Anglicans) to have played a...




					www.jamaicaobserver.com


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2020)

When is that naturist bike ride in london 


tell me its this weekend


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2020)

krink said:


> like this lot in plymouth? pwopa nowty firm protecting some monument or other from...??
> View attachment 216892


Why is the diminutive racist patriot in the middle with the black mask wielding a dildo?


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

krink said:


> like this lot in plymouth? pwopa nowty firm protecting some monument or other from...??
> reminds me of "i don't see no tigers"View attachment 216892
> 
> * jeff at the back forgot his mask so had to stay out of the photo


Wimps - Trump's MAGA thugs would show then how it's done - no masks and guns.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

phillm said:


> Would it not be fair to assume that all monarchs during the time of slavery no doubt obtained advantage either directly or indirectly and furthermore didn't use their considerable powers to help to bring the abomination to the end? Guilty until proven otherwise should be the default position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh I was just coming to post that. So it's surely goodbye to statues of monarchs from Charles I on


----------



## kenny g (Jun 9, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Why is the diminutive racist patriot in the middle with the black mask wielding a dildo?


Why not? We are still in lockdown.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2020)

krink said:


> like this lot in plymouth? pwopa nowty firm protecting some monument or other from...??
> reminds me of "i don't see no tigers"View attachment 216892
> 
> * jeff at the back forgot his mask so had to stay out of the photo



wonder how many tory MPs will be queuing up to criticise their social distancing?



DaveCinzano said:


> Why is the diminutive racist patriot in the middle with the black mask wielding a dildo?



maybe he didn't think he looked a big enough dick already?


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh I was just coming to post that. So it's surely goodbye to statues of monarchs from Charles I on


And the biggie Victoria - that's going to leave a lot of plinths to be filled. Maybe time to fire up the Fourth Plinth project again - this time on a massive scale.

_"Letting a hundred flowers blossom and a hundred schools of thought contend is the policy for promoting progress in the arts and the sciences and a flourishing socialist culture in our land."_


----------



## kenny g (Jun 9, 2020)

Would be great to see Queen Victoria toppled from her perch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Would be great to see Queen Victoria toppled from her perch.


Perches

She's all over the place


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

Maybe in the spirit of the age the Queen could offer up her now hidden Rolfie painting to be ritually burnt to be begin the national atonemtnet.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Would be great to see Queen Victoria toppled from her perch.



_. One detail that has always struck me is how, when the British destroyed the centuries-old Summer Palace in Beijing in 1860 and gave a little dog they’d stolen as a gift to Queen Victoria, she humorously named it “Looty”. This is one of the long list of things we are content to forget while sucking on the opium of “historical integrity” we claim our colonial statues represent._









						Toppling statues? Here’s why Nelson’s column should be next | Afua Hirsch
					

The US is arguing over whether to tear down slavery-era monuments. Britain should be too, says writer Afua Hirsch




					www.theguardian.com
				












						The palace of shame that makes China angry
					

There is a deep, unhealed historical wound in the UK's relations with China - one that most British people know nothing about.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2020)

Just so long as no-one touches that one of Eric Morecambe.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Just so long as no-one touches that one of Eric Morecambe.


Sorry blood's up 

 Eric Morecambe could be next, didn't he once do a sketch with a grapefruit pretending to be Al Johnson.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2020)

phillm said:


> Sorry blood's up
> 
> Eric Morecambe could be next, didn't he once do a sketch with a grapefruit pretending to be Al Johnson.




It's near the water as well.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2020)

Raheem said:


> It's near the water as well.


I'm minded to forgive him for a historic lapse. The grapefruits could be construed as a trombone mutes with a good lawyer and he doesn't appear to have previous. It's the context that counts.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I read *that *as the DVLA
> 
> What does DFLA stand for?


Democratic Football Lads Alliance,. Briefly the FLA held some fairly big and peaceful demos against what they said was all extremism .Although the general mood was patriotic rather than rightwing  some supporters didn't like the atmosphere thought it wasny even handed in tackling both fascists and  Islamacists and dropped out. Some of them later joined FLAF ( football lads against fascism ). There was a split in FLA which ousted the leadership, on the surface  the argument was about where the money went but underneath it was about loyalists , some supposed patriots linked with the far right hijacking the operation for both money and prestige. Numbers started to slowly dwindle despite the leadership supporting UKIP (with a few leaning towards Britain First) and they went for a somewhat premature  smash the antifascists push on a London march at the peak time of Tommy Robinsons popularity  Unfortunately for them  a mixture of being attacked in the pubs by FLAF, some good stewarding by anti fascists at a key area when the DFLA tried to attack the counter demo and it must be said the Police losing patience with a load of drunk and mouthy right wing football supporters they  got humiliated . The loyalists around the midlands did some street work around homelessness but that was designed to try and strengthen their involvement in the campaign around the Birmingham bombings.Their supporters might share some of Tommy Robinson's rhetoric but the leadership wont work with him, they attacked both the National Front and at the time one of TR's main gofers Danny Tommo and took his phone . They are a rump now ,they stand  outside of the small nazi  circles but believe that the left and anti racists  are the problem. Their latest  desperate stunt is supposedly the guarding of statues but their current leadership around Hicken ( an ageing Spurs hoolie ) is more about looking for soft targets to assault. to get credibility and reap in any dosh that it might attract through new members, File under had their day but keep a weather eye out for them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Just so long as no-one touches that one of Eric Morecambe.


There's a twitter thread of ‘good statues’, and so far Frank Sidebotham, Desperate Dan and Oor Wullie have by general consensus been offered a pass.


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2020)

phillm said:


> Sorry blood's up
> 
> Eric Morecambe could be next, didn't he once do a sketch with a grapefruit pretending to be *Al Johnson.*


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's a twitter thread of ‘good statues’, and so far Frank Sidebotham, Desperate Dan and Oor Wullie have by general consensus been offered a pass.


The Sidebottom statue should be on every street corner imo


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 10, 2020)

Tweet from Ed Miliband just now.  (sorry, I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I struggle with copying stuff from Twitter)

"The bailout of slave owners of £20m was 40% of total expenditure when it happened in 1833 and was only paid off in 2015. I didn’t learn about this bailout at school but when I did the podcast on it a year ago. We need to teach our history in schools."

The fact that slave owners were bailed out, to use modern language, was not news to me, but the fact that we only paid it off in 2015 is staggering.  
Reparations are owed to the descendants of slaves. not the slavers.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Tweet from Ed Miliband just now.  (sorry, I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I struggle with copying stuff from Twitter)
> 
> "The bailout of slave owners of £20m was 40% of total expenditure when it happened in 1833 and was only paid off in 2015. I didn’t learn about this bailout at school but when I did the podcast on it a year ago. We need to teach our history in schools."
> 
> ...


At least he's not pre occupied with statues


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> The Sidebottom statue should be on every street corner imo


You know it should be, it really should be.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> As we all know profits from the slave trade, slavery and the compensation paid following the abolition of slavery, financed most of the industrial revolution. William & Glyns Bank, GWR, George Orwell’s and Graham Green’s ancestors for certain, but connections to the royals could be well hidden.




I think it would be hard to disentangle any profitable enterprise of the period from slavery in one way or another


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> You know it should be, it really should be.


There's that saying about "Be the change you want to see", isn't there? All you really need is a papier mache head and a catheter.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2020)

Raheem said:


> There's that saying about "Be the change you want to see", isn't there? All you really need is a papier mache head and a catheter.


50% there


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> 50% there


I won't even try to guess.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2020)

Raheem said:


> I won't even try to guess.


Let's just say that when Cummings next needs to make a long drive with DEFINITELY NO STOPS ALONG THE WAY, I am definitely in the running for the role of chauffeur.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 10, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Would be great to see Queen Victoria toppled from her perch.



There's one in Bristol right near the docks funnily enough.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> There's one in Bristol right near the docks funnily enough.


Can an admin please mark this as time-sensitive.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2020)

Was not sure where to put this. Seems most relevant to the protests atm.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's a twitter thread of ‘good statues’, and so far Frank Sidebotham, Desperate Dan and Oor Wullie have by general consensus been offered a pass.



Desperate Dan is quite problematic.  Emblematic of expansion out West, the theft of native american lands and ultimately the genocide.  Its also very hard to disentangle the cultivated image of the 'wild west' from the destructive 'lost cause' myth and the damage that has had on American history from the Civil War, through Jim Crow and where we have arrived at today.

Whilst Desperate Dan may have reinvented himself in later years as some sort of Robin Hood figure I don't think we should forget where he came from and how drenched (metaphorically) he is in the blood of the indigenous population.

I say that statue comes down with the rest of them.  Dundee is a long way for me to drive from London to help with the toppling, though that being said my eyes have been playing up recently...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Was not sure where to put this. Seems most relevant to the protests atm.


after their property is expropriated should they be hanged or shot?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> after their property is expropriated should they be hanged or shot?


Both


----------



## Sue (Jun 10, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Both


Belt and braces.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2020)

Sue said:


> Belt and braces.


Two nooses are better than one


----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2020)

Shilton, you Gammon twunt...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2020)

albionism said:


> Shilton, you Gammon twunt...
> View attachment 216949


I wonder what Brian Clough would have made of that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I wonder what Brian Clough would have made of that?


He'd have said how fortunate it was for shilton he was employed to stop a football and not for the quality of his thought


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 10, 2020)

editor said:


>



Can someone photoshop them at the Diana Dors statue in Swindon? That would be ace


----------



## 8ball (Jun 10, 2020)

editor said:


>




There's something I'm not getting here.
At first I thought "that statue is FUCKING MASSIVE!".
Then 
Now 

(is there some play on words between Liverpudlians and Lilliputians?)


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 10, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I hope no one gets hurt here.
> This isn’t made of tin.





phillm said:


> And the biggie Victoria - that's going to leave a lot of plinths to be filled. Maybe time to fire up the Fourth Plinth project again - this time on a massive scale.
> 
> _"Letting a hundred flowers blossom and a hundred schools of thought contend is the policy for promoting progress in the arts and the sciences and a flourishing socialist culture in our land_



 Though prison camp and a neck shot if your view is wrong.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 10, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Can someone photoshop them at the Diana Dors statue in Swindon? That would be ace




Here's a version of them with the background removed:


----------



## phillm (Jun 10, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Desperate Dan is quite problematic.  Emblematic of expansion out West, the theft of native american lands and ultimately the genocide.  Its also very hard to disentangle the cultivated image of the 'wild west' from the destructive 'lost cause' myth and the damage that has had on American history from the Civil War, through Jim Crow and where we have arrived at today.
> 
> Whilst Desperate Dan may have reinvented himself in later years as some sort of Robin Hood figure I don't think we should forget where he came from and how drenched (metaphorically) he is in the blood of the indigenous population.
> 
> I say that statue comes down with the rest of them.  Dundee is a long way for me to drive from London to help with the toppling, though that being said my eyes have been playing up recently...


Besides which they are in DC.Thompson universe founded by a nasty piece of work.









						David Couper Thomson from The Gazetteer for Scotland
					

Publisher. Born in Dundee, Thomson took charge of the publishing arm of the family firm in 1884, and built it into one of the major forces in Scottish publishing recognised at home and internationally...



					www.scottish-places.info


----------



## phillm (Jun 10, 2020)

"Today we were unlucky, but remember we only have to be lucky once. You will have to be lucky always."


----------



## phillm (Jun 10, 2020)

albionism said:


> Shilton, you Gammon twunt...
> View attachment 216949


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 10, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Desperate Dan is quite problematic.  Emblematic of expansion out West, the theft of native american lands and ultimately the genocide.  Its also very hard to disentangle the cultivated image of the 'wild west' from the destructive 'lost cause' myth and the damage that has had on American history from the Civil War, through Jim Crow and where we have arrived at today.
> 
> Whilst Desperate Dan may have reinvented himself in later years as some sort of Robin Hood figure I don't think we should forget where he came from and how drenched (metaphorically) he is in the blood of the indigenous population.
> 
> I say that statue comes down with the rest of them.  Dundee is a long way for me to drive from London to help with the toppling, though that being said my eyes have been playing up recently...



Can we keep beryl the peril and the penguins along the road?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


>



Someone with the skilz should do a deepfake featuring some well-known faces.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2020)

Signal 11 said:


> View attachment 216972
> 
> Here's a version of them with the background removed:
> View attachment 216973



Thanks, tweeted.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2020)

Signal 11 said:


> View attachment 216972
> 
> Here's a version of them with the background removed:
> View attachment 216973


Does make me think that someone's watched _St George's Day_ too many times (which, TBH, is rather unlikely...)


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

Signal 11 said:


> View attachment 216972
> 
> Here's a version of them with the background removed:
> View attachment 216973


Excellent stuff! Tweeted with credit


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 10, 2020)

Who's Doris?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Who's Doris?


Our Doris!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2020)

This is in  today's evening post - supposed to be from some of the people who were according to their account protecting the cenotaph and were called far-right by that _gammony _copper who got all the praise and whose account they call nonsense. But that can't be right because we all know bristol coppers are all lovely progressive hippie types.

“There were around a dozen of us who were there from 1pm, long before the people on the Black Lives Matter march reached the Cenotaph, and a few others including me got there about 2pm,” he said.

“So we weren’t there because of what happened with the statue of Colston. We were there before that, and solely to stop anyone doing anything to the Cenotaph.

“Personally, I support what the Black Lives Matter campaigners are saying. I do not have a problem with that. But we’ve seen in other places, that when there is a big crowd like that, you get a few people who see the opportunity for a bit of vandalism and attack other things like the Cenotaph.

“That Cenotaph was erected there to honour the people of Bristol who died in two world wars, and it should not be a target,” he added.

...

"To be absolutely honest with you, I didn’t even know what statue it was they were pulling down.

“When I found out, I thought that yes it shouldn’t be there, and should have come down, although doing it like that wasn’t the way to do it, but I can understand completely why people were against that statue being there, and didn’t want it.

...

“We were accused of being Nazis and racists, just because we were protecting the Cenotaph.

“One of us is mixed race, and went so far as taking his shirt off to show them that he has a tattoo on his back which is the England flag and the Jamaican flag linked together,” he said.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2020)

has anyone ever suggested bringing down memorials to those slaughtered in the wars? madness


----------



## T & P (Jun 10, 2020)

First they came for the statues, and we did not speak out... Now they're removing such massive film family favourites (and 100% historically accurate of course) as Gone with the Wind. Where will it all end???!!!  

Gone with the Wind removed from HBO Max

Can't fucking wait for the fash's reaction on Twatter....


----------



## krink (Jun 10, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> This is in  today's evening post - supposed to be from some of the people who were according to their account protecting the cenotaph and were called far-right by that _gammony _copper who got all the praise and whose account they call nonsense. But that can't be right because we all know bristol coppers are all lovely progressive hippie types.
> 
> “There were around a dozen of us who were there from 1pm, long before the people on the Black Lives Matter march reached the Cenotaph, and a few others including me got there about 2pm,” he said.
> 
> ...



I noticed they were City, would it have been different if it was the other lot? I definitely remember GHS running around with the EDL back a few years. I'm well out of everything for years so have no idea what they're like these days. cheers


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> has anyone ever suggested bringing down memorials to those slaughtered in the wars? madness


No-one has - but there's clearly a perception from some that war memorials are in danger of being damaged or vandalised by people involved in the protests, as that guys says. I don't think they are much - the only thing close I can think of is that lad swinging off a flag on the cenotaph about a decade ago


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Excellent stuff! Tweeted with credit



Fine work indeed... but it's Diana not Doris


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Fine work indeed... but it's Diana not Doris


Oops! Got my Dors in a twist
Fixed.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> has anyone ever suggested bringing down memorials to those slaughtered in the wars? madness




Someone brought down the plaque on a war memorial near me a few years back.  I say "brought down" it would be accurate to say he nicked it for scrap metal.  Still, that sounds less tabloidy.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 10, 2020)

How about a nice garden gnome sculpture, possibly defending the one with the bare arse


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2020)

.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2020)

krink said:


> I noticed they were City, would it have been different if it was the other lot? I definitely remember GHS running around with the EDL back a few years. I'm well out of everything for years so have no idea what they're like these days. cheers


Not much difference really. Elements of the two did get together over the edl visit to the city in 2012 but they ended up falling out a bit as the gas came out of the pub to fight while city didn't.

Other new: I have heard that the Captain Thomas Phillips plaque in Brecon was took down and river-ed yesterday. Our roving reporter hasn't yet been able to get there to confirm in person though. That one was a fucking disgrace, honouring a slaver specifically for anti-racism.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Does make me think that someone's watched _St George's Day_ too many times (which, TBH, is rather unlikely...)
> 
> View attachment 216991View attachment 216992


Once is too many in my experience.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Once is too many in my experience.


Whilst I don't think it is a great (or even a good) film, it does have visual, almost painterly flair at times, and it certainly not the worst of its subject matter, not by far. I just know that Frank Harper has a much better, more interesting story in him than this.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Whilst I don't think it is a great (or even a good) film, it does have visual, almost painterly flair at times, and it certainly not the worst of its subject matter, not by far. I just know that Frank Harper has a much better, more interesting story in him than this.


If you are into that kind of thing Dagenham Dagenham (2018) - IMDb is worth a watch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 10, 2020)

kenny g said:


> If you are into that kind of thing Dagenham Dagenham (2018) - IMDb is worth a watch.


I shall give it a go, cheers.



Spoiler: Spoilered 'cause it's getting further away from the topic



It's not so much the type of film, as the type of actors, who all too often end up in an ever-decreasing spiral of genre roles. Harper's best performances have been when he has stepped outside of this - _A Room For Romeo Brass, Between The Lines._

Craig Fairbrass is another - I just know he's got some depth to him, but we so rarely see even a glimmer. But I know Villain has had good reviews, and I was looking forward to checking out Gerard Johnson's latest, _Muscle_, though COVID put the kibosh on that.


----------



## cantsin (Jun 10, 2020)

our young un's in Ilfracombe are having a BLM sitting protest tmmrw lunchtime, after a call for 'BLM' to be mowed into the big ( Capstone ) Hill , ( like 'NHS' was last month ) turned into a pile on shit show on local FB, up to and including some racist goading and the like.

All v unprecedented for round here, lead by ordinary white kids ( about 99.9 % white here ) , kids who seem to visibly identify with and embrace black culture / sub culture, and  who are now putting their money where their mouths are. Feels like another sign of things starting to change a bit here, in an area that has been in stasis since the early 70's.

( consensus seems to be Verity's not going in the drink  )


----------



## LDC (Jun 10, 2020)

Massive split here in Leeds, BLM and Black Voices Matter. Huge car crash stuff going online. FFS.


----------



## A380 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

Brixton demo today 




















						Black Lives Matter – Brixton Takes The Knee, Windrush Square, Weds 10th June 2020
					

Once again, Brixton came out in force to show their support for George Floyd – who was murdered by police in Minneapolis – and the worldwide Black Lives Matter movement. Here’s so…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Massive split here in Leeds, BLM and Black Voices Matter. Huge car crash stuff going online. FFS.


Could you summarise/give links - I'm a div w.r.t. social media.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 11, 2020)

Could be some aggro this weekend.









						Campaigners fear far-right 'defence' of statues such as Churchill's
					

Tommy Robinson among supporters of ‘defend our memorials’ event




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## LDC (Jun 11, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Could you summarise/give links - I'm a div w.r.t. social media.



Yeah, I'm not on any either - apart from here.

My understanding is it's between Black Lives Matter (BLM, which has been going for a while) mostly being driven by one personality (who's FB page looks slightly ... odd ... edited something out, sorry, trying not to use that term), and Black Voices Matter (BVM) which was set up (also by mostly one person I think) in response to BLM being conservative and refusing to organize any street stuff recently. BVM seems to be mostly the people behind the Caribbean Carnival and West Indian Centre in Chapeltown.

They both originally organized 2 demos for Saturday at different locations, then it looks like someone faked the BVM flyer to redirect their demo to the BLM one. Cue: massive kick off online. Leeds BLM are also trying to raise a huge amount of money (I think £100,000) with no oversight or accountability to where that might get spent, so more trouble is brewing for sure. BLM also approvingly posted some West Yorkshire Police kneeling pics. Also some people have posted making some criticisms and been rounded on for having white privilege and that they should shut the fuck up.

TBH I think this is a really interesting and illustrative issue with them both. It's largely (as was noted in one of the early idpolitics posts on that thread) an issue of representation and desire for being the authentic voice of a community that comes from drawing this imagined 'community' together on the basis of the shared characteristic of skin colour, and without any underlying politics or shared material position and interest.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 11, 2020)

Ta for the summary LBC. Depressingly familiar stuff.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 11, 2020)

killer b said:


> No-one has - but there's clearly a perception from some that war memorials are in danger of being damaged or vandalised by people involved in the protests, as that guys says. I don't think they are much - the only thing close I can think of is that lad swinging off a flag on the cenotaph about a decade ago


He made a lasting impression.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 11, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Other new: I have heard that the Captain Thomas Phillips plaque in Brecon was took down and river-ed yesterday. Our roving reporter hasn't yet been able to get there to confirm in person though. That one was a fucking disgrace, honouring a slaver specifically for anti-racism.


Yes, I noticed this local suggesting the plaque have been removed and given a new home in the River Usk - no picture unfortunately.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> TBH I think this is a really interesting and illustrative issue with them both. It's largely (as was noted in one of the early idpolitics posts on that thread) an issue of representation and desire for being the authentic voice of a community that comes from drawing this imagined 'community' together on the basis of the shared characteristic of skin colour, and without any underlying politics or shared material position and interest.



Could also be a function of the fact the first person to set up the (insert name here) (insert city here) facebook page ends up with way too much power.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 11, 2020)

krink said:


> I noticed they were City, would it have been different if it was the other lot? I definitely remember GHS running around with the EDL back a few years. I'm well out of everything for years so have no idea what they're like these days. cheers


Theres a FLAF group at Rovers as well as DFLA


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 11, 2020)

T & P said:


> First they came for the statues, and we did not speak out... Now they're removing such massive film family favourites (and 100% historically accurate of course) as Gone with the Wind. Where will it all end???!!!
> 
> Gone with the Wind removed from HBO Max
> 
> Can't fucking wait for the fash's reaction on Twatter....


Well my reaction ito the removal of Gone with the Wind is one of confusion tbh. I'd have been more impressed if HBO had put some money into a new series that tackled police racism in the States or a historical  anti racist campaign.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes, I noticed this local suggesting the plaque have been removed and given a new home in the River Usk - no picture unfortunately.



The town council put this statement out now so it's def gone:

Earlier this year, the Town Council committed itself to review the plaque located on Captains Walk which noted Captain Thomas Phillips’ connection to the town.

Work to remove or review the plaque was unfortunately delayed due to the Coronavirus pandemic.

As the plaque has now been removed before the Town Council could complete its work, the Town Council, in consultation with the...blah blah


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2020)

The Colston statue has now been removed from the river by the council  - who are now, it seems also claiming ownership by declaring/mapping it 'highway' (which may have been what happened to the paving at St Pauls during Occupy there thus giving the Corporation of London the right to evict) - and placed in safe keeping before going to a museum. This would presumably be the proposed Abolition Shed on the harbourside whose organisation committee  the deputy mayor and mayors' voice whilst chairing demanded that the Merchant Venturers (Yes, Colston's lot!) be involved in,  and then got the group of identity-entrepreneurs she and the mayor have stuffed the group  with to turn on dissenting voices whilst rubbishing their involvement in counter-colston campaigns - some for near 40 years now. Of course they're tripping over themselves to claim the credit for the anti-colston campaigns and to highlight their own personal and principled opposition to the venturers.  Not everything in bristol is at it first appears.


----------



## strung out (Jun 11, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The Colston statue has now been removed from the river by the council  - who are now, it seems also claiming ownership by declaring/mapping it 'highway' (which may have been what happened to the paving at St Pauls during Occupy there thus giving the Corporation of London the right to evict) - and placed in safe keeping before going to a museum. This would presumably be the proposed Abolition Shed on the harbourside whose organisation committee  the deputy mayor and mayors' voice whilst chairing demanded that the Merchant Venturers (Yes, Colston's lot!) be involved in,  and then got the group of identity-entrepreneurs she and the mayor have stuffed the group to turn on dissenting voices whilst rubbishing their involvement in counter-colston campaigns - some for near 40 years now. Of course they're tripping over themselves to claim the credit for the anti-colston campaigns and to highlight their own personal and principled opposition to the venturers.  Not everything in bristol is at it first appears.


Knowing people involved in the Colston Hall renaming, some of them are pretty frustrated with how the mayor's office and council (who own the building) effectively washed their hands of any involvement in it, leaving Bristol Music Trust to take the flak and do the heavy lifting for the last three years, with those same councillors/individuals in the mayor's office now suddenly super interested in re-evaluating Colston's legacy.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2020)

strung out said:


> Knowing people involved in the Colston Hall renaming, some of them are pretty frustrated with how the mayor's office and council (who own the building) effectively washed their hands of any involvement in it, leaving Bristol Music Trust to take the flak and do the heavy lifting for the last three years, with those same councillors/individuals in the mayor's office now suddenly super interested in re-evaluating Colston's legacy.


Indeed, and such is the number of pies the venturers and the like have their fingers in locally this was/is happening across nearly all aspects of political/cultural/economic/educational/etc life in bristol - and has been for decades now regardless of the administration. They all bend the knee to the venturers behind the scenes while publicly...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 11, 2020)

Apparently Saturday's demo has been called off due to threats from the far-right









						BLM organisers call off London event to avoid clashes with far right
					

Black Lives Matters activists say hate groups plan to target protests and ‘defend memorials’




					www.theguardian.com
				




No doubt the fascists will see this as a victory


----------



## cantsin (Jun 11, 2020)

our one was v impressive, fun, encouraging .... young, chaotic, pure grass roots / self organised energy .... we were chatting with the organisers, and know that a year ago would have been inviting them to our ( reasonably fun / drink assisted, totally pro Corbyn  small local group ( not CLP) - now I cldn't even be arsed trying to divert that energy of theirs into what is Starmer -world) 









						Hundreds turn out as Ilfracombe says ‘Black Lives Matter’
					

Hundreds of people of all ages turned out for a peaceful Black Lives Matter demonstration and sit in on Ilfracombe seafront today...




					www.northdevongazette.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Well my reaction ito the removal of Gone with the Wind is one of confusion tbh. I'd have been more impressed if HBO had put some money into a new series that tackled police racism in the States or a historical  anti racist campaign.


They made The Wire tbf


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> They made The Wire tbf


Yup I thought about that and that’s why a put in ‘new series’  Do you remember the scene where Bunk and Lesyter took the piss out of witnesses speaking their own languages and told them to speak English ?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Yup I thought about that and that’s why a put in ‘new series’  Do you remember the scene where Bunk and Lesyter took the piss out of witnesses speaking their own languages and told them to speak English ?


Frustratingly i have a brain like a sieve and i remember absolutely nothing apart from the duck at the bar, because that really annoyed me  it still annoys me a bit


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Frustratingly i have a brain like a sieve and i remember absolutely nothing apart from the duck at the bar, because that really annoyed me  it still annoys me a bit


I only remember it thinking would the Police in the UK with a recorded and filmed interview get away with this .


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

Another racist piece of shit


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 11, 2020)

Southampton last week, Lil'FA fleetingly visible.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 11, 2020)

Farridge no longer has a show on LBC. Perhaps they should be looking at Ferraracist too


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Another racist piece of shit


Playground-level goading of "liberals".
Let's hope it backfires on him.
The token alt-righter at work has finally given up using trump images and "edgy" slogans online after our boss eventually made an oblique reference to it - and seems to be protesting now by having just the default initials as an avatar.


----------



## krink (Jun 12, 2020)

a victory handed to the far right by "leaders" of blm 

BLM organisers call off London event to avoid clashes with far right


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

krink said:


> a victory handed to the far right by "leaders" of blm
> 
> BLM organisers call off London event to avoid clashes with far right


I wonder whether the cancellation will be well observed


----------



## krink (Jun 12, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I wonder whether the cancellation will be well observed



I bloody hope not. maybe the liberals staying away could actually be a good thing!


----------



## andysays (Jun 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> First they came for the statues, and we did not speak out... Now they're removing such massive film family favourites (and 100% historically accurate of course) as Gone with the Wind. Where will it all end???!!!
> 
> Gone with the Wind removed from HBO Max
> 
> Can't fucking wait for the fash's reaction on Twatter....


"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn..."


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 12, 2020)

Fridges also come in grey.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

krink said:


> I bloody hope not. maybe the liberals staying away could actually be a good thing!


Yeh this could be a very important day


----------



## YouSir (Jun 12, 2020)

Tbh any organised protest would/will be secondary anyway, same with the statues. Stuff will spill over elsewhere which is what worries me, fash leaving central and going to random places/transport hubs. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 12, 2020)

Is it still on for tomorrow then?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 12, 2020)

The fash will still be coming...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 12, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The fash will still be coming...


Looks like Mayor Khan has already protected their icons, though..


----------



## TopCat (Jun 12, 2020)

With all the pubs being shut there will be nowhere apart from a landmark to plot up at. Will this hamper the right or will it mean sober equals slightly more efficient fighting?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2020)

andysays said:


> "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn..."


Indeed - I've never seen it and have no intention of ever doing so.
Give me "The Waltons" any day - plenty of educational references in that ... and "To Kill a Mockingbird" - very glad that was a set book at school.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 12, 2020)

TopCat said:


> With all the pubs being shut there will be nowhere apart from a landmark to plot up at. Will this hamper the right or will it mean sober equals slightly more efficient fighting?


They won't be sober.


----------



## bimble (Jun 12, 2020)

Johnson has tweeted that everyone should not show up.
idk if this has any legal relevance.


----------



## bimble (Jun 12, 2020)

krink said:


> a victory handed to the far right by "leaders" of blm
> 
> BLM organisers call off London event to avoid clashes with far right


You know better than the “leaders” what’s in their interests? Idk. Police will make a protective ring around the tommy boys and the press will do their part, i get the desire to punch them all but can also see the point of not showing up to dance to their tune leave them standing next to a statue for a few hours looking ducking stupid instead before they all get on the bus home.


----------



## LDC (Jun 12, 2020)

krink said:


> I bloody hope not. maybe the liberals staying away could actually be a good thing!



Liberals... not sure it's as simple as that tbh... also maybe people taking kids, younger folks, anyone worried about being hurt, people where an arrest might mean loss of job, etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

bimble said:


> You know better than the “leaders” what’s in their interests? Idk. Police will make a protective ring around the tommy boys and the press will do their part, i get the desire to punch them all but can also see the point of not showing up to dance to their tune leave them standing next to a statue for a few hours looking ducking stupid instead before they all get on the bus home.


Yeh right 

How would you suggest the cops encircle the fash when many of them will be in pockets here and there wandering around? And ceding the streets to the fash very, very stupid. It'll be long remembered, one of the great unforced errors of our time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

bimble said:


> You know better than the “leaders” what’s in their interests? Idk. Police will make a protective ring around the tommy boys and the press will do their part, i get the desire to punch them all but can also see the point of not showing up to dance to their tune leave them standing next to a statue for a few hours looking ducking stupid instead before they all get on the bus home.


Oh and what's in the 'leaders'' interests not necessarily in the interests of the people they are trying to lead


----------



## bimble (Jun 12, 2020)

Let’s see what happens. I think most likely 14 racists standing in a little metal cage surrounded by plod for a few hours.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

bimble said:


> Let’s see what happens. I think most likely 14 racists standing in a little metal cage surrounded by plod for a few hours.


14 words for 14 fash


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Indeed - I've never seen it and have no intention of ever doing so.
> Give me "The Waltons" any day - plenty of educational references in that ... and "To Kill a Mockingbird" - very glad that was a set book at school.


Believe it or not  latter was the subject of some debate as to whether it was racist


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Believe it or not  latter was the subject of some debate as to whether it was racist


The sequel or prequel was a very different book...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The sequel or prequel was a very different book...


Haven't read it , read Mockingbird at school and watched the film as a kid, hows the other book different? Is it by the same author?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2020)

What Akala says at the start of this video makes sense (they did this before it was called off)
He suggests not going as the fash/press want it to kick off and have pictures and footage of black people and antifa kicking off and causing damage etc
He goes on to say, yes defend your communities if they come there but don't react to a "draw out" i think
The whole thing is worth watching but they address this weekend at the start


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Haven't read it , read Mockingbird at school and watched the film as a kid, hows the other book different? Is it by the same author?


I read some thing about it in the last few weeks - the gist of it was that  the real person and book were not all that they seemed. I will try to find it now as it's important to get it right. It may even have been recently uncovered writing or something.


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2020)

In Watchman (the mockingbird prequel), dad is a racist lawyer, tho not as bad as some of the other racists by any means, and Scouts disillusionment with him is one of the major themes.  It’s far harsher in wider white society too (no nice neat ending).  Mockingbird also is about whitey saving the black folk, although pops tells Scout about the importance of ‘walking around in someone else’s skin), we never really get to see any black person in that way.  Calpurnia is the closest we get and she never gets to express an opinion.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> I read some thing about it in the last few weeks - the gist of it was that  the real person and book were not all that they seemed. I will try to find it now as it's important to get it right. It may even have been recently uncovered writing or something.


The second novel was by all accounts an early draft/version of the first - also lots of rumours that she was unable to properly consent to it's publication etc. She died not long after it came out.


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> I read some thing about it in the last few weeks - the gist of it was that  the real person and book were not all that they seemed. I will try to find it now as it's important to get it right. It may even have been recently uncovered writing or something.


Which ‘real person’??


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> The second novel was by all accounts an early draft/version of the first - also lots of rumours that she was unable to properly consent to it's publication etc. She died not long after it came out.


It is the early version.  The editor said it showed great promise, but that the interesting bit was the (very differently told) court scene/case and that she expand that bit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> The second novel was by all accounts an early draft/version of the first - also lots of rumours that she was unable to properly consent to it's publication etc. She died not long after it came out.


Yes, this seems to be the story, and that Atticus Finch was a straight up old southern racist in the draft/go set a watchman version - which may have led some to read into his behaviour in the TKAM as an example of that marvelous southern hospitality that needed to be preserved. Not read it myself, just going on this piece i read a few weeks ago.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2020)

belboid said:


> Which ‘real person’??


Her dad.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2020)

This was probably  the piece:

The Contested Legacy of Atticus Finch

_Like any legal precedent, though, Atticus has faced challenges and dissents, and lately his status as a hero has seemed perilously close to being overturned. Criticisms of his accommodationist racial politics, his classism, and his sexism went mainstream a few years ago, after the publication of an earlier novel by Lee, “Go Set a Watchman,” which gave us an older Atticus, and a less admirable one: a grownup Scout came home to Alabama from New York City to find that, in his dotage, her beloved father was opposing the work of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People and attending meetings of a white-supremacist group._


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Her dad.


Still not sure if you mean Atticus or HLs dad, who was (partly) the model for Atticus.   He sounds very like the Atticus in the first version.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2020)

belboid said:


> Still not sure if you mean Atticus or HLs dad, who was (partly) the model for Atticus.   He sounds very like the Atticus in the first version.


Both - from that article: “Yes, Atticus was my father,” Harper Lee bluntly acknowledged in a letter to her former Shakespeare professor not long after “To Kill a Mockingbird” was published.

...

In these articles, the real-life Atticus begins as a New Deal Democrat and ends as a Dixiecrat, honoring Confederate veterans and their cause, supporting the prosecution of the Scottsboro Boys—nine black teen-agers who were falsely accused of raping two white women—and defending the poll tax. He praised law-enforcement officers who protected black prisoners from lynchings but opposed a federal anti-lynching law, writing that it “violates the fundamental idea of states rights and is aimed as a form of punishment upon the southern people.”


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah, worked it out in the end!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2020)

Twats on the loose in Coventry 










						Police launch investigation as Coventry "lynch mob" target two black men and destroy Black Lives Matter placards | I Am Birmingham
					

A shocking and deeply distressing video showing a horde of Coventry City FC supporters chasing and abusing two black teenagers yesterday has caused outrage




					www.iambirmingham.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2020)

I feel like I'm in a time warp these days


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Twats on the loose in Coventry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to know what exactly happened but one of those chased  had a knife on other vids


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hard to know what exactly happened but one of those chased  had a knife on other vids


did you see the knife yourself? does that justify the mob?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hard to know what exactly happened but one of those chased  had a knife on other vids



was this before or after the mob start tearing down signs

also a mob chasing down 2 men and they saying they were the aggressors


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 12, 2020)

Tommeh is no longer coming to London to defend our war memorials, but this is definitely NOT because of threats he has received. It is because he wishes to foster good race relations and he feels that his presence may not achieve this, due to spin and dark forces at work against his honorable intentions.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 12, 2020)

Has he been at the nose bag?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Has he been at the nose bag?



This is the only sensible conclusion I think. He could be having a manic episode for other reasons I guess (really needing the toilet?)


----------



## Sue (Jun 12, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Tommeh is no longer coming to London to defend our war memorials, but this is definitely NOT because of threats he has received. It is because he wishes to foster good race relations and he feels that his presence may not achieve this, due to spin and dark forces at work against his honorable intentions.


Yes, when I think 'Tommy Robinson', fostering good race relations is what immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Twats on the loose in Coventry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you have a mob which appears hellbent on killing two people calling them twats doesn't really capture the severity of the incident.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Hard to know what exactly happened but one of those chased  had a knife on other vids


you got a link to these other vids?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> you got a link to these other vids?



Only one I’ve seen;


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 12, 2020)

On the other hand, what the hell is this nonsense:








						BLM organisers call off London event to avoid clashes with far right
					

Black Lives Matters activists say hate groups plan to target protests and ‘defend memorials’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 12, 2020)

Bristol making London look like total losers, lads.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> No-one has - but there's clearly a perception from some that war memorials are in danger of being damaged or vandalised by people involved in the protests, as that guys says. I don't think they are much - the only thing close I can think of is that lad swinging off a flag on the cenotaph about a decade ago


Well some BLM protestor climbed on the cenotaph and tried to set light to one of the flags. Don't know if he even knows how disrespectful that is.Thats stirred a lot more anger than the Churchill statue.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 12, 2020)

No video that I can find showing any of those chased, but certainly stills claiming to show one of the pursuers with a knife, putting it in a bin, where one was found later.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Only one I’ve seen;



no knife in that...  have you seen a video with a knife in it The39thStep ?


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> Well some BLM protestor climbed on the cenotaph and tried to set light to one of the flags. Don't know if he even knows how disrespectful that is.


He looks about 14 in the vid, I don't imagine he did know. All the protestors telling him to get down did though I guess. 

Anyway, I'd missed that so thanks - something organisers of these actions need to be more on top of in future IMO.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 12, 2020)

Good to see Blue Peter covering this & trying to explain the protests to younger children. Certainly wasn't like that in my day with John Noakes & Valerie Singleton.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2020)

True colours 









						'Disgust' after councillor tweets white supremacist hashtag
					

He has apologised and said he is not a racist



					www.leicestermercury.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jun 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> True colours
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> He said: "I apologise for any offence I may have caused.
> 
> "However my tweet was taken out of context.







> To be clear ALL LIVES MATTER ."


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

two sheds said:


>


so all lives matter but some lives matter more than others.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> no knife in that...  have you seen a video with a knife in it The39thStep ?


Yes or at least some form of implement . Lad was on the left near a building and had it in his hand . It was around the day Coventry won the league I think . Sure it was the same incident .


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> you got a link to these other vids?


No was just browsing


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Yes or at least some form of implement . Lad was on the left near a building and had it in his hand . It was around the day Coventry won the league I think . Sure it was the same incident .


this is from yesterday


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

ddraig said:


> did you see the knife yourself? does that justify the mob?


Before you rush into judgement in your normal cack handed way I wish to make it clear that like you I wasn’t there . Just reporting on videos that I’d briefly seen.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> this is from yesterday


Think they were given the league Wednesday afternoon .


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, both on the 10th


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2020)

Is something happening around Westminster? Helicopters flying overhead and bus stop on the bridge closed when I left St Thomas' around 5pm.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Think they were given the league Wednesday afternoon .


I'm looking now and I can't see any video with a knife - there's a few with people saying they have a knife, but that's all. Fairly sure there isn't one cause it would be literally everywhere by now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is something happening around Westminster? Helicopters flying overhead and bus stop on the bridge closed when I left St Thomas' around 5pm.


reports of a kippering


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'm looking now and I can't see any video with a knife - there's a few with people saying they have a knife, but that's all. Fairly sure there isn't one cause it would be literally everywhere by now.


Don’t know if it would everywhere tbh , this vid has taken a day to even end up here . Like I said I was browsing . There might be a local Police report or tweet if there were any arrests ? Or some formal statement by the Council or local cllr if they felt their was a cohesion issue ?


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Don’t know if it would everywhere tbh , this vid has taken a day to even end up here . Like I said I was browsing . There might be a local Police report or tweet if there were any arrests ? Or some formal statement by the Council or local cllr if they felt their was a cohesion issue ?


the main video has been viewed more than 2 million times, and there's a lot of chat about it on the internet - but the only vids or images showing anything that looks like a knife that are the ones Fridge posted up there, and it's the attackers holding them - could it be those?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Before you rush into judgement in your normal cack handed way I wish to make it clear that like you I wasn’t there . Just reporting on videos that I’d briefly seen.


I'm not rushing or being "cack handed" I was asking if you had personally seen a video with a knife as I haven't that's all.
Have you seen one?


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> He looks about 14 in the vid, I don't imagine he did know. All the protestors telling him to get down did though I guess.
> 
> Anyway, I'd missed that so thanks - something organisers of these actions need to be more on top of in future IMO.


  If you want to burn a flag buy your own.Though as you tube shows it's not as easy as you think.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 12, 2020)

ddraig said:


> I'm not rushing or being "cack handed" I was asking if you had personally seen a video with a knife as I haven't that's all.
> Have you seen one?





> does that justify the mob?


That's a bit cack-handed really. He didn't imply there was any justification for the mob so why ask him that? Just ask him if he's seen the video.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> Well some BLM protestor climbed on the cenotaph and tried to set light to one of the flags. Don't know if he even knows how disrespectful that is.Thats stirred a lot more anger than the Churchill statue.


wrongly identified








						The peaceful protester falsely accused of burning the union jack
					

Why did people accuse this Black Lives Matter protester of trying to desecrate a war memorial?



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 12, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> Well some BLM protestor climbed on the cenotaph and tried to set light to one of the flags. Don't know if he even knows how disrespectful that is.Thats stirred a lot more anger than the Churchill statue.


well round our way, local punks having lots of fun . burning some old cloth. whats wrong with that.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> the main video has been viewed more than 2 million times, and there's a lot of chat about it on the internet - but the only vids or images showing anything that looks like a knife that are the ones Fridge posted up there, and it's the attackers holding them - could it be those?


Possibly. The first time I saw a vid  I thought it was connected to them winning the league . Then someone posted up a video saying it was in Oldham but I was sure it was Coventry. There was loads of diff comments , then searched for the video again and it was Coventry not Oldham then there was a link to the knife allegations . Havent seen anything else about it till it popped up here i
Very often if there’s been an incident especially on social media that causes too many local rumours or issues with community cohesion there’s a statement .

edit. There’s an investigation according to that article so there won’t be anything until that’s completed .


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> That's a bit cack-handed really. He didn't imply there was any justification for the mob so why ask him that? Just ask him if he's seen the video.


I didn't think or say he did, it was a question


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 12, 2020)

ddraig said:


> I didn't think or say he did, it was a question


I think most people would see that as a loaded question. Not wanting to cause a row, just saying, that's all.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Possibly. The first time I saw a vid  I thought it was connected to them winning the league . Then someone posted up a video saying it was in Oldham but I was sure it was Coventry. There was loads of diff comments , then searched for the video again and it was Coventry not Oldham then there was a link to the knife allegations . Havent seen anything else about it till it popped up here i
> Very often if there’s been an incident especially on social media that causes too many local rumours or issues with community cohesion there’s a statement .


I'd say there's definitely some community cohesion issues there tbh.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

This is going to upset the DFLA 😂😂









						Premier League to make shirt tribute
					

Premier League players' names will be replaced on the back of their shirts with 'Black Lives Matter' for the first 12 matches of the restarted season.




					t.co


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 12, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> Well some BLM protestor climbed on the cenotaph and tried to set light to one of the flags. Don't know if he even knows how disrespectful that is.Thats stirred a lot more anger than the Churchill statue.


don't like me you creep..


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'd say there's definitely some community cohesion issues there tbh.


If they are investigating it then that’ll be the statement .


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> I think most people would see that as a loaded question. Not wanting to cause a row, just saying, that's all.


It was a reaction to what read like certainty in the post they made and not having seen such footage personally. 
If people are going to make such claims they should really be able to back them up no?
*"Hard to know what exactly happened but one of those chased had a knife on other vids "*


----------



## smokedout (Jun 12, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> Well some BLM protestor climbed on the cenotaph and tried to set light to one of the flags. Don't know if he even knows how disrespectful that is.Thats stirred a lot more anger than the Churchill statue.



To be fair not letting people fuck with the Cenotaph is something previous large scale protest movements have had to learn as well.  It happened at the students protests in 2010, and a decade earlier at the Mayday protests.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> Not wanting to cause a row, just saying, that's all.


Cack handed trolling.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 12, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Well my reaction ito the removal of Gone with the Wind is one of confusion tbh. I'd have been more impressed if HBO had put some money into a new series that tackled police racism in the States or a historical  anti racist campaign.



Apparently it’s now got record sales in BluRay, DVD and streaming now.

I’ve not seen this film before - what is the particular objection to it as clearly this HBO removal seems to have had the reverse effect?


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 12, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Cack handed trolling.


I've asked you before.....what is your problem chump? Are you the resident troll hunter/keyboard warrior who scares off all the newcomers?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 12, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


>


Thank you for noticing this. Can you ask the poster to stop it please? Ever since I joined the poster has been making snide remarks about my content. I have sent a private message which has gone unanswered. It is not called for.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Apparently it’s now got record sales in BluRay, DVD and streaming now.
> 
> I’ve not seen this film before - what is the particular objection to it as clearly this HBO removal seems to have had the reverse effect?


read the fucking thread


----------



## MrSki (Jun 12, 2020)

ddraig said:


> read the fucking thread


Have him on ignore but can't miss the chance to say Fuck of Marty1 you boring little cunt.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 12, 2020)

Interesting twitter thread with replies by the conservator working on the recovered Colsten statue, including a magazine found inside and a query from a member of the public as to whether a cheaper material than bronze might have been used to save money.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Apparently it’s now got record sales in BluRay, DVD and streaming now.
> 
> I’ve not seen this film before - what is the particular objection to it as clearly this HBO removal seems to have had the reverse effect?




What do you mean reverse effect?

and with whom?

it a famous movie for being the first in techno colour and was not completely forgotten by public consensus


are the trump fans you follow on youtube suddenly singing its praises? so you think that increase peoples awareness of the movie?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Apparently it’s now got record sales in BluRay, DVD and streaming now.
> 
> I’ve not seen this film before - what is the particular objection to it as clearly this HBO removal seems to have had the reverse effect?



It's being removed temporarily. Then it's coming back with a bit of common sense context. To explain why it's controversial.

I'm sure you can relate to that.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 12, 2020)

..


----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Interesting twitter thread with replies by the conservator working on the recovered Colsten statue, including a magazine found inside and a query from a member of the public as to whether a cheaper material than bronze might have been used to save money.



Is she really taking the paint off, polishing and sanitising it?  That's destroying history, that is.  While I think it should have remained in the river, with a plaque, I can understand putting it in a museum.  Pretending that what happened, didn't, and polishing off the paint, seaweed and years of crud is just wrong.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

newbie said:


> Is she really taking the paint off, polishing and sanitising it?  That's destroying history, that is.  While I think it should have remained in the river, with a plaque, I can understand putting it in a museum.  Pretending that what happened, didn't, and polishing off the paint, seaweed and years of crud is just wrong.


She says in the thread they're keeping the paint


----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2020)

I hate reading twitter threads, but she seems to be saying it needs immediate conservation with a toothbrush because it's smelly.  Maybe she just wanted 5 minutes of fame.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2020)

The lovely progressive understanding A&S plod are putting it around their trusted forums local mouthpieces/bigmouths/community leaders etc that the pulling of the statue was the work of...wait for it...._outside agitators._ And it gets worse, they were _ from london._


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 13, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Apparently it’s now got record sales in BluRay, DVD and streaming now.
> 
> I’ve not seen this film before - what is the particular objection to it as clearly this HBO removal seems to have had the reverse effect?


 Slavery wasnt that bad and the South were just a bit misguided. It's basically the lost cause in technicolor. Wonderful to look at complete rascist hogwash though.


----------



## phillm (Jun 13, 2020)

The defend the statues mob have arrived to defend the statues from nobody.


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

phillm said:


> The defend the statues mob have arrived to defend the statues from nobody.




very few masks on show, which is remarkable*

* alright maybe not


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


> very few masks on show, which is remarkable*
> 
> * alright maybe not


paul golding would have done better to wear a mask.


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> paul golding would have done better to wear a mask.



he'd look like a Lidl Bane then


----------



## phillm (Jun 13, 2020)

Sadiq Khan and BLM well and truly shot their fox. Kicking off already they want to break through to hug Boris.


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

bottles being thrown already by the people defending monuments


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


> he'd look like a Lidl Bane then


it would be an improvement


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


> bottles being thrown already by the people defending monuments


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh Tomeh Tomeh.... he’s not even there


----------



## LDC (Jun 13, 2020)

Truly politics for 2020, bonkers. _Rule Britannia! Defend Fawlty Towers and Churchill from imaginary enemy attack!_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Oh Tomeh Tomeh.... he’s not even there


he's more brave sir robin today


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble

there's rather more than 14 fascists turned up

and there's a load off to the left, towards westminster bridge


----------



## LDC (Jun 13, 2020)

Meanwhile, protecting their glorious leader from the Marxist hordes elsewhere....


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Truly politics for 2020, bonkers. _Rule Britannia! Defend Fawlty Towers and Churchill from imaginary enemy attack!_



Just needs a Top Gear makeover and everyone will be fine in a year or two


----------



## chilango (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm not an expert on scout uniform but I wonder whether they are from the "traditionalist" splinter group the Baden Powell Scouts.


----------



## phillm (Jun 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Meanwhile, protecting their glorious leader from the Marxist hordes elsewhere....
> 
> View attachment 217465



We all used to snigger when we were in the scouts at BP's advice in Scouting for Boys ...looks like these guys didn't take to to heart.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/attachments/_methode_times_prod_web_bin_4f48aeb8-abf0-11ea-adef-7962e28cd764-jpg.217465/


they grow up so fast dont they


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 13, 2020)

chilango said:


> I'm not an expert on scout uniform but I wonder whether they are from the "traditionalist" splinter group the Baden Powell Scouts.


The kit doesn't look right to me but it's been 20 years since I had anything to do with scouting. They seem to be missing the world scout badge though
Plenty of mainstream scouts have been wound up by this so it's a good chance it's one of them.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2020)

Please don’t put a downer on HRH birthday patriots


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jun 13, 2020)

phillm said:


> We all used to snigger when we were in the scouts at BP's advice in Scouting for Boys ...looks like these guys didn't take to to heart.
> 
> View attachment 217472
> View attachment 217474
> View attachment 217473


Fucking hell. Is that real?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> The kit doesn't look right to me but it's been 20 years since I had anything to do with scouting. They seem to be missing the world scout badge thoughView attachment 217476
> Plenty of mainstream scouts have been wound up by this so it's a good chance it's one of them.


the scout on the right seems to be wearing the baden powell thing where his woggle should be. the bp scouts badge is yellow with 'be prepared' on it. and neither of them seem to be sporting this purple bit


----------



## phillm (Jun 13, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Fucking hell. Is that real?


Yes in Scouting for Boys. I won my Chief's Scout's Award (for battering the commie Woodland Folk!)  so I would know ! The link has got it wrong that it was removed as I clearly remember it from the late 60's/70s when I was 'active' in the 'movement'.  









						Scouting For Boys: Baden-Powell vs The One-Eyed Trouser Snake
					

In 1908, Robert Baden-Powell published his classic boook of advice for young men called "Scouting For Boys", the handbook for his fledgli...




					scaryduck.blogspot.com


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2020)

Jeez


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the scout on the right seems to be wearing the baden powell thing where his woggle should be. the bp scouts badge is yellow with 'be prepared' on it. and neither of them seem to be sporting this purple bit


Yeah, didn't spot that.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 13, 2020)

phillm said:


> View attachment 217474


It's like he knows me.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 13, 2020)

There's a sign up the hill from me outside a church saying 'Parking for vicars'. I can never look at it without thinking 'Scouting for boys'.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 13, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Jeez




Predictable. Not the worst outcome if they go like this all day though tbh. They fight police, police fight them, no decent people hurt.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 13, 2020)

Dogshit people on both sides.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Predictable. Not the worst outcome if they go like this all day though tbh. They fight police, police fight them, no decent people hurt.


Yeh win win


----------



## phillm (Jun 13, 2020)

two sheds said:


> There's a sign up the hill from me outside a church saying 'Parking for vicars'. I can never look at it without thinking 'Scouting for boys'.


When I see the thread "Coronavirus in the UK" I can't help thinking "Anarchy in the UK".


----------



## MrSki (Jun 13, 2020)

Well its started & it is not even one o'clock. Engerland...


----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2020)

the youtube comments thread is whizzing through far too fast to read. Patriotic sentiments being posted into the void, plus, I think, a few people taking the piss- at least that's how I read _'gammon lives matter'_ but for all I know it's the sincerely held views of a fellow citizen.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2020)

Snowflakes seem camera shy...


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Snowflakes seem camera shy...




didnt the Ruptly person get hit earlier as well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


> didnt the Ruptly person get hit earlier as well?


looked like they got hands over the camera and pushed a few times


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2020)

need to pace themselves. a hungover tired patriot isnt much use to the cause.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

it does seem quite early to peak. Are the antifa shock troops even out of bed yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> it does seem quite early to peak. Are the antifa shock troops even out of bed yet?


a nice dig at the tommy fans and anti-fascists


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2020)

Curious how this will be reported , and also if Patel's 24hr straight to jail move will be implemented


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

They just look completely ridiculous singing happy birthday to the queen and chucking empty cans at police. Hope it carries on just like that. Appears like being such manly men and 0 women they’ve been unable to bring any water or snacks .


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> a nice dig at the tommy fans and anti-fascists


come on, we all like a lie-in on a Saturday.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

BBC update



> Many are centred around the Cenotaph war memorial in Whitehall, while others are gathered around the boarded-up statue of Winston Churchill in Parliament Square.
> 
> Various groups from around the country, including right-wing activists and groups formed of football supporters, said they had come to London to protect symbols of British history.
> 
> ...











						London protests: Demonstrators clash with police
					

Boris Johnson says "racist thuggery has no place on our streets" after officers are punched and kicked.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> They just look completely ridiculous singing happy birthday to the queen and chucking empty cans at police. Hope it carries on just like that. Appears like being such manly men and 0 women they’ve been unable to bring any water or snacks .



pray 4 the nearby Tesco


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> come on, we all like a lie-in on a Saturday.


it's the easy way you fall into the layabout trope which surprised me.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> They just look completely ridiculous singing happy birthday to the queen and chucking empty cans at police. Hope it carries on just like that. Appears like being such manly men and 0 women they’ve been unable to bring any water or snacks .


Dont forget Tommeh's one black pastor who was going to come


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2020)

thank fuck the lord moon is shut. frightful place when the right are on parade


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> thank fuck the lord moon is shut. frightful place when the right are on parade



its a terrible pub even at the best of times


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe the guy wearing the Wehrmacht helmet to the cenotaph is honouring the German war dead?.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 13, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe the guy wearing the Wehrmacht helmet to the cenotaph is honouring the German war dead?.




'Just ordinary people of all races', all the others being very short and at the back behind the white guys presumably.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 13, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe the guy wearing the Wehrmacht helmet to the cenotaph is honouring the German war dead?.



who is Andy Bennett?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

I want to know which one is the the Bristolian...


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

Surprisingly old and surprisingly bearded that little lot. Can’t make out their matching patches but vintage bike enthusiasts club or historical reenactment society perhsps.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> who is Andy Bennett?











						'Right-wing people came to argue' after Colston statue torn down
					

Superintendent Andy Bennett has given a blow-by-blow account of policing the Black Lives Matter protest in Bristol city centre




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2020)

(Simultaneous post with butchersapron - edited so it doesn't look like i copied...)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> who is Andy Bennett?


Proper job Bristol police chief.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2020)

_Outside agitator_s from newport and cardiff i see.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2020)

Last time the local far right called a protest at the cenotaph i sat and watched from the pub over the road - not  a single one turned up all day. I had quite a pleasant day though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

So shamefully that's a Bristol-centric banner.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2020)

Heard there's some statue defenders in Manchester today too by the town hall. Possibly the cenotaph in St Peters Square as because all the statues in Albert Square have been fenced off for weeks whiel the town hall's being refurbished.

e2a:...yea the Cenotaph, a load of blokes with cans apparently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> thank fuck the lord moon is shut. frightful place when the right are on parade


not much improved when they're not, tbh


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 13, 2020)

Fucking hell @ some of the footage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Fucking hell @ some of the footage.


it's like the last decade had never happened.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it's like the last decade had never happened.


It all unravels so easily. It’s unnerving.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> It all unravels so easily. It’s unnerving.


on the positive side you can hope there's a few asymptomatick people among the fash spreading the virus


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2020)

i wonder how winston would have dealt with these chaps ?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## IC3D (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> on the positive side you can hope there's a few asymptomatick people among the fash spreading the virus


I see lots of hypertension, diabetes and suppressed immune systems. Oh dear.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 13, 2020)

Those brave lads seem to want to confront the women police officers.


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

I think doing nazi salutes in front of the cenotaph is a great look for them. Or am I imagining things idk?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> I think doing nazi salutes in front of the cenotaph is a great look for them. Or am I imagining things idk?



one of the best thing i ever heard was when some coachloads of anti-fascists collided with chelsea headhunters at a service station some years ago, and one of the canny master-race thought his efforts were best served daubing a swastika on one of the anti-fascists' coaches. in his own blood. cue arrest, charge and conviction.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 13, 2020)

"In America we solved this problem by just letting those guys be cops" On twitter


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> i wonder how winston would have dealt with these chaps ?


sent them on an all-expenses paid holiday to turkey


----------



## maomao (Jun 13, 2020)

Lol. Nazis are shit. The media will somehow make this blm's fault though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> I think doing nazi salutes in front of the cenotaph is a great look for them. Or am I imagining things idk?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2020)

I wonder if they think along "if Lincoln were alive today he'd be a Democrat" lines, so "if Churchill were alive today he'd be a Nazi".

I mean, from the little I know he actually seemed to agree with quite a lot of their world view.


----------



## rekil (Jun 13, 2020)

Stand off with an-tee-fuh at trafalgar square atm. Coppers much more animated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I wonder if they think along "if Lincoln were alive today he'd be a Democrat" lines, so "if Churchill were alive today he'd be a Nazi".
> 
> I mean, from the little I know he actually seemed to agree with quite a lot of their world view.


didn't he say to mussolini that if he'd been born in italy he'd have been a fascist?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it's like the last decade had never happened.


More like it's like the last decade did happen... Keeps happening even.
Or maybe you were being sarcastic and I'm misunderstanding your point


not-bono-ever said:


> i wonder how winston would have dealt with these chaps ?


Recruited them for a foreign adventure


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

ska invita said:


> More like it's like the last decade did happen... Keeps happening even.
> Or maybe you were being sarcastic and misunderstanding your point


i was damning johnny vodka who seemed to have missed the edl and tommy robinson's later ventures entirely


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

rekil said:


> Stand off with an-tee-fuh at trafalgar square atm. Coppers much more animated.


there's a kettle in the making


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> Lol. Nazis are shit. The media will somehow make this blm's fault though.



The Grauniad about half an hour ago had this as a headline...







Which seemingly after a few complaints, they changed it to the still somewhat wishy-washy...


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> didn't he say to mussolini that if he'd been born in italy he'd have been a fascist?


 He also said if hitler invaded hell he would find nice things to say about Satan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> He also said if hitler invaded hell he would find nice things to say about Satan.


yeh. you see how that's not really undermining my quote?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

stethoscope said:


> The Grauniad about half an hour ago had this as a headline...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fascists throw stuff at police and make nazi salutes by the cenotaph might have captured the scene somewhat better


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

Why the hell couldn't they just leave the fash to get bored and go home ?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2020)

_Cleaning our streets

_


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2020)

meanwhile, the home secretary has been to visit the brave police horses









						Priti Patel meets horses involved in last week's protests at Lewisham stables
					

Priti Patel visited police horses involved in last weekend's Black Lives Matter protests which ended with a mounted officer crashing into a lampost…




					www.newsshopper.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> meanwhile, the home secretary has been to visit the brave police horses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they only had one minister to kick


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2020)

One thing I will say for the Tommeh's demo; it has kept the police helicopters busy and, for once, they've not spent Saturday circling the Roundshaw and the Helier.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 13, 2020)

So let me get this right , The BML protests were called off in London, yet the far right flag wankers still turned up , now rucking with the police and exposing themselves as the violent twats that they are rather than protecting the statues they hold so dear.

Genius.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> So let me get this right , The BML protests were called off in London, yet the far right flag wankers still turned up , now rucking with the police and exposing themselves as the violent twats that they are rather than protecting the statues they hold so dear.
> 
> Genius.


the master criminal always makes one fatal error and theirs is trying to defend the statues from the police


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2020)

I will be completely unsurprised if the OB do nothing at all.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the master criminal always makes one fatal error and theirs is trying to defend the statues from the police


They dont seem bright enough to be master criminals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I will be completely unsurprised if the OB do nothing at all.



if that was someone out of solfed or whatnot they'd have been taken up to charing cross by now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> They dont seem bright enough to be master criminals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

a load of fit out


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

and evidence gatherers


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

Classy lot in Bristol stop for drinks and a photo-op.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2020)

editor said:


>



Overdubbed audio supposedly

Though they do chant that


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Overdubbed audio supposedly


They were probably thinking it anyway


----------



## phillm (Jun 13, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I will be completely unsurprised if the OB do nothing at all.




He should be arrested for crimes against _fash_-ion.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2020)

He should be arrested full stop. Anyone on Twiteer point this out to the OB please @metpoliceuk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

teqniq said:


> He should be arrested full stop. Anyone on Twiteer point this out to the OB please @metpoliceuk


is his bail police bail or court bail? if the former no offence has, i believe, occurred - although i am sure one of urban's legal people will tell me if i err in that. if the latter, then i am confident the breach should lead to his arrest and production before a court.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 13, 2020)

teqniq said:


> He should be arrested full stop. Anyone on Twiteer point this out to the OB please @metpoliceuk


 Probably wait til later. Sending a snatch squad in is needlessly provocative. Though doing a Hitler salute by the cenotaph is just as disrespectful as burning the flag . Shoot a few of them  Churchill would have approved.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2020)

If he's banned from protests isn't that enough?


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 13, 2020)

Have they all peaked on their breakfast Fosters and gone home? Looks pretty quiet on the live broadcast.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> Probably wait til later. Sending a snatch squad in is needlessly provocative. Though doing a Hitler salute by the cenotaph is just as disrespectful as burning the flag . Shoot a few of them  Churchill would have approved.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 13, 2020)

teqniq said:


> If he's banned from protests isn't that enough?



You'd think so wouldn't you?


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 13, 2020)

Fash throwing a firework at the filth from the torygraph.


----------



## maomao (Jun 13, 2020)

Can't find any evidence online of much happening at the blm end at all, just nazis being arseholes. Hopefully the filth wade in at 17:00 and skulls are cracked on both sides.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> Hopefully the filth wade in at 17:00 and skulls are cracked on both sides.


win win


----------



## T & P (Jun 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> Can't find any evidence online of much happening at the blm end at all, just nazis being arseholes. Hopefully the filth wade in at 17:00 and skulls are cracked on both sides.


I was thinking earlier that it’s funny how in just about every demo or protest where there’s both a fash and anti fash presence, the police never ever seem to get physical with the fash...


----------



## Anju (Jun 13, 2020)

So the monument men arrived a bit pissed and coked up, got all excited and threw their water bottles, remembered pubs were closed and wind blew away the remaining coke supplies so they're gradually wondering off.

Maybe this guy didn't get to the train station on time.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> I was thinking earlier that it’s funny how in just about every demo or protest where there’s both a fash and anti fash presence, the police never ever seem to get physical with the fash...



Same reason you never see a man kicking his own arse.


----------



## LDC (Jun 13, 2020)

teqniq said:


>




Now the anti-vaxxers/5G lot, it really is the end of days. Mental.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Now the anti-vaxxers/5G lot, it really is the end of days. Mental.



We just need XR to turn up and block a few bridges. Crazy times.


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

name this tune please ? (the one they're singing We want our country back to)


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2020)

Taking the piss. Now that's something I can get well on board with.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i was damning johnny vodka who seemed to have missed the edl and tommy robinson's later ventures entirely



Nope. Will always be shocked by that level of malice and rage, no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Taking the piss. Now that's something I can get well on board with.


I've never watched it, but do they go in for that sort of Holmesian fisticuffs in "Peaky Blinders" ?


----------



## keybored (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> name this tune please ? (the one they're singing We want our country back to)



They have shamelessly stolen the tune from the original song, "Inbreds & Roundabouts" (traditionally sung at Swindon Town supporters).

Actually it's La Donna È Mobile.


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

keybored said:


> La Donna È Mobile.


yes! Proper British tune.


----------



## keybored (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> yes! Proper British tune.


I believe they tried it with Agadoo but it just didn't scan properly.

ETA

_Weeeeee waaaant
our cun tree back we want our country back
We want our cun tree back we want our country back
To the right, to the right, jump up and down and start a fight 
Throw a glass, act the arse, stagger drunk into the night..._


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2020)

such respect


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2020)

He's pissing on a memorial to someone killed trying to stop a  jihadi terrorist? Is that def real?


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 13, 2020)

Going off in Hyde Park now. A bit confusing, not sure who is doing what.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2020)

e2a to Butcher's 
Just took it off twitter whilst following the protest tweets, doesn't look like a journo account so who knows


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

Man urinates next to memorial of PC Palmer as far-right protests escalate
					

Keith Palmer was tragically killed as he protected Parliament from a terrorist attack on 22 March, 2017.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 13, 2020)

Anju said:


> So the monument men arrived a bit pissed and coked up, got all excited and threw their water bottles, remembered pubs were closed and wind blew away the remaining coke supplies so they're gradually wondering off.
> 
> Maybe this guy didn't get to the train station on time.



City fan. Someone will through a bottle of Kopperberg and he'll shit himself and fuck off.

#bitniche


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> who is Andy Bennett?


Bristol's cuddliest cop


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 13, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> He's pissing on a memorial to someone killed trying to stop a  jihadi terrorist? Is that def real?



Some were accusing the police of being ‘left wing scum’ earlier so they are hardly calibrated to reality or even consistently to their own world view.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> He's pissing on a memorial to someone killed trying to stop a  jihadi terrorist? Is that def real?


metro reporting it 








						Man urinates next to memorial of PC Palmer as far-right protests escalate
					

Keith Palmer was tragically killed as he protected Parliament from a terrorist attack on 22 March, 2017.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2020)

editor said:


> BBC update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They seem to have missed out the word extremists several times. And the word far.


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> Some were accusing the police of being ‘left wing scum’ earlier so they are hardly calibrated to reality or even consistently to their own world view.



"antifa" as well, somewhat confusingly


----------



## LDC (Jun 13, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> Some were accusing the police of being ‘left wing scum’ earlier so they are hardly calibrated to reality or even consistently to their own world view.



Yeah, there's a clip of one of them shouting "You're antifa" at a cop. Bizarre times.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> They seem to have missed out the word extremists several times.


Telegraph are calling them Black Lives Matter protesters, so it's a step up from that at least!


----------



## Anju (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> name this tune please ? (the one they're singing We want our country back to)




No idea myself but really like this tweet in reply to the video, which also doesn't actually answer your question.


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, there's a clip of one of them shouting "You're antifa" at a cop. Bizarre times.



Thinking about it though, if she has a niece then its possible she might be referred to as Aunty Fascist.

Ill get my own coat


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> one of the best thing i ever heard was when some coachloads of anti-fascists collided with chelsea headhunters at a service station some years ago, and one of the canny master-race thought his efforts were best served daubing a swastika on one of the anti-fascists' coaches. in his own blood. cue arrest, charge and conviction.


Pics:









						Kent, UK. 30th January, 2016. A swastika daubed in blood by a far-right protester on a coach carrying London anti-fascist counter-protesters at Maidstone services station Credit:  Guy Corbishley/Alamy Live News Stock Photo - Alamy
					

Download this stock image: Kent, UK. 30th January, 2016. A swastika daubed in blood by a far-right protester on a coach carrying London anti-fascist counter-protesters at Maidstone services station Credit:  Guy Corbishley/Alamy Live News - FDD3PD from Alamy's library of millions of high...




					www.alamy.com


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Man urinates next to memorial of PC Palmer as far-right protests escalate
> 
> 
> Keith Palmer was tragically killed as he protected Parliament from a terrorist attack on 22 March, 2017.
> ...


No doubt they will say ‘it’s just lads having a laugh’


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

I thought we had sorted this in 77.
Obviously a never ending task.


----------



## Anju (Jun 13, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> No doubt they will say ‘it’s just lads having a laugh’



He was just washing off some fresh graffiti. One day he will be memorialised as the pissing patriot.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

Anju said:


> He was just washing off some fresh graffiti. One day he will be memorialised as the pissing patriot.


Or that fucking skidmark.


----------



## A380 (Jun 13, 2020)

Far-Right Activist In Critical Condition After Twatting Own Reflection In Shop Window
					

Read More ...




					southendnewsnetwork.net


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> I think doing nazi salutes in front of the cenotaph is a great look for them. Or am I imagining things idk?



I just watched this video full screen, and they aren't doing nazi salutes. They're pumping their fists and pointing in that way people do when they're singing along full throttle to something.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> I just watched this video full screen, and they aren't doing nazi salutes. They're pumping their fists and pointing in that way people do when they're singing along full throttle to something.


I thought that, it’s just general, bog standard football chanting. It is easy to assume that right arms are being thrown in salute when there are not.


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I thought that, it’s just general, bog standard football chanting. It is easy to assume that right arms are being thrown in salute when there are not.


Yep. I wasn’t sure and do have a tendency to see proper nazis when there might just be your bog standard racist twat on a day out.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 13, 2020)

Is this the normal attendance for these idiots? I mean, I've seen the BLM protests attract big crowds and worldwide media coverage. A sunny Saturday with no football to go to, no pubs open and this is their turn out?

It's laughable. I saw more aggro around the North London Derby in my mid-teens. As a bystander, I should add, I'm not claiming any hooligan status, nor would I want to.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> Yep. I wasn’t sure and do have a tendency to see proper nazis when there might just be your bog standard racist twat on a day out.


lots of people posting screenshots all over twitter from that vid claiming they're nazi salutes, I think its an easy mistake to make (and an easy 'mistake' to make too).


----------



## MrSki (Jun 13, 2020)

Meanwhile in Liverpool there is a BLM protest that seems pretty peaceful.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> I just watched this video full screen, and they aren't doing nazi salutes. They're pumping their fists and pointing in that way people do when they're singing along full throttle to something.



You sure? Some of it looked like Nazi salutes to me. 

What were they singing along to?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


>




Bizarrely one saying 'leave them alone' and apologising. Has he not been out with his mates before ?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

scifisam said:


> What were they singing along to?


I’d like to think it was ‘I’m a daft Barnsley bastard’!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2020)

Why is it being called ‘BLM counter-protesters’ in the press rather than a pro-racism rally, which is what it actually is?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

Did one of those thugs actually spit on the picnickers ?


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

scifisam said:


> You sure? Some of it looked like Nazi salutes to me.
> 
> What were they singing along to?


I am sure. I've no idea what they were singing, some football chant. 

It'd be really neat and easy if they were saluting hitler at the cenotaph, but they just aren't sorry.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 13, 2020)

We might not excel at much else, but we do seem to do ignorant racist cunts better than most countries.


----------



## Anju (Jun 13, 2020)

Police must have fucked up a lot of statues to get this lot so worked up.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 13, 2020)

I was watching this live on Sky from the persepctive of that steadycam, and was a bit worried about the young masked-up black reporter encountering the fash given the treatment the latter meted out to middle-aged white reporters earlier. Good to see they had minders and were on top of things:


----------



## rekil (Jun 13, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Why is it being called ‘BLM counter-protesters’ in the press rather than a pro-racism rally, which is what it actually is?


Blame the PC brigade. You can't call anything what it is these days. 🤬😡


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Why is it being called ‘BLM counter-protesters’ in the press rather than a pro-racism rally, which is what it actually is?


If the BBC called them racists they might have to stop inviting them on Question Time. It's a dilemma


----------



## kenny g (Jun 13, 2020)

phillm said:


> The defend the statues mob have arrived to defend the statues from nobody.




about an hour back from now (i.e. 17:15 hours on the video) there is a remarkable seen of three  blokes being held back by three police horses as they waffle absolute shite whilst apparently coked out of their total minds. Main argument appears to be that they can't be EDL as they are Irish.


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

Hope as many as possible came in their own minibuses would be fucking terrified on a train with that.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 13, 2020)

Few clips of stray Fash getting jumped. What a terrible, terrible shame.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> Hope as many as possible came in their own minibuses would be fucking terrified on a train with that.



there has been some sort of incident requiring police attention at waterloo station in the last hour or so - not clear if it's connected with today's stuff


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2020)

Kicked off in Newcastle:









						Every update as police and protesters clash in Newcastle
					

Protesters gathered at Grey's Monument again in support of the movement and to show their disgust at the killing of George Floyd




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 13, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there has been some sort of incident requiring police attention at waterloo station in the last hour or so - not clear if it's connected with today's stuff


There was something on twitter about it - rumour is rival football firms, unhappy at not being able to batter BLM, turned on eachother!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> There was something on twitter about it - rumour is rival football firms, unhappy at not being able to batter BLM, turned on eachother!


grand


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

I think it’s brilliant that all they had to vent their fury on in front of the cameras was the police. They look like exactly what they are and there’s no ‘2 sides’ reporting possible.

eta oh. Course that’s not true, dm managed it anyway.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 13, 2020)

Wonder what Tommeh is saying about it all?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 13, 2020)

Does London still have those water cannons?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 13, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Wonder what Tommeh is saying about it all?


Fuck all, it's not about him.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 13, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Does London still have those water cannons?



They're being melted down to build...statues


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 13, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> There was something on twitter about it - rumour is rival football firms, unhappy at not being able to batter BLM, turned on eachother!


Entirely believable. They came for a fight, they're off their tits, they're used to fighting either the cops or each other....


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> There was something on twitter about it - rumour is rival football firms, unhappy at not being able to batter BLM, turned on each other!


A scorpion will always be a scorpion, they can’t help it.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

Has this classic photo appeared here yet?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> Has this classic photo appeared here yet?
> 
> View attachment 217551


Are The Guardian Angels back?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Are The Guardian Angels back?


i was just thinking how cheap parachute regiment berets must be these days


and the cap badges are cheap as chips too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> Has this classic photo appeared here yet?
> 
> View attachment 217551


I think I used to have an astronaut troll with that same silver top.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh my god, I've only just noticed it's a fucking _cushion  _


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

Someone did indeed take a Winston Churchill cushion and a roll of gaffer tape to the demo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> Someone did indeed take a Winston Churchill cushion and a roll of gaffer tape to the demo.


i thought everyone took wsc cushions and gaffer tape to demos.

the number of times i've seen anti-fascists waving those cushions in the faces of the master race while singing 'who do you think you're kidding mr hitler', wish i had a pound for each time


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

(30 quid from We Love Cushions, if you wanted to pick one up)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> (30 quid from We Love Cushions, if you wanted to pick one up)


at that price it's no surprise that some canny chap has taped his there so he won't lose it.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> I think it’s brilliant that all they had to vent their fury on in front of the cameras was the police. They look like exactly what they are and there’s no ‘2 sides’ reporting possible.
> 
> eta oh. Course that’s not true, dm managed it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 217550


"Black Lives Matter Activists fought pitched battles with a group who had legitimate concerns about the safety of racist statues..."


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2020)

The image on that cushion also appears to be the one the Germans used to call Churchie a gangster and war criminal









						Winston Churchill with a Tommy Gun during an inspection near Hartlepool, 1940 - Rare Historical Photos
					

The short-barreled version of the Thompson was Sir Winston's personal favorite weapon of all time. He looks like a gangster from an old Hollywood movie.




					rarehistoricalphotos.com


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 13, 2020)

Absolutely massive demo in Brighton today. Biggest demo I've ever seen here. The energy was fucking electric. A handful of bone heads, some claiming not to be racist ex-forces, football piss heads, one 'Sieg Heil' - all 'protecting' the war memorial on the Old Steine, protecting it from what I've no idea. A few scuffles as the demo passed, but plod in great numbers
it .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> Someone did indeed take a Winston Churchill cushion and a roll of gaffer tape to the demo.


See, that's why we're going to lose. Just don't have that kind of forward planning.

Might as well pack it in, folks, they've got us


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

Is it gaffer and not gaffa have i been saying it wrong this whole time like rawl plugs?


----------



## keybored (Jun 13, 2020)

Anju said:


> No idea myself but really like this tweet in reply to the video, which also doesn't actually answer your question.
> 
> View attachment 217533


This is rather ironic.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> Is it gaffer and not gaffa have i been saying it wrong this whole time like rawl plugs?


It looks like duck tape to me and those lads are actually special ops *SAS*cs.  

Scatter And Stick cushions service


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> It looks like duck tape to me and those lads are actually special ops *SAS*cs.
> 
> Scatter And Stick cushions service



hope their motto is _who darns wins_ in that case


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

the evening standard has really gone downhill under osborne's editorship









						More than 100 people arrested and six officers injured at protests
					

More than 100 people have been arrested during Saturday’s far-right protest in London, Scotland Yard has said.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


> hope their motto is _who darns wins_ in that case


Or _Inductus Pulvinas._


----------



## Party04 (Jun 13, 2020)

"This for Georgie Floyd,
But everyone's annoyed,
I just don't think they understand,
When EDL turn out, 
Everyone's a lout, 
So please stop all this madness now"

(to the tune of West Ham's song about Dimitri Payet).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 13, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Few clips of stray Fash getting jumped. What a terrible, terrible shame.



Just watched one shared out on FB - a level of violence that would be hard to justify under any circumstances (continuing to beat the shit out of someone once they're on the ground) and the sort of thing that plays into the hands of the right.


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

not the uk, but well done to the residents of this building (which is apparently on the Place de la Republique in Paris):


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2020)

I read (without a source tbf) there were a whopping 5 arrests in London today. Is that accurate?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the evening standard has really gone downhill under osborne's editorship
> View attachment 217570
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, just seen this post.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the evening standard has really gone downhill under osborne's editorship
> View attachment 217570
> 
> 
> ...


May be even worse under the new editorship of David Cameron’s sister in law?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2020)

Good to see the patriots started off the day as Winnie used to - with 2 pints of champagne


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2020)

Might stay off social media for a bit :rollseyes:


----------



## Party04 (Jun 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 217577
> 
> Might stay off social media for a bit :rollseyes:


What a complete wanker. I hope he serves time for the outrageous disrespect to the murdered policeman by a terrorist.


----------



## bimble (Jun 13, 2020)

Some good photos here (the bottom one, don’t know why it keeps copying two at once)


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2020)

Police in Leicester Square just now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


> not the uk, but well done to the residents of this building (which is apparently on the Place de la Republique in Paris):


Identitaire fucknuts - here's a snap from their ‘martyr video’ shared by a politician from Marine Le Pen's Rassemblement Nationale (formerly FN), also claiming they faced anti-semitic jeers:



Saw some videos of various others taking to the rook and chasing them off, and completely removing the banner, but can't find them just now.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 13, 2020)

Manchester fash got a hiding from Wrexham supporters . Brilliant tactics


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 13, 2020)

Pub Quiz team says the departure of their self acclaimed history expert was a mutual parting of the ways


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Manchester fash got a hiding from Wrexham supporters . Brilliant tactics




if Wrexham had a team to match its fans they'd still be keeping up with Cardiff and Swansea


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 13, 2020)

still the term counter protesters


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven't been able to play any of the Twitter videos in this thread. Just me?


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes work fine here. Maybe your browser settings? If you have cookies off and tracker blockers sometimes vids won’t work. I can’t see embedded facebook posts on here for that reason


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 13, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> I haven't been able to play any of the Twitter videos in this thread. Just me?



I get this as well but if I click on the twitter image (not the play button) it takes me to Twitter where I can then watch it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 13, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> still the term counter protesters


 
Media impartiality captioning. Hardly going to be captioned with ‘fash cunt’ is it?


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 13, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> I get this as well but if I click on the twitter image (not the play button) it takes me to Twitter where I can then watch it.


Thanks. Worked.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2020)

Some vids work for me, others don't. I just click on them and watch them on Twitter if it's not working here.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


> if Wrexham had a team to match its fans they'd still be keeping up with Cardiff and Swansea


----------



## keybored (Jun 13, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Pub Quiz team says the departure of their self acclaimed history expert was a mutual parting of the ways



Seems like he's had a few Lucozades too many.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2020)

keybored said:


> Seems like he's had a few Lucozades too many.


Yuuuup, been there 

Pretty sure I saw new colours


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> still the term counter protesters



the lads are counter insurgents


----------



## keybored (Jun 13, 2020)

Wrecked 'em.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 13, 2020)

"Our lads, because they were all pissed up and coked up, they couldn't even stand and fight"


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I read (without a source tbf) there were a whopping 5 arrests in London today. Is that accurate?


Could be more after CCTV


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 13, 2020)

Wrexham is now trending on Twitter


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 13, 2020)

might have to start supporting a football team


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2020)

Next time one of these cunts is gobbing off about ’all lives matter’ should say “what, all lives? Like Ian Huntley? Jimmy Savile? those lads who killed Lee Rigby? Every one of them?”


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2020)

Interesting. I'd never heard of this guy before. Read link for more info:


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

Although I have political disagreements with them I follow  the Malcolm X Movement  on Twitter (and they follow me) . What they did was extremely brave , about 100-200 of them marched from Hyde Park to go to their designated meeting point at Trafalgar Square. The square is occupied by the DFLA and the far right, They stood their ground for over two hours facing sporadic attacks by the fash and giving them somewhat more than the fash expected. Its them in the photo that deliver the injured party to the Police. they get joined by others , mainly young people from estates who finally evade the Police cordon . The fash end up retreating through injuries and after 5 o clock limit they march out of the Police cordon to Waterloo Station and then are engaged by and engage  with more fash along with a small group of anti fash.Riot police step in an arrests follow. 
As I say I've got political differences with them but I cant help but admire their bravery and organisation.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Interesting. I'd never heard of this guy before. Read link for more info:



No reserved seats /positions in those days , he got elected on his merits


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm off to bed but here's a proof of the old adage that the first rule of boxing is to defend


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 14, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Next time one of these cunts is gobbing off about ’all lives matter’ should say “what, all lives? Like Ian Huntley? Jimmy Savile? those lads who killed Lee Rigby? Every one of them?”



Or ask them where they have been while 1000's die due to the cuts.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> Is it gaffer and not gaffa have i been saying it wrong this whole time like rawl plugs?


yes, like the gaffer you see in film credits just above best boy, they are the chief lighting technician and would likely utilise the tape on a regular basis


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 14, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> well round our way, local punks having lots of fun . burning some old cloth. whats wrong with that.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 14, 2020)

Anju said:


> So the monument men arrived a bit pissed and coked up, got all excited and threw their water bottles, remembered pubs were closed and wind blew away the remaining coke supplies so they're gradually wondering off.
> 
> Maybe this guy didn't get to the train station on time.



From the comments  

“I've never been threatened by a sentient Dairylea triangle before.”


----------



## tony.c (Jun 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I read (without a source tbf) there were a whopping 5 arrests in London today. Is that accurate?





The39thStep said:


> Could be more after CCTV


News this morning is saying there were over 100 arrests. I expect there will be some early morning visits after cctv is examined.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I'm off to bed but here's a proof of the old adage that the first rule of boxing is to defend




And the second rule stick to your own weight category.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

tony.c said:


> News this morning is saying there were over 100 arrests. I expect there will be some early morning visits after cctv is examined.


Good good


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

They spent all that money to print a special flag but forgot to do a quick spellcheck. I hope this pic is real because it is so good.


----------



## maomao (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> They spent all that money to print a special flag but forgot to do a quick spellcheck. I hope this pic is real because it is so good.
> 
> View attachment 217613


And the fella in the bra's pissed himself.

What a hopeless shower of shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2020)

Colston Weir hidden away near snuff mills this morning:



(Geri's pic)


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 14, 2020)

While it's clear BLM is a massive issue, and one that needs sorting out quickly, I dislike the violent people that are joining the protests.
That group are giving the press bad news to print


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2020)

Why don't you fuck off again?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 14, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> And the second rule stick to your own weight category.



third rule (for the victor) is to wear a mask if you don’t want an early morning door knock.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

Don Troooomp said:


> While it's clear BLM is a massive issue, and one that needs sorting out quickly, I dislike the violent people that are joining the protests.
> That group are giving the press bad news to print


You’re supposed to at least make a new username after a dramatic departure you know.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> third rule (for the victor) is to wear a mask if you don’t want an early morning door knock.



Yeh I thought that  although the bloke was coming at him aggressively right at the beginning of the clip - sort of preemptive self defence.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I'm off to bed but here's a proof of the old adage that the first rule of boxing is to defend




off the Twitter:



😁


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

Load of noise that won’t come to anything but does say something about their priorities and how they want to be seen.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 14, 2020)

Has anyone actually desecrated a war memorial? Some pillock trying to set light to a flag on the cenotaph last week and that bloke swinging round it on a bit of rope a few years back. Nothing really is it? Almost as through there’s a deliberate attempt to conflate this mythical risk to war memorials with the wider protests and a few justified statue removals.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2020)

That bloke who pissed on one? Not sure whether it was a actually war memorial and the image caption says pissing 'next' to it but I reckon that counts.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> Load of noise that won’t come to anything but does say something about their priorities and how they want to be seen.
> View attachment 217616


The knee-jerk resort to culture war guff has more than a whiff of tory panic.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yeh I thought that  although the bloke was coming at him aggressively right at the beginning of the clip - sort of preemptive self defence.


If you square up to someone, especially someone that much bigger than you, you have to accept the consequences. To do that you need to be confident in your ability or very drunk.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I'm off to bed but here's a proof of the old adage that the first rule of boxing is to defend




I think my favourite bit of that is right at the start when the fascist starts squaring up and does a little dance and then realizes who he's up against and you can see the 'oh shit '


----------



## maomao (Jun 14, 2020)

Don Troooomp said:


> While it's clear BLM is a massive issue, and one that needs sorting out quickly, I dislike the violent people that are joining the protests.
> That group are giving the press bad news to print


Fuck off derf you numbskull. We've got a new right wing Trump obsessed troll now. You're not needed or wanted.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Group of white men 'try to save Edward Colston statue from Bristol harbour'
> 
> 
> Pictures emerged on social media of a group of men appearing to be trying to fish the statue out.
> ...


The pete-trego wannabe with the scaffolding pole has had a busy year. January he was all over the internet for getting a mate to down not one, but two 70cl bottles of vodka (at work), june he's in national papers for inept-right-wing-salvage-historical inquiry, and yesterday he's coked up on top of the colston plinth all over local media.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I'm off to bed but here's a proof of the old adage that the first rule of boxing is to defend




Dutch courage meets reality/feather weight meets heavyweight.


----------



## maomao (Jun 14, 2020)

Wanker meets fist.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 14, 2020)

This article seems to sum up events quite neatly.









						London protests: More than 100 arrests after violent clashes with police
					

A man who appeared to urinate next to the memorial of PC Keith Palmer is also being investigated.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Bunch of beer’d up football hooligan and far right thugs using the pretext of defending British heritage for their thuggish jollies.

Absolute morons.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Although I have political disagreements with them I follow  the Malcolm X Movement  on Twitter (and they follow me) . What they did was extremely brave , about 100-200 of them marched from Hyde Park to go to their designated meeting point at Trafalgar Square. The square is occupied by the DFLA and the far right, They stood their ground for over two hours facing sporadic attacks by the fash and giving them somewhat more than the fash expected. Its them in the photo that deliver the injured party to the Police. they get joined by others , mainly young people from estates who finally evade the Police cordon . The fash end up retreating through injuries and after 5 o clock limit they march out of the Police cordon to Waterloo Station and then are engaged by and engage  with more fash along with a small group of anti fash.Riot police step in an arrests follow.
> As I say I've got political differences with them but I cant help but admire their bravery and organisation.



An interesting analysis of the day Steps. From what I’ve seen:


The absence of any counter demonstration worthy of the name gave the DLFA and friends the run of London. Fair play to the group you follow but where was everyone else?
Having been allowed a free run the DLFA didn’t know what to do with it, and ended up in a ruck with the police in the absence of anything else to do (and no doubt because of their analysis that the police have sided with the opposition).
Overall they’ll have learnt that they can assemble without significant opposition, but also that their systematic failure of organisation - manifested here by the failure to effectively steward their way in and out of areas - leaves them vulnerable to a few being picked off
I did laugh at reports at the reports from ‘Waterloo’. The proverbial ‘bogey ground’ for them....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

Someone told me the pisser has turned himself in to Essex police


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Someone told me the pisser has turned himself in to Essex police


Obviously a man of principle!


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Someone told me the pisser has turned himself in to Essex police


Just saw the same thing on twitter, alleged pisser allegedly arrested in Essex.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Obviously a man of principle!


There it is


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> Just saw the same thing on twitter, alleged pisser allegedly arrested in Essex.


the police memorial piddler


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the police memorial piddler


Pissed on of Dock Green.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 14, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> If you square up to someone, especially someone that much bigger than you, you have to accept the consequences. To do that you need to be confident in your ability or very drunk.


I agree with you somewhat but if there is that big a weight difference then if the guy receiving the punch died as a result of that fall it would require quite a bit of explaining why the the puncher hadn't opted for a palm strike over a knock out punch. I remember a case a few years back in my home town where someone was killed by a similar fall from one punch during a pub altercation. I reckon the puncher got around 4 years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> An interesting analysis of the day Steps. From what I’ve seen:
> 
> 
> The absence of any counter demonstration worthy of the name gave the DLFA and friends the run of London. Fair play to the group you follow but where was everyone else?
> ...


I wonder what the absence of pubs did to their usual plans


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I think my favourite bit of that is right at the start when the fascist starts squaring up and does a little dance and then realizes who he's up against and you can see the 'oh shit '


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

The DFLA last night not only blamed blamed infiltrators but one cut and paste from their admin named the EDL  and TR supporters specifically. Now whilst this in many ways  is typical back peddling and an attempt at deflection to make out that they are somehow victims themselves there was some evidence on other sites and tweets of some  unhappiness with the appearance of more hard core fash.  I'm never sure how many of these vets are actual vets but one vet posted that his lot were leaving having peacefully stood by a statue to leave the Police to arrest the hooligans that had wrecked the day. Golding and Britain First got into an argument with some protestors who told them to leave  as they weren't welcome.Others singing Oh Tommy Tommy were also argued with. Now this is London where traditionally the DFLA have held some sway and claimed a hegemonic  monopoly of small groups of football gangs, aside from Birmingham they don't have much. 

The Newcastle protests which led to horses being brought in is pretty much NE Infidels a hard core of long-standing far right and some vets who for what ever reason see a threat to memorials. . Even there they didn't have it all their own way. Bolton where there was some fighting is mainly those around TR plus a softer periphery also saw a bizarre moment where two black guys walked to the front and shook hands with the opponents leading to a temporary stand off before scuffles ensured. Manchester ,where the motley and confused core is of ex Goddardites ( now that he has thrown himself in with Mark Collett plus Britain First/TR attracted some new faces around the statues but suffered a total humiliation when they were attacked by a  large group of young Wrexham supporters.

I suspect that these events are going to see at the same time an opportunity for the far right to grow, implode  and to be confronted but its very much on a regional basis.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> Let’s see what happens. I think most likely 14 racists standing in a little metal cage surrounded by plod for a few hours.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 14, 2020)

You know it’s an apocalyptic year when Winston Churchill becomes a minimalist sculpture, cowardly wankers refuse to surrender to a Hyde Park picnic, Wrexham are trending on twitter after their fans smacked a few fascists around Manchester, and a man in somewhere like Braintree has had a dark night of the soul, too terrified to sleep despite a terrible supermarket lager hangover, knowing that he’s on the verge of being a tabloid / far right hate figure.

Somehow I don’t think the defence “_I was too pissed to see PC Palmer’s memorial”_ will be enough to avoid a few months in Belmarsh.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> There it is




Not a clever place for a memorial though is it, I bet dogs piss on it all the time. A plaque on the gate post would have sufficed, but instead they’ve installed a mini gravestone at floor level. It looks like a novelty thing like those fairy doors.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

TopCat yeah there were a hell of a lot more of them that I thought there’d be. Basic prediction of them spending the day looking totally ridiculous still stands though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2020)

kenny g said:


> I agree with you somewhat but if there is that big a weight difference then if the guy receiving the punch died as a result of that fall it would require quite a bit of explaining why the the puncher hadn't opted for a palm strike over a knock out punch. I remember a case a few years back in my home town where someone was killed by a similar fall from one punch during a pub altercation. I reckon the puncher got around 4 years.


Palm strikes are dangerous too, they just look to the uninitiated like they're harmless. And you'll often find the uninitiated on a jury


----------



## agricola (Jun 14, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> An interesting analysis of the day Steps. From what I’ve seen:
> 
> 
> The absence of any counter demonstration worthy of the name gave the DLFA and friends the run of London. Fair play to the group you follow but where was everyone else?
> ...



TBF its a bit much to say that they "ended up in a ruck with the police"; they were rowing before 1130.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> You know it’s an apocalyptic year when Winston Churchill becomes a minimalist sculpture, cowardly wankers refuse to surrender to a Hyde Park picnic, Wrexham are trending on twitter after their fans smacked a few fascists around Manchester, and a man in somewhere like Braintree has had a dark night of the soul, too terrified to sleep despite a terrible supermarket lager hangover, knowing that he’s on the verge of being a tabloid / far right hate figure.
> 
> Somehow I don’t think the defence “_I was too pissed to see PC Palmer’s memorial”_ will be enough to avoid a few months in Belmarsh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 217632


Let there be no hand kissing until after hand washing


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2020)

Good to see Mark is a Prisoner Cell Block H fan


----------



## Party04 (Jun 14, 2020)

agricola said:


> if Wrexham had a team to match its fans they'd still be keeping up with Cardiff and Swansea


Wrexham have always been a sheeping....sorry, sleeping giant. They should be in around League One level with their stadium.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jun 14, 2020)

It was always going to be a short fight, but wtf was Mr Shirtless thinking? One arm is on the guy's chest, _behind _his opponents fists, and with the other one he's trying to launch a punch from somewhere near his hip. Textbook hook from Giganto, who's clearly practiced a bit, he pops his elbow up and follows through with it like a champ.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 14, 2020)

I suspect their fans’ heroics yesterday will see a few folk chipping in to the club’s current survival fund!


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 217632



Mr Justice Cocklecarrot: _Would Mr. #PCBH be so good as to evidence his credentials to address this court?_


----------



## cantsin (Jun 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> And the fella in the bra's pissed himself.
> 
> What a hopeless shower of shit.



bad day at the races all round for the master race yday... the DFLA are in bits on FB, blaming EDL / Nazis + BLM,  the Spurs lot are pretending it didn't happen on their forum


----------



## maomao (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like Tommy Robinson played it right by staying at home then. Because he's a coward but they've made themselves look pathetic and ridiculous.

They managed to turn up in decent looking numbers and proceeded to:
get fucked on alcohol and cocaine
piss all over the place including on one of the memorials they were supposedly there to protect
fight each other
fight the police
get badly beaten in the few engagements they did have with BLM protestors

They've managed to lose the fight on the streets despite no-one really bothering to organise anything against them. They look completely ridiculous. Hopefully this will harm their standing on social media too which is the place they've been the biggest danger recently.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

Am a bit confused by it all tbh because in theory as a rule i agree that its better not to let them have public space to themselves ever, but in this case, yesterday, if loads of BLM-related people had showed up and given them what they wanted, a big televised brawl all over central london then they, the Britian Furst lot, would have been robbed of the opportunity to look anywhere near as laughable as they do.


----------



## agricola (Jun 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> Looks like Tommy Robinson played it right by staying at home then. Because he's a coward but they've made themselves look pathetic and ridiculous.
> 
> They managed to turn up in decent looking numbers and proceeded to:
> get fucked on alcohol and cocaine
> ...



TBF the way they behaved on social media was as ridiculous; for example loads of them claiming that the bloke in Trafalgar Square had his throat slashed (based on nothing more than someone missing with a punch and one still frame where someone elses leg looked like it was coming out of the same someones hand).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> Fuck off derf you numbskull. We've got a new right wing Trump obsessed troll now. You're not needed or wanted.


Perhaps they can camp out on Marty's doorstep screeching YOU WILL NOT REPLACE ME! YOU WILL NOT REPLACE ME!


----------



## krink (Jun 14, 2020)

Turned out canny in the end. Far right totally shot themselves in the foot (not head unfortunately) and those who did turn out for BLM etc seemed to have picked off quite a few of the fuckers from the vids I've seen.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> They spent all that money to print a special flag but forgot to do a quick spellcheck. I hope this pic is real because it is so good.
> 
> View attachment 217613




photoshopped to fuck i would say. bra man anyway


----------



## LDC (Jun 14, 2020)

Apparently 150 of them outside the art gallery in Leeds already...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> They spent all that money to print a special flag but forgot to do a quick spellcheck. I hope this pic is real because it is so good.
> 
> View attachment 217613







fitting


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> And the fella in the bra's pissed himself.
> 
> What a hopeless shower of shit.



Think he be pissing himself more if he was not nicked yesterday

nice bright shorts will help id the fuckwit

sure he is a video doing the rounds


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2020)

i'd hope that the pisspoor display yesterday would undermine the far right

i suspect it won't to the extent that we'd desire, in the same way that the numerous far-right terror plots, the far-right murder of an mp, the ludicrous antics of the edl over many years hasn't done for them

to my mind it's not so much the fascists making twats of themselves that will bring them down (although anyone with an ounce of sense will steer clear of the dfla) but anti-fascists winning fights and winning arguments one at a time.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> View attachment 217640


Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd hope that the pisspoor display yesterday would undermine the far right
> 
> i suspect it won't to the extent that we'd desire, in the same way that the numerous far-right terror plots, the far-right murder of an mp, the ludicrous antics of the edl over many years hasn't done for them
> 
> to my mind it's not so much the fascists making twats of themselves that will bring them down (although anyone with an ounce of sense will steer clear of the dfla) but anti-fascists winning fights and winning arguments one at a time.


They are ignorant fantasists. Will believe what they want to believe, hear what they want to hear and tell 'the lads' how they tore it up.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 14, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Apparently 150 of them outside the art gallery in Leeds already...


BLM supporters or right wing twats. I know there is a BVM demo in Millennium Square at 2:30 today.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 14, 2020)

hope the lads managed to protect this hastings monument from the the antifa protestors.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 14, 2020)

That's amazing. Where is it? 

Oops E2a Hastings. I see.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 14, 2020)

Has no one done BH erm man yet, introduced by none other than Benny Hill


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 14, 2020)

phillm said:


> When I see the thread "Coronavirus in the UK" I can't help thinking "Anarchy in the UK".


Every time I read 'Covid 19 in America', my internal voice sings 'woah' like it's Kim Wilde


----------



## Anju (Jun 14, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Has no one done BH erm man yet, introduced by none other than Benny Hill




To be fair the closure of BHS stores was always going to lead to an increase in racism.


----------



## LDC (Jun 14, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> BLM supporters or right wing twats. I know there is a BVM demo in Millennium Square at 2:30 today.



The later apparently. Think BVM and BLM merged (or at least called a truce) for this demo.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

Things look a little tasty in Glasgow, fash ie Rangers et al have got quite a large turnout at the point where the BLM rally was going to be held leading to cancellation of rally. Police now trying to contain the fash.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 14, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Has no one done BH erm man yet, introduced by none other than Benny Hill




The interviewers next question:

‘And just how much coke have you consumed today?’


----------



## keybored (Jun 14, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> photoshopped to fuck i would say. bra man anyway


Can confirm. Here is the original.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

Anju said:


> So the monument men arrived a bit pissed and coked up, got all excited and threw their water bottles, remembered pubs were closed and wind blew away the remaining coke supplies so they're gradually wondering off.
> 
> Maybe this guy didn't get to the train station on time.



His crew 



and in civilian attire


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 14, 2020)

is he 12?


----------



## Anju (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> His crew
> 
> View attachment 217654
> 
> ...



Inbetweeners!


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> They spent all that money to print a special flag but forgot to do a quick spellcheck. I hope this pic is real because it is so good.
> [ ]


What's the source?  An image search doesn't bring anything up, which makes it look sus.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 14, 2020)

Bertie bitters as well, so double dodgy


----------



## keybored (Jun 14, 2020)

Struwwelpeter said:


> What's the source?  An image search doesn't bring anything up, which makes it look sus.


Social media? I don't think image searches can scour eg. Facebook groups. Google doesn't even find it on here even though this board is public (I think).


----------



## MrSki (Jun 14, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Things look a little tasty in Glasgow, fash ie Rangers et al have got quite a large turnout at the point where the BLM rally was going to be held leading to cancellation of rally. Police now trying to contain the fash.


Won't be long till Police don their riot gear by the looks of it.


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2020)

kenny g said:


> I agree with you somewhat but if there is that big a weight difference then if the guy receiving the punch died as a result of that fall it would require quite a bit of explaining why the the puncher hadn't opted for a palm strike over a knock out punch. I remember a case a few years back in my home town where someone was killed by a similar fall from one punch during a pub altercation. I reckon the puncher got around 4 years.



I felt bad for cheering the natural justice when I saw this.  Although you can see the role luck plays, two paces further back and the twat with more ego and coke than fighting skills could have landed With head on the edge of the kerb round the traffic Island, probably good night at that point. Cracking punch though.


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

Apparently the pisser was 28

Not sure why that surprises me


----------



## YouSir (Jun 14, 2020)

[


Badgers said:


> Apparently the pisser was 28
> 
> Not sure why that surprises me



28 what, stone?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 14, 2020)

massive turnout at leeds blm demo - very young, very diverse - several thousand for sure. def not the usual lefty crowd.  
There were 2-300 fash + hangers on at the leeds war memorial. lots of police on standby. nothing much happening aggo wise with the master race - but i had to leave early cos i had the kids with me.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Apparently the pisser was 28
> 
> Not sure why that surprises me


Was 28, has something happened to him?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

YouSir said:


> [
> 
> 
> 28 what, stone?


IQ


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Was 28, has something happened to him?


Fell down the cell stairs


----------



## LDC (Jun 14, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> massive turnout at leeds blm demo - very young, very diverse - several thousand for sure. def not the usual lefty crowd.
> There were 2-300 fash + hangers on at the leeds war memorial. lots of police on standby. nothing much happening aggo wise with the master race - but i had to leave early cos i had the kids with me.



What did you think of it? Where do you think it can go from here? There were a bunch of speakers as well, be interesting to know who they were as well. Guardian reckoned 10,000 in Leeds.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Fell down the cell stairs


Nasty, I unfortunately did that in Rotherham nick. Twice!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 14, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What did you think of it? Where do you think it can go from here? There were a bunch of speakers as well, be interesting to know who they were as well. Guardian reckoned 10,000 in Leeds.



I was at the back with tired and hot young kids so didnt hear much of what was being said or stay that long. but the numbers who turned out, their youth and their diversity was very heartening. Could have been ten thousand - probably the biggest demo ive seen in leeds - bigger even than the anti war ones.


----------



## LDC (Jun 14, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> I was at the back with tired and hot young kids so didnt hear much of what was being said or stay that long. but the numbers who turned out, their youth and their diversity was very heartening. Could have been ten thousand - probably the biggest demo ive seen in leeds - bigger even than the anti war ones.



Yeah, just struggling to imagine where it can go though. Demands? Actions? The stuff here seems much more vague than the US with the defund the police stuff.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

The kids are alright aren’t they. And this will be a sort of coming of age moment for loads of them, not just in UK, but these demos are on a totally different scale to the stuff I grew up with, criminal justice act and all that, this is bringing in a so much broader range of people.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> The kids are alright aren’t they. And this will be a sort of coming of age moment for loads of them,


Bit like Rock Against Racism and the ANL in my day, possibly?


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> The kids are alright aren’t they. And this will be a sort of coming of age moment for loads of them, not just in UK, but these demos are on a totally different scale to the stuff I grew up with, criminal justice act and all that, this is bringing in a so much broader range of people.



Seems to be a big support for George Floyd protests and BLM on Tik Tok.

I only know this after my daughter brought this up yesterday.  Her and her pals have been discussing events though there may be some misinformation going around on it as she said something about certain states in America allowing police to have sexual contact with people in custody


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Seems to be a big support for George Floyd protests and BLM on Tik Tok.
> 
> I only know this after my daughter brought this up yesterday.  Her and her pals have been discussing events though there may be some misinformation going around on it as she said something about certain states in America allowing police to have sexual contact with people in custody


No she’s right. In a large number of states you can say that the locked up woman consented.




__





						#Policetoo: 35 States Allow ‘Consensual’ Sex Between Police and Detainees        | Criminal Legal News
					





					www.criminallegalnews.org
				



Spend less time on youtube & listen to your daughter more. 👍


----------



## MrSki (Jun 14, 2020)

Good interview with the man of the moment. (Not the pisser  )


----------



## kenny g (Jun 14, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Good interview with the man of the moment. (Not the pisser  )



Tears in the eyes. Humanity.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2020)

Contrasts nicely with the racists' spokesman



BCBlues said:


> Has no one done BH erm man yet, introduced by none other than Benny Hill


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Contrasts nicely with the racists' spokesman



We should have a Question Time special with these two invited as guests


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 14, 2020)

I get angry at cunts wearing berets, years after they’ve left the forces, but that Army Air Corp cunt with jumper sporting two bananas, belt & name tag takes the fucking biscuit.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> The kids are alright aren’t they. And this will be a sort of coming of age moment for loads of them, not just in UK, but these demos are on a totally different scale to the stuff I grew up with, criminal justice act and all that, this is bringing in a so much broader range of people.


i agree...and this is why the talk of a rising tide of black nationalism (see other thread) feels particularly off the mark


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2020)

ska invita said:


> i agree...and this is why the talk of a rising tide of black nationalism (see other thread) feels particularly off the mark


Which thread?


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 14, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Won't be long till Police don their riot gear by the looks of it.



I wonder why they turned their attentions to the lad with the ill fitting shorts riding the bike?  You can it see at the beginning? He just looked like he was on getting his 1 hour of state sanctioned exercise.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> Which thread?











						Stuart Craft Blackbird Lees East Oxford IWCA Denounces Black Lives Matter
					

It appears that Stuart Craft along with others within Independent Working Class Association have become so critical of 'identity politics' that they now appear to be denouncing Black Lives Matter Movement in Blackbird Leys; East Oxford, Nationally & Internationally. In this article he criticises...




					urban75.net


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> No she’s right. In a large number of states you can say that the locked up woman consented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, how on earth can that be true!


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I get angry at cunts wearing berets, years after they’ve left the forces, but that Army Air Corp cunt with jumper sporting two bananas, belt & name tag takes the fucking biscuit.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Good interview with the man of the moment. (Not the pisser  )



clip of it happening in that thread, crazy! even more fair play to him and the others bringing that bloke out, tho grr at the ALM hashtag
e2a that account it's from is dodge! this is from their own instagram account, video on 2nd part of the post


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 14, 2020)

Nationalism rearing it's ugly head in North Wales as well.









						Swastika painted on side of black family's Welsh home
					

A swastika has been painted on the side of a black family's home in Gwynedd, North Wales.




					www.lbcnews.co.uk


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Won't be long till Police don their riot gear by the looks of it.




Grim.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2020)

Seems to be a lot more social media outrage about BLM protesters last week than the fash this week, despite the BLM people committing far less violence and making much more effort to wear masks/socially distance.   I'd go as far as say there's some sort of silent right-wing/racist majority in this country.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 14, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Seems to be a lot more social media outrage about BLM protesters last week than the fash this week, despite the BLM people committing far less violence and making much more effort to wear masks/socially distance.  I'd go as far as say there's some sort of silent right-wing/racist majority in this country.


I'd go as far as say there's some sort of silent right-wing/racist majority running that country.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 14, 2020)

Police seek protests ban after 23 officers injured in London rallies
					

Head of police union for England and Wales calls for emergency law during Covid-19 pandemic




					www.theguardian.com
				




Good luck with that Priti. Kind of ironic when plod continually protect fash from attacks, yet demand protest bans when attacked by them.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 14, 2020)

I’ve just had an email from an angry beret wearing “memorial protector” demanding I remove images of him from my photo website. He’s adamant he’s not a screaming racist & was just there to protect the memorial. Should I reply?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> Nationalism rearing it's ugly head in North Wales as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its backwards, in more ways than one.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 14, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I’ve just had an email from an angry beret wearing “memorial protector” demanding I remove images of him from my photo website. He’s adamant he’s not a screaming racist & was just there to protect the memorial. Should I reply?


Caption the photo 'A racist, screaming.'


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> Nationalism rearing it's ugly head in North Wales as well.



its


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> its



^ Grammar Nazi ^


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2020)

The sort of shit that almost brings a tear to the eye. ❤  Just basic human decency.  What happened to that?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 14, 2020)

everytime the far right get a bit of momentum and manage to attract people from outside their own little toxic swamp, they out themselves as drunken, racist fuckwits with a hard on for violence and nazi symbolism. Don't think I can recall a time when they have shat their own bed quite so impressively as this weekend though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> I'd go as far as say there's some sort of silent right-wing/racist majority running that country.



I wish some of the twunts were silent a lot more of the time...


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 14, 2020)

it


Kasper Jonran said:


> I'd go as far as say there's some sort of silent right-wing/racist majority running that country.



Silent?


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 14, 2020)

What do you wankers actually want?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

FLAF video


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 14, 2020)

Off the Facebook, so might be bollocks:


> "The Tommy Robinson brigade are out in Newcastle defending Grey's Monument.
> 
> You know - just on the off chance BLM protestors have the desire or means to pull down a 10 storey tall statue of an abolitionist."


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Off the Facebook, so might be bollocks:


 priceless


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 14, 2020)

Newcastle upon Tyne - BLM and Counter Protest 13th June 2020
					

MORE FOOTAGE...  Terrible seeing this happen in our region!   Follow our page for the latest and more updates 🟠  - This is from (very brave) photographer...




					is.gd


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

Pisser bloke needs to take lessons on bladder control from Dominic Cummings's son.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 15, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Seems to be a lot more social media outrage about BLM protesters last week than the fash this week, despite the BLM people committing far less violence and making much more effort to wear masks/socially distance.   I'd go as far as say there's some sort of silent right-wing/racist majority in this country.


Speaking of drunken far right fuckwits, how is cheesy?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Pisser bloke needs to take lessons on bladder control from Dominic Cummings's son.



Columbo would check with the car valet company near DCs house...


----------



## deeyo (Jun 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Pisser bloke needs to take lessons on bladder control from Dominic Cummings's son.


'dad, i need to pee.'

'not now, son'

'but youre doin it, dad,'

'eh?'

 you're pissin on people all the time, you're pissin on lockdown policy right now.'

'...here, use this empty bottle, we'll just chuck it out by barnards castle or some war memorial or something... or maybe i could flog it to boris, call it a limited edition rare vintage, his tastebuds are fucked from covid anyway..'


----------



## Poot (Jun 15, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Seems to be a lot more social media outrage about BLM protesters last week than the fash this week, despite the BLM people committing far less violence and making much more effort to wear masks/socially distance.   I'd go as far as say there's some sort of silent right-wing/racist majority in this country.


The DM has chosen to focus on the Churchill statue. Among everything that has happened this weekend, that is the thing that they are getting people riled up about. It feels dangerous, as though people are now seeing Fascist and Anti-Fascist as equivalent opposites and it's okay to just pick a team. Not just from Daily Mail headlines, obviously, but as a general comment. 'But the statues!' seems to have become the rallying cry of the brain-dead against anything they perceive to be left wing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2020)

I shouldn’t worry, in forty years time a more enlightened society will be using the rubble of Churchill’s statue as aggregate in the construction of the northern part of HS2. Its just a waiting game.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 15, 2020)

If newspapers aren't allowed to call a fascist what they are and instead call them anti anti fascists then we're more fucked than I realised.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Pisser bloke needs to take lessons on bladder control from Dominic Cummings's son.


Bra man could join him


----------



## Athos (Jun 15, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> If newspapers aren't allowed to call a fascist what they are and instead call them anti anti fascists then we're more fucked than I realised.



Protesters against counter-anti-obverse-contra-fascist opposers.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The sort of shit that almost brings a tear to the eye. ❤  Just basic human decency.  What happened to that?




History repeating itself, though the black guy tending injured nationalists at the 1990’s Battle of Waterloo was a paramedic.


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> If newspapers aren't allowed to call a fascist what they are and instead call them anti anti fascists then we're more fucked than I realised.


On the other hand though, it's kind of brilliant that 'antifa' has become the reds under the bed of our time, the President of america continuously saying how he's anti anti Fa does clarify things.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> Nationalism rearing it's ugly head in North Wales as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which ever idiot sprayed that up clearly doesn't realise that's it's a clockwise swastika, meaning it's not a nazi one. Also, since when has the swastika been a celtic symbol? It's anglo-saxon/germanic surely, not welsh! Still unpleasant for this family though I know.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 15, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Which ever idiot sprayed that up clearly doesn't realise that's it's a clockwise swastika, meaning it's not a nazi one. Also, since when has the swastika been a celtic symbol? It's anglo-saxon/germanic surely, not welsh! Still unpleasant for this family though I know.


There might be some Hindus or Buddhists or Jains who would disagree about the Anglo-Saxon/Germanic bit. 😁


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2020)

Celyn said:


> There might be some Hindus or Buddhists or Jains who would disagree about the Anglo-Saxon/Germanic bit. 😁


Well yeah, that's true.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jun 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> On the other hand though, it's kind of brilliant that 'antifa' has become the reds under the bed of our time, the President of america continuously saying how he's anti anti Fa does clarify things.


Hmmm.  
On the other hand - this from the people who Andy Ngo and his alt right fans have designated as public enemies number one due to being one of the first/most well known groupings of people (over the last 20 years) to use the abbreviation for antifascist in the States:


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Hmmm.
> On the other hand - this from the people who Andy Ngo and his alt right fans have designated as public enemies number one due to being one of the first/most well known groupings of people (over the last 20 years) to use the abbreviation for antifascist in the States:



On the other hand, that has always been true, the State (America) has bombed and assassinated Black activists for generations.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jun 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> On the other hand, that has always been true, the State (America) has bombed and assassinated Black activists for generations.


Absolutely, but the new narrative is for the fringes of the base, for the “both sider” media and to justify even more outrageous excesses, if need be.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 15, 2020)

The Bladder of Bishop's Stortford gets 14 days' bird for pissing next to PC Palmer's memorial


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

What a fucking twat.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> The Bladder of Bishop's Stortford gets 14 days' bird for pissing next to PC Palmer's memorial





> Prosecutor Michael Mallon said that Banks was in central London to "protect statues", but admitted he did not know which statues.







> He was said to have drunk 16 pints during Friday night into Saturday morning and had not slept.



well well


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2020)

> Banks handed himself in to police after being confronted by his father, David, about the incident. His dad told _The Sun_ his son had been a "stupid plonker".



Yep.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 15, 2020)

The Gusset of Gant's Hill
The Irritable Prostate of Ilford
The Leaker of Leigh-on-Sea
The Penny-Spender of Purleigh
The Siphoner of Shoeburyness
The Steady Stream of Stanstead
The Tinkler of Tiptree
The Undercrackers of Upminster

etc


----------



## maomao (Jun 15, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> The Gusset of Gant's Hill
> The Irritable Prostate of Ilford
> The Leaker of Leigh-on-Sea
> The Penny-Spender of Purleigh
> ...


Apart from Stansted those are all Hammer country and the wrong end of Essex cause this was a Spurs fan from the Hertfordshire borders.

Sawbridgeworth Sprinkler
Royston Rinser
Waltham Abbey Wanker
Harlow Have-a-wee-er.

etc


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> The Gusset of Gant's Hill
> The Irritable Prostate of Ilford
> The Leaker of Leigh-on-Sea
> The Penny-Spender of Purleigh
> ...


Almost an Ian Dury song.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 15, 2020)

This is a report from Glasgow yesterday posted on FB.



> I have never felt less safe anywhere in the world as I did yesterday, in the very centre of the city that I love and that I call home. And then I was attacked.
> I went to George Square, where several hundred men had gathered to defend statues. Had there been anyone there who was affiliated with the BLM or Antifa movements I would have gladly stood alongside them, but there wasn't. Other than those men (and a very few women), there were the police, and there were photographers. Given the situation, I was among the latter group. I generally congregated with the press photographers, most of whom were threatened at one time or another: "You'll get that camera up yer fuckin' arse pal!"; "Fuck off wi yer cameras!" ;"Smash it! Get it!"
> Despite the safety that might come from being in the press gang, my vest, cycling cap, and colourful trainers probably marked me out in their perception as not only separate from the other press photographers, but as a man who doesn't put his hand over his heart upon hearing God Save The Queen: this was enough to make me a target for violence.
> Had they been chanting messages such as "History!" or "Empire!" I might have been able to muster some respect for them, as they would at least have been taking a stance which could be argued. As it was, the only thing I could hear chanted was "WANKERS! WANKERS!"
> ...


----------



## rekil (Jun 15, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> The Bladder of Bishop's Stortford gets 14 days' bird for pissing next to PC Palmer's memorial


Free the Pissisis one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2020)

rekil said:


> Free the Pissisis one.


free the wee one


----------



## andysays (Jun 15, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> I'd go as far as say there's some sort of *silent* right-wing/racist majority running that country.


Not sure about that bit.

Here's a reminder from Saturday that protest isn't always about anger and fighting with the police/fascists


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2020)

16 pints and an 8 ball more likely


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> The Bladder of Bishop's Stortford gets 14 days' bird for pissing next to PC Palmer's memorial


Not ten years?


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Not ten years?



10 years = 14 days using our Home Secretary's mathematical nouse


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 15, 2020)

Two weeks seems a bit heavy for this no ?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Two weeks seems a bit heavy for this no ?



if he was not all over social media I'm sure the cops would of just thrown him down the stairs a few times

but what can you do


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 15, 2020)

Not exactly defending this useless clown but..


----------



## brogdale (Jun 15, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Two weeks seems a bit heavy for this no ?


A little reminiscent of some of those vindictive sentences handed down by the Starmer 24 hour courts for very petty offences after the 2011 disturbances.


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Two weeks seems a bit heavy for this no ?


Yeah, it's a fine really isn't it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

The use of the heavy hand and example making are well honed tools of the state. Nothing changes.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> The use of the heavy hand and example making are well honed tools of the state. Nothing changes.



We'll have to see what example is made of the anti anti anti fascist protesters.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> anti anti anti fascist protesters.


Probably make them write this out a thousand times!


----------



## scifisam (Jun 15, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Two weeks seems a bit heavy for this no ?



Not really. Not long enough for a serious criminal record, won't be in with gen pop, long enough for a bit of a scare and that's it. 

And much less time than the man who "looted" a bottle of water in 2011 got. He got six months, to "act as a deterrant to others."


----------



## Poot (Jun 15, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> We'll have to see what example is made of the anti anti anti fascist protesters.


For pissing on the a statue of a small boy pissing on an abolitionist?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2020)

apparently the pisser is DFLA


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2020)

16 pints is a lot.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2020)

but his da would kill him

 


tbf it is a little harsh but he admitted being drunk and disorderly and public indecency
and was a pissed up twat at the protest were he was suppost to be protecting statues of the state

not sure if a BLM protester knicked for being anywhere near a Statue would of gotten of so lightly


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> 16 pints is a lot.



not if you around 280 pounds and a regulary drinker

or have been on the marching powder all night

was able to make it to london


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2020)

on the same day they have suggested laws that would of given ten years to the guy who spray  painted the winston churchill statue?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> but his da would kill him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it'd been someone from eg class war or whatnot they'd have been looking at the wrong end of a six month stretch: if not longer - i see the maximum sentence is an unlimited fine or prison sentence


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 15, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Two weeks seems a bit heavy for this no ?



Yeah & can you hear me playing the world's smallest violin? 😁


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 15, 2020)

editor said:


> What a fucking twat.



“...said the judge in a notably curt summing up...”


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2020)

I don’t like it tbh, custodial sentence for hurting nobody just ‘outraging public decency?’ Not great not helping anything .


----------



## ska invita (Jun 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> I don’t like it tbh, custodial sentence for hurting nobody just ‘outraging public decency?’ Not great not helping anything .


its bullshit

oh well chuck it on the pile with the thousands of other court injustices


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

I like the way some are saying NEXT to a monument, he pissed NEXT to a monument. Have they never heard of splashback?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Have they never heard of splashback?



Another false flag urination


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2020)

Sentencing usually takes into account previous, yes? So no idea what is tough/lenient without that context. He‘ll have had some credit for turning himself in and pleading guilty.


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Sentencing usually takes into account previous, yes? So no idea what is tough/lenient without that context. He‘ll have had some credit for turning himself in and pleading guilty.


no previous convictions


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2020)

as others have said, how long do we think he would have got if he had been a BLM protestor?


----------



## rekil (Jun 15, 2020)

Morrpissey is going to immortalise this patriot in song.


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> 16 pints is a lot.



Id be dead if I drank that amount - or be pissing for a week.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2020)

rekil said:


> Morrpissey is going to immortalise this patriot in song.


_The first of the gang with his cock in his hand..._


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

The black group who held the area around Trafalgar  Square are very critical to put it mildly if  the leadership of BLM , the middle class left, most of London Antifascists about not turning up on Saturday .


----------



## zahir (Jun 15, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> The black group who held the area around Trafalgar  Square are very critical to put it mildly if  the leadership of BLM , the middle class left, most of London Antifascists about not turning up on Saturday .



Do you have a link for them? I was wondering who they are.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

Malcolm X Movement  @mxmovement on Twitter . Bit all over the place on their website tbh but interesting .


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 15, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> The black group who held the area around Trafalgar  Square are very critical to put it mildly if  the leadership of BLM , the middle class left, most of London Antifascists about not turning up on Saturday .



Interesting to hear London Antifascists are middle class left as sure I’ve read reports claiming the Seattle CHAZ mob are made up with trust fund privileged white kids.  Seems to be a correlation occurring.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2020)

Fuck off


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Which ever idiot sprayed that up clearly doesn't realise that's it's a clockwise swastika, meaning it's not a nazi one. Also, since when has the swastika been a celtic symbol? It's anglo-saxon/germanic surely, not welsh! Still unpleasant for this family though I know.



Its a fairly standard Solar wheel symbol.

Also the Battersea shield says hi.



			https://media.britishmuseum.org/media/Repository/Documents/2014_10/1_6/470cdb02_cffd_423e_b711_a3b7006bf6f8/mid_00032246_001.jpg


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting to hear London Antifascists are middle class left as sure I’ve read reports claiming the Seattle CHAZ mob are made up with trust fund privileged white kids.  Seems to be a correlation occurring.


I think my grammar in my posts may have given you that impression rather than any knowledge I have of them tbh .


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

They make the point that they were joined by white w/class kids from estates and some antifascists. I’d also make the point that anti fascists turned up to local demos across other parts of the country .


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting to hear London Antifascists are middle class left as sure I’ve read reports claiming the Seattle CHAZ mob are made up with trust fund privileged white kids.  Seems to be a correlation occurring.



What are you claiming to be again?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 15, 2020)

Should have been given community service cleaning up the shit left outside public toilets that have been shut. 16 pints is a fair bit even if on marching powder.
Who benefits from him being banged up? Maybe his cell mate but the bloke is going to be seen as a cunt even by his mates. Mind you I hope he enjoys his porridge. He will be disliked by the far right for showing them up. It was bad enough for them that a black man rescued one of their own. A shower of shite as a protest & I bet 'Tommy' is glad he stayed away.
e away.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2020)

he said he was awake for 48 hours


sixteen pints is not that much


----------



## scifisam (Jun 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> 16 pints is a lot.



16 pints is a weird measure to come up with when pubs aren't open and nowhere else sells in pints. I don't doubt that he was pissed, ofc.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting to hear London Antifascists are middle class left as sure I’ve read reports claiming the Seattle CHAZ mob are made up with trust fund privileged white kids.  Seems to be a correlation occurring.


Cunt.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting to hear London Antifascists are middle class left as sure I’ve read reports claiming the Seattle CHAZ mob are made up with trust fund privileged white kids.  Seems to be a correlation occurring.



Again, please, source: which reports are these?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 15, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Cunt.


Interesting to hear that. Ive read elsewhere he's a cunt too. Its all starting to add up


----------



## scifisam (Jun 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting to hear London Antifascists are middle class left as sure I’ve read reports claiming the Seattle CHAZ mob are made up with trust fund privileged white kids.  Seems to be a correlation occurring.



I've seen a fair few working class ppl claim this too but it's not borne out in the people I see protesting.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Interesting to hear that. Ive read elsewhere he's a cunt too. Its all starting to add up



You've heard reports?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2020)

scifisam said:


> 16 pints is a weird measure to come up with when pubs aren't open and nowhere else sells in pints. I don't doubt that he was pissed, ofc.


He'll have done a quick mental reckoning to help the bench.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You've heard reports?


im sure ive read it multiple times


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

ok ta


----------



## scifisam (Jun 15, 2020)

Raheem said:


> He'll have done a quick mental reckoning to help the bench.



Well, somebody did for him, anyway. Seriously doubt he has ever done any quick mental reckoning.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I like the way some are saying NEXT to a monument, he pissed NEXT to a monument. Have they never heard of splashback?


Once he gets out I don't doubt that he'll be offered an influencer gig promoting the wares of a certain _multinational clothing, footwear and home products retailer _


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2020)

Not to mention bladder control medicines


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Once he gets out I don't doubt that he'll be offered an influencer gig promoting the wares of a certain _multinational clothing, footwear and home products retailer _


Don't think he'd make a good ambassador for footwear.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 15, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Don't think he'd make a good ambassador for footwear.


I dunno, with the right agent he could become the face of piss-proof plimmies _and_ launch the next ‘Should've gone to SpecSavers’ campaign.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting to hear London Antifascists are middle class left as sure I’ve read reports claiming the Seattle CHAZ mob are made up with trust fund privileged white kids.  Seems to be a correlation occurring.


And on that piece of trolling drivel you're off this thread forever and off the site for 5 days. You fucking prick.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2020)

editor said:


> You fucking prick.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> I dunno, with the right agent he could become the face of piss-proof plimmies _and_ launch the next ‘Should've gone to SpecSavers’ campaign.


A lot less hassle than going on Big Brother. Maybe he's smarter than he appears.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Maybe he's smarter than he appears.


Now there's a roll of the dice


----------



## andysays (Jun 16, 2020)

editor said:


> And on that piece of trolling drivel you're off this thread forever and off the site for 5 days. You fucking prick.


Lucky not to have got 14 days for pissing all over this and other threads...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

ska invita said:


> im sure ive read it multiple times


In one place or many places?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

editor said:


> And on that piece of trolling drivel you're off this thread forever and off the site for 5 days. You fucking prick.


I'd have thought more justice would be done if the bans had been swapped round.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Don't think he'd make a good ambassador for footwear.


Au contraire. He could be employed in the middle East as a target for shoes to be thrown at


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Id be dead if I drank that amount - or be pissing for a week.


As it is you expect us to read your diarrhoea


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Once he gets out I don't doubt that he'll be offered an influencer gig promoting the wares of a certain _multinational clothing, footwear and home products retailer _


Only available online.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 16, 2020)

Maybe we've got these guys all wrong?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe we've got these guys all wrong?



The photo is quite apt.
The Bill and the Floss.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> The photo is quite apt.
> The Bill and the Floss.


Felix Holt, the radical rightist


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe we've got these guys all wrong?


.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe we've got these guys all wrong?




One of the replies...



> Do they think it's just ALL statues? Oh god... They're All Statues Matter people.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 16, 2020)

Not sure if there's a more complete video of this. Could be the Muslamic Rayguns of the moment. Apologies if you need Facebook to see it.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 16, 2020)

scifisam said:


> 16 pints is a weird measure to come up with when pubs aren't open and nowhere else sells in pints. I don't doubt that he was pissed, ofc.


There's loads of lagers sold in pint cans. Stella for a start


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 16, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting to hear London Antifascists are middle class left as sure I’ve read reports claiming the Seattle CHAZ mob are made up with trust fund privileged white kids.  Seems to be a correlation occurring.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2020)

Seeing as Sat wasn't a BLM demo and the statue protecting is only a bit related would be worth a separate thread or not filling this one with things about FLA/DFLA??
Might be a bit late now of course


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2020)

Fallon said:


> Great read.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Seeing as Sat wasn't a BLM demo and the statue protecting is only a bit related would be worth a separate thread or not filling this one with things about FLA/DFLA??
> Might be a bit late now of course


Actually there was a BLM demo at Trafalgar Square , a very brave one as well , it took place despite the 'official leadership' and their celeb backers decision to pull out and may well be pivotable in the direction that BLM plays out .


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 16, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Id be dead if I drank that amount...


Anyone want to chip in for a bulk order of booze to Marty's house?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Anyone want to chip in for a bulk order of booze to Marty's house?


No, but I'll chip in for a metre of cheese wire


----------



## Sue (Jun 16, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Anyone want to chip in for a bulk order of booze to Marty's house?


If anyone wants to chip in for a bulk order of booze for me...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 16, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> There's loads of lagers sold in pint cans. Stella for a start


I'm sure it was just Stella not too long ago but since lockdown I've noticed a lot more brands being sold in pint cans  Maybe I'm just paying more attention.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 16, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm sure it was just Stella not too long ago but since lockdown I've noticed a lot more brands being sold in pint cans  Maybe I'm just paying more attention.



Stella, Bud, Henieken and Kronenburg all according to Google. Apols for the derail all!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm sure it was just Stella not too long ago but since lockdown I've noticed a lot more brands being sold in pint cans  Maybe I'm just paying more attention.


Stella have done it for about 20 years


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 16, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Stella, Bud, Henieken and Kronenburg all according to Google. Apols for the derail all!


San Miguel now too.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2020)

Always prefered rum when i'm on a coke binge

maybe thats why i don't end up in racist protests about statues i don't know fuck all about


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2020)

Mind you, if William Hague can neck 14 pints in a session, I reckon 16 is within reach of that bloke.


----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2020)

The Pisser going to prison looks like it may have to do with the gov finding some way to shore up their support, in any case trying to keep the focus on defending the honour of bits of stone and metal is great for them.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> The Pisser going to prison looks like it may have to do with the gov finding some way to shore up their support, in any case trying to keep the focus on defending the honour of bits of stone and metal is great for them.
> 
> View attachment 217982



Advisor, not advisors


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Stella, Bud, Henieken and Kronenburg all according to Google. Apols for the derail all!


  All brewed in yeh U.K. under licence - they know their market well


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 16, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Not sure if there's a more complete video of this. Could be the Muslamic Rayguns of the moment. Apologies if you need Facebook to see it.



Muslamic rayguns all over again


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> The Pisser going to prison looks like it may have to do with the gov finding some way to shore up their support, in any case trying to keep the focus on defending the honour of bits of stone and metal is great for them.
> 
> View attachment 217982



so Dom has told Boris to act more like Trump


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 17, 2020)

krink said:


> a victory handed to the far right by "leaders" of blm
> 
> BLM organisers call off London event to avoid clashes with far right



With the benefit of hindsight, do you still think this? Leave these fash boneheads to their own devices and they sieg heil whist defending Churchill, fight with the police and urinate next to a plaque honouring an officer stabbed in a terrorist attack. If a large BLM counter-protest had been present, the inevitable fighting that would have occurred would have been the media's focus and on top of that anti-racist activists could have suffered injuries and state repression. Staying away was very wise.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> With the benefit of hindsight, do you still think this? Leave these fash boneheads to their own devises and they sieg heil whist defending Churchill, fight with the police and urinate next to a plaque honouring an officer stabbed in a terrorist attack. If a large BLM counter-protest had been present, the inevitable fighting that would have occurred would have been the media's focus and on top of that anti-racist activists could have suffered injuries and state repression. Staying away was very wise.


yes....choose your battles...I'm sure Churchill would agree


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2020)

ska invita said:


> yes....choose your battles...I'm sure Churchill would agree



TBF that was one of the things he was good at.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2020)

scifisam said:


> TBF that was one of the things he was good at.



It really was not, the Greek campaign, the Chindits, absolute fucking waste of lives, the Greek campaign would especially have major repercussions for the ability to fight in North Africa. Then there's his pretending he had nothing to do with RAF bomber command meat grinder and atrocities. 

He liked his daring dirty tricks but many of his ideas were farcical when it came to a sustained modern war.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 17, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> With the benefit of hindsight, do you still think this? Leave these fash boneheads to their own devises and they sieg heil whist defending Churchill, fight with the police and urinate next to a plaque honouring an officer stabbed in a terrorist attack. If a large BLM counter-protest had been present, the inevitable fighting that would have occurred would have been the media's focus and on top of that anti-racist activists could have suffered injuries and state repression. Staying away was very wise.


Yeah I reckon so. The two enduring images of the weekend - the fash pissing next to the plaque and the fash having his arse saved by Patrick Hutchinson.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 17, 2020)

Running a mock what?

That _sense of victimisation and discrimination_ though.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah I reckon so. The two enduring images of the weekend - the fash pissing next to the plaque and the fash having his arse saved by Patrick Hutchinson.


Hutch used to work where I work


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> It really was not, the Greek campaign, the Chindits, absolute fucking waste of lives, the Greek campaign would especially have major repercussions for the ability to fight in North Africa. Then there's his pretending he had nothing to do with RAF bomber command meat grinder and atrocities.
> 
> He liked his daring dirty tricks but many of his ideas were farcical when it came to a sustained modern war.



That's with the benefit of hindsight, though. Plus I'm saying he was a good war leader, not a good person. A lot of the stuff he did was inexcusable, but it would be really really hard to find a leader during a major war who didn't fuck some of his people over or make some errors that cost a lot of lives. It's part of why getting rid of Churchill's statues is more controversial than outright slavers.


----------



## brixtonscot (Jun 17, 2020)

Just posting these comments for information....

From Malcolm X Mvt FB page
We stood strong, lots of learning but we defied the #sellout, got attacked and fought back thousands of fascists. #BlackPower.

Those who oppressed & sold us out today but we defied & asserted our Black working class militancy: the Brit state w ministers threatening “24hrs to jail” for ‘violent protestors’, all the fascists, the most famous ‘concious’ rappers, the colonial media, the left, BLMUK, Akala.

These forces and others actually told people over many days to hand over london for free to the fascists, they actually and EVEN THROUGH today demanded ppl leave us to deal w the fascists and police today. Extraordinary, as is the resistance that broke through.

London Black Rev FB page

Following the weekends successful resistance by 100-200 hard-core black working class drillas and crews, which was then joined by over a 1000 brothers and sisters responding asap and coming to central to back us.

The DFLA has officially demobilised against defending statutes and monuments in London having been heavily countered and repelled, despite having 10:1 if not more out numbering the anti-racist response.

This was the intention from the first minute, have a big enough response which will force the fascists to back down, and its been the same pattern since the inception of the EDL and FLA. Giving them space to breath will let them grow.

Now its onto comrades nationally to disrupt any grassroots fascist activity.
Keep connected to your brothers and sisters in the ends incase something like this happens again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

scifisam said:


> TBF that was one of the things he was good at.


one of the battles he chose was gallipoli so i wouldn't say it was one of his strong suits


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Running a mock what?
> 
> That _sense of victimisation and discrimination_ though.
> 
> View attachment 218038


"Violent gangs running a mock"... Running a mock what? Marathon?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 17, 2020)

T & P said:


> "Violent gangs running a mock"... Running a mock what? Marathon?


Great gag - I should have though of it myself


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

T & P said:


> "Violent gangs running a mock"... Running a mock what? Marathon?


it means they were mocking the dfla


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2020)

Crass and shit, but when the SA played the victim card when scrapping on the streets of germany. they also were fulled by huge amounts of beer and spurred on by a sense of entitlement.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2020)

Has this been posted yet? Quite a useful overview of what happened where & why from Saturday.

15 JUNE 2020
*‘Five-nil to the BLM’*
*Anonymous*
46
After Edward Colston’s statue was toppled on 7 June, far-right agitators such as Stephen Yaxley-Lennon (a.k.a Tommy Robinson), the English Defence League and the Democratic Football Lads Alliance called for a mass mobilisation on Saturday, 13 June to ‘defend’ the statue of Winston Churchill in Parliament Square. They labelled it the ‘Day of the Patriots’.
Midway through the week, the official UK Black Lives Matter organisers called off their own protest for Saturday, citing concerns over clashes with the far right. Local BLM groups were encouraged to have small peaceful rallies in their area. On WhatsApp, Twitter and Instagram, activists debated the pros and cons of going ahead with our march in central London on Saturday, despite UK BLM’s advice. Akala went on Instagram Live to discourage people. The momentum shifted towards not turning out. On Friday, 12 June, the world heavyweight boxing champion, Anthony Joshua, encouraged us to stay at home because of fears about fascist violence.
I talked with a small group of long-term anti-racist activists and we all agreed it was more important than ever to go out on the 13th. Why should we let the far right dictate to us when we could march? Isn’t the whole point of anti-racism to confront racists? How could we let fascists swagger around unchallenged in the streets of London?
I met with two other activists in Vauxhall at one o’clock. We had planned to link up with a hundred others in Trafalgar Square, to make our presence know to the far right who were gathered in Parliament Square. We knew we were grossly outnumbered, thanks to the campaign of discouragement during the week, and wanted to avoid a full-on confrontation. Getting into Trafalgar Square, however, took nearly two hours. As we walked there, we passed gangs of men with swastika tattoos, making Nazi salutes, and knocking back glass bottles of beer which would later be used as weapons. As we walked past one group, a man said loudly: ‘I feel sorry for you if you’re Black today.’
Mounted and unmounted police had formed a cordon around Trafalgar Square, not letting anyone in or out. We were getting text messages from the small group of protesters next to Nelson’s Column. The far right were periodically breaking through police lines to go after them. The BLM contingent – some were only teenagers – held their ground for two hours and reported only one injury.
We went through Covent Garden, where we came across more stranded and frightened BLM protesters. A few dozen of us rallied on Pall Mall East, where the atmosphere was convivial. Most of us were Black and Asian under-thirties. A lot of people said they felt they’d been sold out by the official BLM organisers, by the Labour Party, by all the major ‘anti-racist’ organisations. What would come after this, we weren’t (and aren’t) sure, but we were asserting ourselves and refusing to be bullied off the streets. A friend suggested we were clearing the streets of fascists so mainstream voices could swoop in next weekend and claim the victory for themselves. I wouldn’t disagree.
Eventually the police let us through to join the protest in Trafalgar Square. From the Charing Cross Road side, another fifty BLM protesters emerged with a boombox. There were more cries of ‘Black Power’ than ‘Black Lives Matter’; the music was NWA and Public Enemy rather than grime and contemporary hip-hop.
Over the next two hours we engaged in small battles with hovering fascist groups. There were only around three hundred of us, so we kept together. We ran up Charing Cross Road to Leicester Square where a few young far-right men were attacked but managed to escape behind police lines on Whitcomb Street. Unlike on 31 May, protesters were keen to avoid confrontations with the police, with most agreeing that we were here to show up the neo-Nazis, not the Met. We backed off and stood in the grass in the centre of Leicester Square. Bemused tourists looked on with their phones out. As we sauntered back to Trafalgar Square, the police moved in to kettle us. I shouted ‘kettle’ and dozens of us rushed backwards to open up a clear exit path through the police. Two laughing boys asked me: ‘What’s a kettle?’
Back in Trafalgar Square the music restarted and a couple of people made speeches. Two neo-Nazi types had snuck in and stupidly decided to provoke a couple of Black teenagers. Within seconds they were on the ground getting kicked. The police rushed in on horses, formed a protective circle around the two men and dragged them away to safety.
After these skirmishes, and with our numbers now at around five hundred (still fewer than the white supremacists down the road), morale was high and the loudest voices suggested we should head out onto the streets and make our presence felt to the self-declared ‘Patriots’. At around half past four we headed up the Strand with some minor police resistance. As we reached Waterloo Bridge, excited shouts of ‘take over the bridge’ filled the air. We did exactly that, the warm sun breaking through the clouds, music blaring, bus drivers honking their support. As always, we let ambulances through.
We soon abandoned the bridge when reports came in of more groups of ‘Patriots’ at Waterloo Station. Protesters charged towards the station, where several suspected fascists were thrown to the ground and kicked. One man who fought back with a glass bottle got a particularly violent beating until a photojournalist stepped in and called for a halt. The protesters stopped. The photojournalist stood by the man until the police came in to protect him.
A couple of fascists had escaped up the steps into the station, pursued by anti-racists. Two police officers tried their best to break them apart but were caught up in the scuffle. A group of racists stood at the top of the steps, launching beer bottles. BLM supporters threw back whatever they could scour. Riot police came in from the side and forced their way through, forming a human barricade at the bottom of the steps. Protesters ran up the narrow road to the bicycle racks and tried to pull down the security gate into the station. Outside the main entrance, hundreds of riot police appeared with shields and batons at the ready.
As the police geared up, and with the white supremacists recovering inside the station, we jumped around under the nearby railway bridge singing ‘Five-nil to the BLM,’ parodying the football chants of the EDL and DFLA. To get away from the police we headed to the South Bank. It was at this point that a scuffle broke out with a lone fascist and a Black protester was photographed carrying him to safety.
Outside the National Theatre we decided to cross back over Waterloo Bridge. We began singing ‘Fuck EDL’ again. ‘If you want EDL,’ someone joked, ‘don’t show up five hours late.’
It was now a quarter past six, more than an hour after a police curfew had been imposed. The Met had issued a Section 60 order, which meant they could stop and search whoever they liked. Reports later confirmed that all around the area, as far north as Euston, police were stopping every black person in sight, along with anyone who looked like a potential BLM protester. The police had blocked off the south end of Waterloo Bridge. As we reached the north side of the river, those of us at the front noticed a unit of officers bouncing up the stairs to try to block us off. We called for people to run forwards as quickly as possible. The police managed to hold us back for a moment, but we soon broke through. People began dancing around in celebration. It was premature. At the traffic lights up ahead, a dozen police vans came screeching in.
We called for people to run for it, as fast as they could, any way they could. Only a couple of dozen of us made it past the police lines before they could effectively assemble. We watched from the other side, at a cautious distance, as the riot police began swinging their batons and making arrests. A number of protesters were dragged out and pinned to the ground under the knees of three or more officers.
The whole day we’d been guided by the principles of ‘stay together’ and ‘no one left behind’, but as I spoke with a few others who had made it out, we guiltily realised there was nothing we could do. With the Section 60 order out, all we could do was somehow try to make it home without getting arrested.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2020)

scifisam said:


> That's with the benefit of hindsight, though. Plus I'm saying he was a good war leader, not a good person. A lot of the stuff he did was inexcusable, but it would be really really hard to find a leader during a major war who didn't fuck some of his people over or make some errors that cost a lot of lives. It's part of why getting rid of Churchill's statues is more controversial than outright slavers.



Reading the after reports you get the sense that Churchills generals spent an inordinate amount of time trying to prevent his next stupid fucking idea or patiently explaining why, no, throwing more men across the channel to build morale wouldn't actually work. Theres a real sense of "oh no whats he talking about now" from Alanbrooke

Lets also not start on his Soft Underbelly of Europe (which coincidentally is where all the fucking mountains are)


----------



## likesfish (Jun 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Reading the after reports you get the sense that Churchills generals spent an inordinate amount of time trying to prevent his next stupid fucking idea or patiently explaining why, no, throwing more men across the channel to build morale wouldn't actually work. Theres a real sense of "oh no whats he talking about now" from Alanbrooke
> 
> Lets also not start on his Soft Underbelly of Europe (which coincidentally is where all the fucking mountains are)


 one of the quotes was something like Churchill had 100ideas a day 4 were  possibly good the trick was finding that one and stopping the others


----------



## scifisam (Jun 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Reading the after reports you get the sense that Churchills generals spent an inordinate amount of time trying to prevent his next stupid fucking idea or patiently explaining why, no, throwing more men across the channel to build morale wouldn't actually work. Theres a real sense of "oh no whats he talking about now" from Alanbrooke
> 
> Lets also not start on his Soft Underbelly of Europe (which coincidentally is where all the fucking mountains are)



Yeah, but when you look back at history it seems hugely unlikely that a short dark-haired bloke from Austria who was a bit shit in WWI would end up commanding a third reich partly based on the Aryan race being tall and blonde. In a movie, that would be completely unrealistic.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 17, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, but when you look back at history it seems hugely unlikely that a short dark-haired bloke from Austria who was a bit shit in WWI would end up commanding a third reich partly based on the Aryan race being tall and blonde. In a movie, that would be completely unrealistic.



dont know about the "bit shit in ww1" bit - he was only a corporal, was decorated for bravery twice and was wounded and gassed. he was already a fanatical nationalist though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Reading the after reports you get the sense that Churchills generals spent an inordinate amount of time trying to prevent his next stupid fucking idea or patiently explaining why, no, throwing more men across the channel to build morale wouldn't actually work. Theres a real sense of "oh no whats he talking about now" from Alanbrooke
> 
> Lets also not start on his Soft Underbelly of Europe (which coincidentally is where all the fucking mountains are)


That's not really the argument, though, is it. More relevant would be things like the three million dead Bengalis in 1943. At the very least, such things should be taught at school - god knows they spend long enough over WW2, or used to. And you want to have a clear argument here - any argument about choosing targets can be countered with 'well he choose Hitler as a target, didn't he, before the government? He got the big one right.'

I agree with Sam's broader point, though. As much as anything else, there are other less ambiguous targets to go at first before getting to Churchill. Colston was the perfect place to start. Not a bad idea to build through history from questioning the legacy of the slave trade to questioning the legacy of the empire - Rhodes, etc. Tactical mistake to start on Churchill right now, imho, no matter how tempting it may be.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, but when you look back at history it seems hugely unlikely that a short dark-haired bloke from Austria who was a bit shit in WWI would end up commanding a third reich partly based on the Aryan race being tall and blonde. In a movie, that would be completely unrealistic.



Not sure what Adolf has to do with it. You were saying Churchill chose his battles well, but he literally didn't do that. He was an overly jingoistic tit. I shan't blame him to much for military debacles in the Far East (aside from his attitude towards Bengal being "fuck them" in which case yes I blame him, the murderer) because that was a deep seated rot caused by decades of malaise and racism, but he certainly didn't excel himself in his planning in Europe. Or managing to persuade FDR that Stalin was as much of a tyrannical murderer as he could have done.

He was great at PR and taking credit, great at slopey shouldering blame off to someone else.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not sure what Adolf has to do with it. You were saying Churchill chose his battles well, but he literally didn't do that. He was an overly jingoistic tit. I shan't blame him to much for military debacles in the Far East (aside from his attitude towards Bengal being "fuck them" in which case yes I blame him, the murderer) because that was a deep seated rot caused by decades of malaise and racism, but he certainly didn't excel himself in his planning in Europe. Or managing to persuade FDR that Stalin was as much of a tyrannical murderer as he could have done.
> 
> He was great at PR and taking credit, great at slopey shouldering blame off to someone else.


The Bengal famine is a perfect example of a BLM matter, of course - in this specific case, Bengali lives matter. How many British people are even aware of it, and Britain's culpability in it? It certainly wasn't mentioned in any history lesson I had. No mention of any Opium wars either, funnily enough. Long-term, the decolonisation of education in the UK is a big and deep task, and Churchill needs to figure in that discussion.


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's not really the argument, though, is it. More relevant would be things like the three million dead Bengalis in 1943. At the very least, such things should be taught at school - god knows they spend long enough over WW2, or used to. And you want to have a clear argument here - any argument about choosing targets can be countered with 'well he choose Hitler as a target, didn't he, before the government? He got the big one right.'
> 
> I agree with Sam's broader point, though. As much as anything else, there are other less ambiguous targets to go at first before getting to Churchill. Colston was the perfect place to start. Not a bad idea to build through history from questioning the legacy of the slave trade to questioning the legacy of the empire - Rhodes, etc. Tactical mistake to start on Churchill right now, imho, no matter how tempting it may be.


Has anyone seriously suggested it? I mean I've got it on the list somewhere between hanging all the landlords and increasing inheritance tax to 100%. There might even have been a couple of devil's advocate pieces in the press but I'm not aware of any campaign to get rid of his statue. The tactical mistake is falling into the trap of believing that this is to do with Churchill's statue.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> Has anyone seriously suggested it? I mean I've got it on the list somewhere between hanging all the landlords and increasing inheritance tax to 100%. There might even have been a couple of devil's advocate pieces in the press but I'm not aware of any campaign to get rid of his statue. The tactical mistake is falling into the trap of believing that this is to do with Churchill's statue.


Fair dos, and yes, the noise is mostly from the 'protectors'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's not really the argument, though, is it. More relevant would be things like the three million dead Bengalis in 1943. At the very least, such things should be taught at school - god knows they spend long enough over WW2, or used to. And you want to have a clear argument here - any argument about choosing targets can be countered with 'well he choose Hitler as a target, didn't he, before the government? He got the big one right.'
> 
> I agree with Sam's broader point, though. As much as anything else, there are other less ambiguous targets to go at first before getting to Churchill. Colston was the perfect place to start. Not a bad idea to build through history from questioning the legacy of the slave trade to questioning the legacy of the empire - Rhodes, etc. Tactical mistake to start on Churchill right now, imho, no matter how tempting it may be.


if you ever find yourself in a scrap and think 'let's start with the little ones and i'll work my way up to the big bugger' don't be surprised if you find yourself kicked to fuck. as any fule kno, you have a pop at the biggest fucker first. the same here: winston churchill embodies the empire from victoria's reign to the 1960s. who else should you go for, the people down the food chain? the people who were about before him? 

people have been having a go at churchill _for years_. people had a pop at his statue in 2000, we're now 20 years down the line and for you "it's a mistake to start on churchill right now". if not now, when? i don't myself think that for you it will _ever_ be the right time. but churchill's key to this, demolish that particular idol, show how clayey his feet are, and much of the rest comes tumbling down.


----------



## cantsin (Jun 17, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> With the benefit of hindsight, do you still think this? Leave these fash boneheads to their own devices and they sieg heil whist defending Churchill, fight with the police and urinate next to a plaque honouring an officer stabbed in a terrorist attack. If a large BLM counter-protest had been present, the inevitable fighting that would have occurred would have been the media's focus and on top of that anti-racist activists could have suffered injuries and state repression. Staying away was very wise.



agreed,  but with the added kicker at the end of non official BLMers scaring some of the drunk bastards sh*tless, and making the masterace look even more unmasterful


----------



## krink (Jun 17, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> With the benefit of hindsight, do you still think this? Leave these fash boneheads to their own devices and they sieg heil whist defending Churchill, fight with the police and urinate next to a plaque honouring an officer stabbed in a terrorist attack. If a large BLM counter-protest had been present, the inevitable fighting that would have occurred would have been the media's focus and on top of that anti-racist activists could have suffered injuries and state repression. Staying away was very wise.



see post 1056 a way back for my take on it after events ( i don't know how to link to posts, sorry) but I think it would be a stretch to say the fash snatching defeat from the jaws of victory that was the "official" BLM leaders' plan.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 17, 2020)

Rhodes out! (As in the statues going)


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 17, 2020)

Nasty, nasty stuff in Glasgow tonight again sadly.





Marauding racist / fascist / loyalist gang harrassing a small Refugess welcome rally in George Square. Escalated seriously and police now making the arrests they should have made on Sunday.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2020)

MoL story, so only a screen shot:

To the surprise of no-one...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2020)

"...activist..."


----------



## tim (Jun 18, 2020)

Panto season has come early with a production of Peter the Pied Piper of Oxford.



The privileged leading the privileged


----------



## krink (Jun 18, 2020)

Round my way (in England) there are stickers for something about Union Bears and they are Rangers stickers. Are these the people in the Glasgow videos above? Just so I know to scrape them off or not. Cheers.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 18, 2020)

krink said:


> Round my way (in England) there are stickers for something about Union Bears and they are Rangers stickers. Are these the people in the Glasgow videos above? Just so I know to scrape them off or not. Cheers.


Yes.


----------



## Mation (Jun 18, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Has this been posted yet? Quite a useful overview of what happened where & why from Saturday.
> 
> 15 JUNE 2020
> *‘Five-nil to the BLM’*
> ...


Sorry, but that just doesn't read right. This isn't very helpful as I can't put my finger on it


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 18, 2020)

Last night’s demo was organised by No Evictions, a group working on conditions for asylum seekers in Glasgow. Here’s their statement on events:


----------



## teqniq (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2020)

There's a bit more than that, there was a message too:

_“Now look at what you made me do.

“Stop protesting. Leave Elliott’s grave alone.

“Put Colston’s statue back or things will really heat up.”_

Elliot's grave is that of GH Elliott. Do look him up people.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> There's a bit more than that, there was a message too:
> 
> _“Now look at what you made me do.
> 
> ...


That is one offensive gravestone!


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2020)

Fucking snowflakes judging gravestone wording by today's standards.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2020)

Dominic Raab thinking taking the knee is from game of thrones and being subjugated

just what you need with a foreign secretary

Man with finger on world events


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Dominic Raab thinking taking the knee is from game of thrones and being subjugated
> 
> just what you need with a foreign secretary
> 
> Man with finger on world events




What a cunt.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2020)

I’d like Raab to take one of my knees.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2020)

Raab’s views on taking the knee just proves they don’t live or belong in the real world.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Raab’s views on taking the knee just proves they don’t live or belong in the real world.


Every single time eh! they get it spectacularly wrong then try and backtrack
Now got all sorts of lovely people backing him up which illustrates the shit stupid thick points he made

And what a true anglo saxon man, only kneeling for the queen and his mrs when he proposed!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2020)

ddraig said:


> And what a true anglo saxon man, only kneeling for the queen and his mrs when he proposed!



I think it’s a more Norman/French/Aristo type of behaviour!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I think it’s a more Norman/French/Aristo type of behaviour!


yeah


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 18, 2020)

If only Ern knew


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 18, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> dont know about the "bit shit in ww1" bit - he was only a corporal, was decorated for bravery twice and was wounded and gassed. he was already a fanatical nationalist though.


   He was a runner so he got to hang around the command element being a brown nosing bastard. His former comrades couldn't stand him by all accounts.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 18, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> His former comrades couldn't stand him by all accounts.


They say that now but yeah never liked him, dodgy little fucker... etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, but when you look back at history it seems hugely unlikely that a short dark-haired bloke from Austria who was a bit shit in WWI would end up commanding a third reich partly based on the Aryan race being tall and blonde. In a movie, that would be completely unrealistic.


i don't know where you get the short bit from, hitler was 5'10". 

and say what you like about hitler, he wasn't responsible for the deaths of many thousands of soldiers in the first world war. churchill, by contrast...


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 18, 2020)

Buckaroo said:


> They say that now but yeah never liked him, dodgy little fucker... etc


 They couldn't even be enticed to say nice things about him when he was in charge of Germany .


Pickman's model said:


> i don't know where you get the short bit from, hitler was 5'10".
> 
> and say what you like about hitler, he wasn't responsible for the deaths of many thousands of soldiers in the first world war. churchill, by contrast...


 Just millions in the next one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> Just millions in the next one.


never lets you down, does it, "when in doubt state the bleeding obvious"


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> They couldn't even be enticed to say nice things about him when he was in charge of Germany .
> 
> Just millions in the next one.



Churchhill managed to stave a few  million indians during the second war world if we are keeping tabs


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 18, 2020)

Dominic Raab's comments are very telling in the way he compares solidarity with Black lives matter to a fantasy world where he rules and the only other position is 'subordinate'...the whole analogy aligns with the Far Right  dog whistle that giving Black people equality/equity means losing 'power' . This is the thinking of White Supremacists; it is racism.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 18, 2020)

Even if it's a deliberate attempt to undermine, along with Hancock's  getting Marcus' name wrong yesterday. It boils down to the same thing.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2020)

War on woke methinks the strategy  is called

it is playing by trump/ populism playbook
don't upset the base


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Dominic Raab's comments are very telling in the way he compares solidarity with Black lives matter to a fantasy world where he rules and the only other position is 'subordinate'...the whole analogy aligns with the Far Right  dog whistle that giving Black people equality/equity means losing 'power' . This is the thinking of White Supremacists; it is racism.


But it does doesn’t it, in their heads it does mean losing power. Or rather losing what they feel is their rightful place in the world at the top of the hierarchy, their dominance depends on people who don’t look like them being kept in their place kicked back down when necessary. 
I keep remembering how they were singing ‘we want our country back’ last weekend and that it’s a good thing, if they sincerely feel that the country that once was theirs isnt anymore.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know where you get the short bit from, hitler was 5'10".


Churchill was 5 feet 5, unlike his statue.


----------



## krink (Jun 19, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Yes.


Mission accomplished. All gone


----------



## Totoro303 (Jun 19, 2020)

krink said:


> Mission accomplished. All gone


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> But it does doesn’t it, in their heads it does mean losing power. Or rather losing what they feel is their rightful place in the world at the top of the hierarchy, their dominance depends on people who don’t look like them being kept in their place kicked back down when necessary.
> I keep remembering how they were singing ‘we want our country back’ last weekend and that it’s a good thing, if they sincerely feel that the country that once was theirs isnt anymore.



It’s a thing with fuckwits that they interpret ‘Black Lives Matter’ as meaning ‘black lives matter more than me’ rather than ‘black lives matter as much as me’. Maybe it needs this clarification for those still catching up at the back?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2020)

dunno

there are some fuckwits who see the concept ‘black lives matter as much as me’ as a threat...


----------



## LDC (Jun 20, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Dominic Raab's comments are very telling in the way he compares solidarity with Black lives matter to a fantasy world where he rules and the only other position is 'subordinate'...the whole analogy aligns with the Far Right  dog whistle that giving Black people equality/equity means losing 'power' . This is the thinking of White Supremacists; it is racism.



Are you saying Raab is a White Supremacist? And for clarity what do you mean by that?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 20, 2020)

Shitloads of police in London today for BLM demo:


----------



## maomao (Jun 20, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Shitloads of police in London today for BLM demo:



Should be relatively peaceful this week anyway shouldn't it? The fash'll be hiding in case they beat themselves up again.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> Should be relatively peaceful this week anyway shouldn't it? The fash'll be hiding in case they beat themselves up again.


I would like to think so, unless the OB are itching to crack some skulls and can't contain themselves.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 20, 2020)

teqniq said:


> unless the OB are itching to crack some skulls and can't contain themselves.



Well, that seems unlikely


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 20, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Are you saying Raab is a White Supremacist? And for clarity what do you mean by that?



I'm saying that Raab is promoting White Supremacy,  the ideology of hierarchy based on class and race, where a civil rights and equality campaign is viewed through the framework of ruling or being subordinate, no in between, no shared ground, no equality, that allyship and support is to lose 'power'. I think you already know what it means and that it's at the core of Imperialism and the colonialist mentality that still runs deep through 'Conservatism' in this county.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 20, 2020)

The coppers keeping "the statue defenders" well away from the BLM protest in George Square today.  They look to be in scummy, violent mode, as you'd expect.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

FFS



The movement has *BEGAN*


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 21, 2020)

Where can I buy one of these t-shirts?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2020)

the internet HTH


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 21, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Where can I buy one of these t-shirts?
> 
> View attachment 218707


  Other than the mythical lefty equality lecturer the daily mail quote. Has anyone ever claimed otherwise? That shirt is just cringe worthy.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Where can I buy one of these t-shirts?
> 
> View attachment 218707



Ask cheesypoof?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 21, 2020)

dylanredefined said:


> Other than the mythical lefty equality lecturer the daily mail quote. Has anyone ever claimed otherwise? That shirt is just cringe worthy.



Have to say it made me chuckle. How much of a douche do you need to be to wear such a thing (and presumably actually believe being white is under threat)?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Where can I buy one of these t-shirts?
> 
> View attachment 218707


I don't think the model's stance really sells the shirt


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Where can I buy one of these t-shirts?


----------



## springy (Jun 21, 2020)

to me it still feels weird to see brands and stores named like “white” or “black” something…but at least this is changing now…look at the rice brand Uncle Ben’s or Aunt Jemina…super popular products in the States and now they will get a new look…after… I don’t know how many years…maybe a hundred? This is an important step that should have been gone already many years ago…Marketing in general has to change to bear in mind that your skin colour doesn’t matter…But nowadays marketing still conveys the image of humiliation and prejudice of black people (as slaves) and the great power of white people (slave trader)…let’s see where this new changes will lead us to…


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2020)

springy said:


> to me it still feels weird to see brands and stores named like “white” or “black” something…but at least this is changing now…look at the rice brand Uncle Ben’s or Aunt Jemina…super popular products in the States and now they will get a new look…after… I don’t know how many years…maybe a hundred? This is an important step that should have been gone already many years ago…Marketing in general has to change to bear in mind that your skin colour doesn’t matter…But nowadays marketing still conveys the image of humiliation and prejudice of black people (as slaves) and the great power of white people (slave trader)…let’s see where this new changes will lead us to…



I think it's only weird if the branding is actually modeled on racial archetypes, like Uncle Ben's/Aunt Jemima's. I don't think companies should change their name or branding just because Mr Black or Mrs White decided to base theirs on their own name. I doubt that The White Company of London are subtly signalling their predilection for pointy hoods.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

The lovely cuddly progressive Avon and Somerset police have today started their colston statue public facing investigation and are looking for grasses.  Notable that the evening post has declined to publish their rogues gallery when they normally jump at the chance to. I wonder if this starting this week is anything to do with the heightened multiple front assault the merchant venturer gangsters are going to be facing from today on - for which, watch this space.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The lovely cuddly progressive Avon and Somerset police have today started their colston statue public facing investigation and are looking for grasses.  Notable that the evening post has declined to publish their rogues gallery when they normally jump at the chance to. I wonder if this starting this week is anything to do with the heightened multiple front assault the merchant venturer gangsters are going to be facing from today on - for which, watch this space.


Sadly few other media sites seem to share their views on this


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Sadly few other media sites seem to share their views on this


Another local media thing, bristol 24-7 - which was positioning itself as a to the left of the post - has been under serious attack for publishing the pics. Given that they rely on subs and subscribers to contribute a lot of their content i think that may prove to be a very costly _mistake._


----------



## andysays (Jun 22, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I think it's only weird if the branding is actually modeled on racial archetypes, like Uncle Ben's/Aunt Jemima's. I don't think companies should change their name or branding just because Mr Black or Mrs White decided to base theirs on their own name. I doubt that The White Company of London are subtly signalling their predilection for pointy hoods.


You say that, but I'm pretty sure I remember a review of the White Stripes suggesting that their name was in some way dodgy...


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2020)

andysays said:


> You say that, but I'm pretty sure I remember a review of the White Stripes suggesting that their name was in some way dodgy...


sounds like some kind of apocryphal bullshit story to me.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 22, 2020)

springy said:


> to me it still feels weird to see brands and stores named like “white” or “black” something…but at least this is changing now…look at the rice brand Uncle Ben’s or Aunt Jemina…super popular products in the States and now they will get a new look…after… I don’t know how many years…maybe a hundred? This is an important step that should have been gone already many years ago…Marketing in general has to change to bear in mind that your skin colour doesn’t matter…But nowadays marketing still conveys the image of humiliation and prejudice of black people (as slaves) and the great power of white people (slave trader)…let’s see where this new changes will lead us to…


Clearly my and my sons skin colour does matter. What does marketing matter right now if I and my son are still going to have less opportunity and have negative connotations applied to us? What about when he goes to Cornwall to visit his  mate and when they go to the pub every fucker goes up to him asking him if he has drugs for sale???? (He is totally straight edge apart from the odd beer).

What about when people are surprised I'm intelligent? Or when I'm angry I'm just an angry black woman and  that's the only justification for my anger. Or that people are scared of me before they have met me? 

Let's get the priorities right. 
Marketing has a part to play but there are more pressing things going on.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> sounds like some kind of apocryphal bullshit story to me.


And imo is nothing about what is really going on. It just takes away from the actual issues which are not if something is named black or white ffs


----------



## andysays (Jun 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> sounds like some kind of apocryphal bullshit story to me.


Well whatever it sounds like to you, I think it was Rob Young in Wire magazine who wrote it.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2020)

andysays said:


> Well whatever it sounds like to you, I think it was Rob Young in Wire magazine who wrote it.


dig it out and post it on the ID politics thread.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2020)

andysays said:


> You say that, but I'm pretty sure I remember a review of the White Stripes suggesting that their name was in some way dodgy...



Such idiots are best ignored, I think.


----------



## andysays (Jun 22, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Such idiots are best ignored, I think.


I agree, I wasn't seeking to make a major point or suggest that it's of any real significance.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 22, 2020)

People really should be wearing masks on demos, nowadays for two reasons.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2020)

andysays said:


> I agree, I wasn't seeking to make a major point or suggest that it's of any real significance.


it's not of any significance, but as an observation it's fairly close to saying _they won't even let you celebrate christmas_ in it's form and purpose, so I'd be interested in seeing how much truth there is behind it.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> it's not of any significance, but as an observation it's fairly close to saying _they won't even let you celebrate christmas_ in it's form and purpose, so I'd be interested in seeing how much truth there is behind it.



I could easily believe that some well-meaning but liberally misguided type, wracked with white guilt, might make such a silly observation. Such events do occasionally happen, and of course there will inevitably be reactionary cunts attempting to make hay out of them. But so far as I can tell they've never been "official policy" or anything that warrants the fake outrage from certain quarters. That's usually the story behind things like that, in my experience.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I could easily believe that some well-meaning but liberally misguided type, wracked with white guilt, might make such a silly observation. Such events do occasionally happen, and of course there will inevitably be reactionary cunts attempting to make hay out of them. But so far as I can tell they've never been "official policy" or anything that warrants the fake outrage from certain quarters. That's usually the story behind things like that, in my experience.


or they're sometimes complex and nuanced arguments reduced to the point of absurdity in order to dismiss them


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 22, 2020)

The Wire Issue 211 editorial by Rob Young


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 22, 2020)

it does not really suggest that the name is dodgy in the way that is suggested here.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2020)

thanks for clearing that up Fozzie.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The lovely cuddly progressive Avon and Somerset police have today started their colston statue public facing investigation and are looking for grasses.  Notable that the evening post has declined to publish their rogues gallery when they normally jump at the chance to. I wonder if this starting this week is anything to do with the heightened multiple front assault the merchant venturer gangsters are going to be facing from today on - for which, watch this space.


Further to this the post have now published an editorial basically calling this as bullshit explaining why they won't publish the pics, don't support any prosecutions  and also pointing the finger at mayor rees who himself has tried to paint a not very accurate pic of himself as a fearless anti-colston/merchant venturer.


----------



## andysays (Jun 22, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The Wire Issue 211 editorial by Rob Young
> 
> View attachment 218872


Thanks for that, Fozzie Bear .

I'll have a read of it when I'm on a PC later and see if it matches my recollection


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Further to this the post have now published an editorial basically calling this as bullshit explaining why they won't publish the pics, don't support any prosecutions  and also pointing the finger at mayor rees who himself has tried to paint a not very accurate pic of himself as a fearless anti-colston/merchant venturer.


And this is where things will start to get interesting, the best thing at this point would be to fish the statue out of the drink, send it to the scrapyard/museum, clean the plinth and forget all this ever happened because at the end of the day no-one really gives a shit about a 125 year old statue to a guy who died 300 years ago.
This however is what will not happen, Plod doesn't get to pick and choose whether something is justified or not and they can't ignore what is a clear cut case of criminal damage.
The Mayor and the council are equally between a rock and a hard place, they can't justify not co-operating with a legtimate police investigation and I suspect they really, really don't wan't to be seen as supporting it either. 
I suspect that both the Mayor and Plod are probably hoping that this time no-one comes forward and after a bit they can quietly file it under unsolved.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> And this is where things will start to get interesting, the best thing at this point would be to fish the statue out of the drink, send it to the scrapyard/museum, clean the plinth and forget all this ever happened because at the end of the day no-one really gives a shit about a 125 year old statue to a guy who died 300 years ago.
> This however is what will not happen, Plod doesn't get to pick and choose whether something is justified or not and they can't ignore what is a clear cut case of criminal damage.
> The Mayor and the council are equally between a rock and a hard place, they can't justify not co-operating with a legtimate police investigation and I suspect they really, really don't wan't to be seen as supporting it either.
> I suspect that both the Mayor and Plod are probably hoping that this time no-one comes forward and after a bit they can quietly file it under unsolved.



The statue already is out of the water been restored and put away for safekeeping.

Lots of people give a shit and have done for a very long time. Did you not actually see what happened? Do you know of the multi-decades campaigns, the long running public debates about this? Why do you think this has not gone away for so many years if no one gives a shit? Why is it still dominating local discussion? And proper everyday mainstream discussion at that.

The police proceeded because a complaint _from the council _was made. The complaint didn't need to be made. They're not looking not to co-operate with the police. The mayor certainly doesn't want to be _seen _as pushing the police to investigate and prosecute as he's sought to make personal and political capital from posing as a fearless anti-colston/venturers opponent. He's not. Nevertheless, the council he leads has made a complaint. Why would you would think the police wouldn't like to get the chance to stick their fingers in local troublemakers as well? They've been doing it for years - sticking vid cams in activist pubs and meeting places and so on - i think you (and others) don't quite know what's been going on down here for a long time now.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 22, 2020)

Was there been much local/non-university  opposition to the oxford/Rhodes statue?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

On the off chance:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I suspect that both the Mayor and Plod are probably hoping that this time no-one comes forward and after a bit they can quietly file it under unsolved.


if they wanted that they'd not be doing what they're doing


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2020)

Presumably the council can withdraw the criminal damage complaint if they want to? Also suspect the decision on this may not have come from the top and consequences may not have been properly considered.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> if they wanted that they'd not be doing what they're doing


No I don't think so, organisations and institutions act in a different way to individuals, there are probably some coppers who agree with the destruction of the statue and probably some coppers who recognized some of the protestors and thought "Yes at last I can nail the bastards". But at the end of the day it doesn't really matter what any of them as individuals think, they're part of something bigger than themselves. Organisations have to follow a path due largely to organisational inertia, even if everyone doing it can see what they're doing is dumb.
There will be an investigation into the statue's destruction because the rules say there should be and no-one wants to be the person that everyone else criticises for making the decision.
Plod (and the council officers) will fall over themselves to hide behind procedure rather than doing the sensible thing and saying "Fuck it"
That's the reason why the statue stayed up as long as it did (and why it will never go back up) no-one amongst the people in a position to make decisions truly cared enough to stand up and say "Yeah chuck the damn thing in the skip!" so they just wasted time in silly debates over wording for a plaque until events overtook them.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2020)

The post had no problem posting this picture, feel free to grass up this pillock:









						Police issue picture of man in connection with damage to actor's statue
					

Some kind of corrosive substance was smeared on the bust




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> No I don't think so, organisations and institutions act in a different way to individuals, there are probably some coppers who agree with the destruction of the statue and probably some coppers who recognized some of the protestors and thought "Yes at last I can nail the bastards". But at the end of the day it doesn't really matter what any of them as individuals think, they're part of something bigger than themselves. Organisations have to follow a path due largely to organisational inertia, even if everyone doing it can see what they're doing is dumb.
> There will be an investigation into the statue's destruction because the rules say there should be and no-one wants to be the person that everyone else criticises for making the decision.
> Plod (and the council officers) will fall over themselves to hide behind procedure rather than doing the sensible thing and saying "Fuck it"
> That's the reason why the statue stayed up as long as it did (and why it will never go back up) no-one amongst the people in a position to make decisions truly cared enough to stand up and say "Yeah chuck the damn thing in the skip!" so they just wasted time in silly debates over wording for a plaque until events overtook them.


i have never known the police to hold back from an investigation into left-wing people as you're suggesting they will do here. i suspect in the weeks and months to come you will be eating your words with a side order of coleslaw


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> No I don't think so, organisations and institutions act in a different way to individuals, there are probably some coppers who agree with the destruction of the statue and probably some coppers who recognized some of the protestors and thought "Yes at last I can nail the bastards". But at the end of the day it doesn't really matter what any of them as individuals think, they're part of something bigger than themselves. Organisations have to follow a path due largely to organisational inertia, even if everyone doing it can see what they're doing is dumb.
> There will be an investigation into the statue's destruction because the rules say there should be and no-one wants to be the person that everyone else criticises for making the decision.
> Plod (and the council officers) will fall over themselves to hide behind procedure rather than doing the sensible thing and saying "Fuck it"
> That's the reason why the statue stayed up as long as it did (and why it will never go back up) no-one amongst the people in a position to make decisions truly cared enough to stand up and say "Yeah chuck the damn thing in the skip!" so they just wasted time in silly debates over wording for a plaque until events overtook them.


The reason that the statue stayed up so long was the local power the merchant venturers hold and their ability to financially blackmail the city in order to pursue their interests - one of which, was, until recently, in keeping this bloody statue up. It wasn't because of bureaucratic inertia.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The reason that the statue stayed up so long was the local power the merchant venturers hold and their ability to financially blackmail the city in order to pursue their interests - one of which, was, until recently, in keeping this bloody statue up. It wasn't because of bureaucratic inertia.


Why do you think it would be in the interests of the merchant venturers to keep the statue up assuming they have the power that you and probably they imagine they have? In my experience people like this are mostly interested in how much money they can get out of something.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Why do you think it would be in the interests of the merchant venturers to keep the statue up assuming they have the power that you and probably they imagine they have? In my experience people like this are mostly interested in how much money they can get out of something.


_They _thought it was in their interests, hence them fighting over many many years to a) put it up b) keep it up c) sabotage any moves towards taking it down or even putting a fully explanatory plaque up. You clearly don't know what'[s been going on here or who these people are.  have provided some in-depth links on this thread before - you may want to have a look at them.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> _They _thought it was in their interests, hence them fighting over many many years to a) put it up b) keep it up c) sabotage any moves towards taking it down or even putting a fully explanatory plaque up. You clearly don't know what'[s been going on here or who these people are.  have provided some in-depth links on this thread before - you may want to have a look at them.


The statue was erected in 1895 so clearly the people who erected the statue and the people who dithered over the plaque are not the same ones, Unless the Society of Merchant Venturers are a branch of the Illuminati (rather than as I suspect a group of pompous local businessmen with an overinflated sense of their own importance), I can't see their motives being anything other "Oh Well it's always been there why should it change?". They were probably more worked up over the fact that someone wanted to change something rather than going into the reasons behind it.
It's illuminating (no pun intended) to me that in the immediate aftermath of the BLM movement, there was an unseemly rush by countless commercial organisations to express their solidarity with the BLM movement, do they fuck as care, they just care about how they look to the public that buys their shit and are worried that the public will stop buying it.
Why would the SoMV be any different? Would you care about a statue your great-granddad put up to his great-granddad if you thought someone might put a brick through your window or worst end up costing you money.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> The statue was erected in 1895 so clearly the people who erected the statue and the people who dithered over the plaque are not the same ones, Unless the Society of Merchant Venturers are a branch of the Illuminati (rather than as I suspect a group of pompous local businessmen with an overinflated sense of their own importance), I can't see their motives being anything other "Oh Well it's always been there why should it change?". They were probably more worked up over the fact that someone wanted to change something rather than going into the reasons behind it.
> It's illuminating (no pun intended) to me that in the immediate aftermath of the BLM movement, there was an unseemly rush by countless commercial organisations to express their solidarity with the BLM movement, do they fuck as care, they just care about how they look to the public that buys their shit and are worried that the public will stop buying it.
> Why would the SoMV be any different? Would you care about a statue your great-granddad put up to his great-granddad if you thought someone might put a brick through your window or worst end up costing you money.


Ok, you have no idea then of the actual merchant venturers and their local reach and if you aren't prepared to countenance the idea that they're anything beyond what you imagine (based on what?) then this discussion is pointless.

edit: and they didn't _dither _over the plaque  - they _intervened _to sabotage it and remove a series of truths damaging to them.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't claim to know what Avon and Somerset's finest will be up to over this, but I think the government will not want the investigation to proceed because of the likelihood of a politically awkward trial (the defendants will have a lot of public sympathy) ending in a jury acquittal.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Ok, you have no idea then of the actual merchant venturers and their local reach and if you aren't prepared to countenance the idea that they're anything beyond what you imagine (based on what?) then this discussion is pointless.
> 
> edit: and they didn't _dither _over the plaque  - they _intervened _to sabotage it and remove a series of truths damaging to them.


If you're not interested in further debate fine, your privilege but that edit is just plain daft. What truths damaging to them? The fact that Colton was a slave trader is hardly a secret and even if it was how does it reflect badly on current members of the Society? I rather doubt they've ever traded in slaves. Them denying he was isn't actually damaging to them is it? The most likely consequence is someone saying to them "Come On everyone knows what he was"


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> If you're not interested in further debate fine, your privilege but that edit is just plain daft. What truths damaging to them? The fact that Colton was a slave trader is hardly a secret and even if it was how does it reflect badly on current members of the Society? I rather doubt they've ever traded in slaves. Them denying he was isn't actually damaging to them is it? The most likely consequence is someone saying to them "Come On everyone knows what he was"



All wrong of course. And the venturers consequent scrabbling around to remove themselves from precisely the sort of damage they feared the truth about colston being on the plaque might bring sort of proves it Their twitter since is hilarious and revealing).  But then you wouldn't know about their reactions since would you because firstly, you know sweet FA about them beyond what you _imagine _ they must be based on some comparison with another group you have heard of - and that seemingly being enough for you to translate into reality, and secondly been following the case - even from afar (i don't know where you are but it can't be bristol) to have even minimal knowledge of what's been taking place, even on the surface evening news level, never mind anything more substantive. You don't even know what the plaque controversy was about.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

But my, you do sound very sensible and common sense don't you?


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> But my, you do sound very sensible and common sense don't you?


I think you mean that as an insult but most people would consider it a compliment but I am genuinely curious about your point of view.
I understand this is the original wording of the plaque:-

_From 1680-1692, Bristol-born merchant, Edward Colston was a high official of the Royal African Company which had the monopoly on the British slave trade until 1698._[4] _Colston played an active role in the enslavement of over 84,000 Africans (including 12,000 children) of whom over 19,000 died en route to the Caribbean and America._[5] _He also invested in the Spanish slave trade_[6] _and in slave-produced sugar._[7]_ Much of his fortune was made from slavery and as Tory MP for Bristol (1710-1713), he defended the city’s ’right’ to trade in enslaved Africans._[8]
_Local people who did not subscribe to his religious and political beliefs were not permitted to benefit from his charities._

It certainly doesn't paint Edward Colston in a favourable light at all but I totally fail to see how it would damage the reputation of anyone alive today 300 years after his death.
What am I missing?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I think you mean that as an insult but most people would consider it a compliment but I am genuinely curious about your point of view.
> I understand this is the original wording of the plaque:-
> 
> _From 1680-1692, Bristol-born merchant, Edward Colston was a high official of the Royal African Company which had the monopoly on the British slave trade until 1698._[4] _Colston played an active role in the enslavement of over 84,000 Africans (including 12,000 children) of whom over 19,000 died en route to the Caribbean and America._[5] _He also invested in the Spanish slave trade_[6] _and in slave-produced sugar._[7]_ Much of his fortune was made from slavery and as Tory MP for Bristol (1710-1713), he defended the city’s ’right’ to trade in enslaved Africans._[8]
> ...


Once again, maybe ask the venturers as it was their sabotage not mine that got the plaque pulled. In line with decades of previous sabotage of attempts to put the historical record straight on them and their activities.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2020)

Raheem said:


> I don't claim to know what Avon and Somerset's finest will be up to over this, but I think the government will not want the investigation to proceed because of the likelihood of a politically awkward trial (the defendants will have a lot of public sympathy) ending in a jury acquittal.


If they have any sense, the charges will be such that it will be a magistrate's court rather than a jury. Agree with you otherwise. My money would be on no charges.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 22, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If they have any sense, the charges will be such that it will be a magistrate's court rather than a jury. Agree with you otherwise. My money would be on no charges.


Anyone who's charged with an offence can opt for a Crown Court trial, which is what they would be likely to do.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

BBC4 now (sky 116) program on colston slavery and bristol right now - made before the dumping. With Miles Chambers.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Anyone who's charged with an offence can opt for a Crown Court trial, which is what they would be likely to do.


Ah ok, I didn' know that. And yes, they would.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Anyone who's charged with an offence can opt for a Crown Court trial, which is what they would be likely to do.


Low value criminal damage is summary. The cheap materials used might well put it in this category. So no trial.


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Low value criminal damage is summary. The cheap materials used might well put it in this category. So no trial.


and assault (not causing significant injury), if they wanted to try going down that route


----------



## Raheem (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes, very minor offences could be dealt with in a magistrates' court. My bad. But the government also isn't going to want that, because it will set precedent (not in the legally binding sense) for "pull down a statue, get a fifty quid fine".


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2020)

...which everyone else will pay for them


----------



## mauvais (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I think you mean that as an insult but most people would consider it a compliment but I am genuinely curious about your point of view.
> I understand this is the original wording of the plaque:-
> 
> _From 1680-1692, Bristol-born merchant, Edward Colston was a high official of the Royal African Company which had the monopoly on the British slave trade until 1698._[4] _Colston played an active role in the enslavement of over 84,000 Africans (including 12,000 children) of whom over 19,000 died en route to the Caribbean and America._[5] _He also invested in the Spanish slave trade_[6] _and in slave-produced sugar._[7]_ Much of his fortune was made from slavery and as Tory MP for Bristol (1710-1713), he defended the city’s ’right’ to trade in enslaved Africans._[8]
> ...


You need to do some reading. I don't live in Bristol but I've learnt a lot from reading these threads and similar on Twitter.

Start by asking yourself why anyone would put up a statue in 1895 for a man who died in 1721. Then find out _who _helped put it up. Then that might help you answer your own ponderings:



> The statue was erected in 1895 so clearly the people who erected the statue and the people who dithered over the plaque are not the same ones, Unless the Society of Merchant Venturers are a branch of the Illuminati (rather than as I suspect a group of pompous local businessmen with an overinflated sense of their own importance), I can't see their motives being anything other "Oh Well it's always been there why should it change?"


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

mauvais said:


> You need to do some reading. I don't live in Bristol but I've learnt a lot from reading these threads and similar on Twitter.
> 
> Start by asking yourself why anyone would put up a statue in 1895 for a man who died in 1721. Then find out _who _helped put it up. Then that might help you answer your own ponderings:


I can tell precisely why they put up a statue to Colston, it's in the link that butchersapron posted. The gentlemen of Bristol wanted a fancy statue for their rising city, they picked Colston because his name was plastered all over the place because he spent money like water while he was alive, no doubt some of them went to the schools he endowed even.
He was re-invented as a great philanthropist due to the money he spent and the sordid means by which he gained his cash was airbrushed out of the myth of Colston.
Even  then there wasn't that much enthusiasm for it (Probably due to not wanting to fork out rather than any noble objections) and a few of them paid for it themselves which is why it actually turned out to be cheap and nasty.
According to that same link the idea of the corrective plaque was floated in 2019 (not really decades) and the SoMV or rather I suspect a few councillors (wanna bet they were Tories) who were probably also members of it got antse probably because of well reasons.
Their first objection was to the fact that it mentioned he was a Tory MP, Seriously were they worried it would cost votes? Cameron/Osborne's policy of reducing millions to destitution via austerity didn't cost votes, Windrush didn't cost votes. They were worried about this costing votes? They were worried that the 'truth' he was a slaver would come out? Any kid with a smartphone could stand in front of the statue and learn all about Edward Colston in seconds. What they were worried about was having to explain to their buddies at the next lodge dinner why they didn't put up a better argument with the uppity plebs who wanted to change the plaque on the statue of the man whose painting was above the fireplace.
And this is the real problem people are getting all excited that a few folks took the law into their own hands and chucked a cheap and nasty statue into the drink, Good for them, true people power in action. A few other statues have been taken down as well but let's be honest the best way to preserve position, power and privilege is throw the peasants a few crumbs and they will think they have won while nothing changes. We will see if that strategy works this time round.
Chucking statues in the water is a kinds of bonus, the real prize will be significant police reform in the US so kids don't get shot for being black, In this country it will be whether or not the CV's of black kids get read or chucked in the bin (and that I have seen with my own eyes), let's not get excited about statues or start imagining conspiracies by shadowy powerful groups to protect them.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I can tell precisely why they put up a statue to Colston, it's in the link that butchersapron posted. The gentlemen of Bristol wanted a fancy statue for their rising city, they picked Colston because his name was plastered all over the place because he spent money like water while he was alive, no doubt some of them went to the schools he endowed even.
> He was re-invented as a great philanthropist due to the money he spent and the sordid means by which he gained his cash was airbrushed out of the myth of Colston.
> Even  then there wasn't that much enthusiasm for it (Probably due to not wanting to fork out rather than any noble objections) and a few of them paid for it themselves which is why it actually turned out to be cheap and nasty.
> According to that same link the idea of the corrective plaque was floated in 2019 (not really decades) and the SoMV or rather I suspect a few councillors (wanna bet they were Tories) who were probably also members of it got antse probably because of well reasons.


It's remarkable how wrong you're getting this.

Was Bristol really 'rising' in 1895? And putting that aside - which gentlemen? Who paid for it?









						Statue of Edward Colston - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

mauvais said:


> It's remarkable how wrong you're getting this.
> 
> Was Bristol really 'rising' in 1895? And putting that aside - which gentlemen? Who paid for it?
> 
> ...


Again I refer to butchersapron's link the driving force was one James Arrowsmith, (in the wikipedia link as well) As for rising, well 1895 may look different now to us looking back but the people of the UK had a very different view of the world than we do now. Britain was the the empire on which the sun never sets and all that tosh.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## mauvais (Jun 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Again I refer to butchersapron's link the driving force was one James Arrowsmith, (in the wikipedia link as well) As for rising, well 1895 may look different now to us looking back but the people of the UK had a very different view of the world than we do now. Britain was the the empire on which the sun never sets and all that tosh.


If you bother to read a tiny bit more, you will discover that oooh who's this the Society of Merchant Venturers put money towards it. Oh, that's weird, I wonder who they are?


> The society can be traced back to a 13th-century guild which funded the voyage of John Cabot to Canada.[1] In 1552, it gained a monopoly on sea trading from Bristol from its first Royal Charter. The society began surreptitious trading in slaves from West Africa before 1689, and successfully lobbied Parliament to open up the slave trade in 1698


Oh, that's weird too, especially because you said, amongst other things:


> The fact that Colton was a slave trader is hardly a secret and even if it was how does it reflect badly on current members of the Society? I rather doubt they've ever traded in slaves


Let's be charitable and assume you meant the literal members today. Well, it's not like their whole proud organisation is fundamentally based around slavery, is it. Oh right it is OK yeah but let's look at what they've done _lately_?

These statues went up 174 years after their subject died, not because the city was booming and celebrating, but because they were on the back foot, losing influence and at risk from the working class. They were 'inventing tradition', playing up their philanthropy and trying to obscure history all to maintain their positions as the world changed. Every thing you have seen is evidence for this - like barely being able to fund the thing and trying to do it on the cheap. All of these behaviours continue in recent times with trying to defend the things or water down the plaque, not say nothing of much bigger patterns beside the events of recent months.

This isn't an argument about a statue, this is about power and control, and it's still happening today, but when people point it out you say it's some Illuminati nonsense. Read more and listen to people.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2020)

Power and control no, symbolism yes. To the people who the were primary drivers of pulling down the statue, the key symbolism was that the statue was about slavery and was a visible sign of current injustice which is what people are actually (rightly) mad about. To the defenders and apologists for the statue (not really Colston himself though it is naturally difficult to seperate the two) it's about symbolism of a largely fantasised golden age when things were somehow 'better' and their view of themselves as the custodians of it.
As for the fact that the SoMV has its roots in slavery 700 years ago, that's somehow on the current members? I'm sure they're a bunch of pompous twats but they really can't be blamed for what happened 700 years ago. if you go back to Colston's era then every white person in Bristol today has a similar connection to the slave trade unless his ships and warehouses were automated. But plenty of white faces in the crowds pulling the statue down.
The discussion between me and butchersapron was actually all about the statue and how important it is/isn't, he clearly thinks it is a lot more important than I do and is has entitled to his opinion as much as I am.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 22, 2020)

He's right though and you're making up any old nonsense as you go.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 22, 2020)

Burnley 'ashamed' by banner - Mee
					

Burnley are "ashamed and embarrassed" by a banner reading 'White Lives Matter Burnley' that was towed by an aircraft over Etihad Stadium during Monday's match against Manchester City.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Burnley 'ashamed' by banner - Mee
> 
> 
> Burnley are "ashamed and embarrassed" by a banner reading 'White Lives Matter Burnley' that was towed by an aircraft over Etihad Stadium during Monday's match against Manchester City.
> ...



Christ. Who paid for that, who made the banner, who let their plane be hired to tow it?  Sort of stunt the BNP would have pulled back when they were an actual thing.


----------



## krink (Jun 23, 2020)

some no-mark wannabe tough lad called Jake Hepple did that plane stunt. but i would like to know the plane and banner companies though.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 23, 2020)

krink said:


> some no-mark wannabe tough lad called Jake Hepple did that plane stunt. but i would like to know the plane and banner companies though.


They are both all over Twitter,  have been since last night and in the Manchester Evening News


----------



## krink (Jun 23, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> They are both all over Twitter,  have been since last night and in the Manchester Evening News



I rarely use it but had a look and wow, some of the screenshots of his media accounts - what a colossal bellend he is! the company is air-ads who have taken their facebook page offline. wonder why?


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 23, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> the were primary drivers of pulling down the statue



They used a vehicles?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 23, 2020)

Ain't they cute?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2020)

Not sure where to put this so i'll put it on a few threads - fair bit of potentially useful stuff:

_We can’t change the world on our own, but we are willing to put expertise at the fingertips of those that share our desire to do so. Knowledge drives progress and one modest action we are taking is opening up validated scholarly content on racism and its prevention, on social and economic justice, on related educational resources and on their effects on society as a whole.

The more we know, the more effectively we can act.

We have curated some of our relevant books and journals content in this area – much of it free to view or open access – and our editorial teams will continue to collaborate with scholars and experts to __organize and publish an expanded reading list on this microsite._


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2020)

Good little watch - 10 mins


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 24, 2020)

krink said:


> some no-mark wannabe tough lad called Jake Hepple did that plane stunt. but i would like to know the plane and banner companies though.



500 quid for that gig. i hope he thinks its money well spent


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2020)

That guy who organised the 'white lives manner Burnley' fly pass has been sacked from his job, and his g/f has also been sacked due to posts she made on FB. 



> Jake Hepple organised the banner to fly over the Etihad on Monday evening (June 22) as Burnley FC and Manchester City players took a knee to show their support for the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Now, 24-year-old Hepple, from Colne, has been sacked by his employer, Burnley aerospace manufacturer Paradigm Precision.





> Hepple's girlfriend, Megan Rambadt has also been sacked from her Solace Foot Health and Reflexology following a number of controversial posts on social media.
> 
> A spokesperson for the Burnley business said: "Earlier we posted a statement saying we were willing to try and help Megan by paying for Intensive Racial Sensitivity training despite knowing that Solace's reputation would come into question.
> 
> "After several conversations with Megan tonight however we have all decided that what is best for Megan and best for Solace is to end her employment with immediate effect."











						Burnley FC fan Jake Hepple sacked after plane stunt
					

Jake Hepple and 60 other Burnley FC fans organised for the White Lives Matter banner to fly over the Etihad Stadium as their game against Manchester City was about to kick off




					www.lancs.live


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 24, 2020)

he has killed his old twitter account unsurprisingly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> That guy who organised the 'white lives manner Burnley' fly pass has been sacked from his job, and his g/f has also been sacked due to posts she made on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know what Intensive Racial Sensitivity training consists of but it clearly isn't intensive enough for her to benefit from it


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know what Intensive Racial Sensitivity training consists of but it clearly isn't intensive enough for her to benefit from it



I read that report as she 'declined the offer' albeit not that politely. 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know what Intensive Racial Sensitivity training consists of but it clearly isn't intensive enough for her to benefit from it



Sounds like something HR just made up to make them look like supportive employers.  Though given she wasn't offered the standard racial sensitivity training but the _intensive_ one clearly they think she's pretty far gone.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 25, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I read that report as she 'declined the offer' albeit not that politely.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


‘Fuck off Dwyer’?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2020)

Poor patriotic fella - go fund me pages fir Jake have been suspended. Apparently the far left are behind it


I don’t think he gets what far left actually is


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 25, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Poor patriotic fella - go fund me pages fir Jake have been suspended. Apparently the far left are behind it
> 
> 
> I don’t think he gets what far left actually is



I don't think many do. Anything to the left of Blaire is now far left.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I don't think many do. Anything to the left of Blaire is now far left.


tbf I think it always has been


----------



## flypanam (Jun 25, 2020)

Cops up in Kingsbury have been nicked for taking selfies with the bodies Nicole Smallman and her Sister









						Two Met police officers arrested over photo of murdered sisters
					

Exclusive: ‘inappropriate’ image of pair killed in London was allegedly sent to group of people




					www.theguardian.com
				




eta sorry if this is the wrong thread.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 25, 2020)

Not a demo, but an observation by an ex-copper.

Blex's plea for self-reflection has not, shall we say, been well-received by Blue Twitter.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2020)

And in Brixton 









						Brixton violence: was it connected to the Black Lives Matter protest in Windrush Square on Weds 24th June 2020?
					

Social media has lit up with right wing commentators doing their best to link the outbreaks of violence last night with the  earlier Brixton Black Lives Matter live music protest in Windrush Square…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 26, 2020)

It all feels a bit zeitgeist-y, but still - genuine goosebumps to see Olive Morris staring back at me from the Google page today!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not a demo, but an observation by an ex-copper.
> 
> Blex's plea for self-reflection has not, shall we say, been well-received by Blue Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 219434


The beach=block party is a poor analogy i think - but analogies can be made with police response to all the other illegal parties that have been going on around the UK this year, on a variety of scales, which seem to have been policed in a much more hands-off approach (*hard to say without being at them all), and which also included reports of stabbings - which does suggest a different standard of police response depending on who is at the party. There are other factors at play between the differences in response (location/which local police force for example), but policing illegal parties usually goes down in one of two ways - police push in to shut down=confrontation, or leave it be=peaceful









						Britain’s illegal coronavirus raves are impossible to police
					

As the lockdown is eased, people are heading to illegal raves organised on social media. The authorities will struggle to police them




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 26, 2020)

Perhaps overestimating the importance of riots is the single strand that connect's Paul's time in Class War to his current involvement with the Henry Jackson Society:


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2020)

I had to delete loads of wilfully stupid and blatantly racist comments on my Buzz page, although I'm tempted to report this piece of filth to his ISP


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 26, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Not a demo, but an observation by an ex-copper.
> 
> Blex's plea for self-reflection has not, shall we say, been well-received by Blue Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 219434



Not sure about this.  If you hold a massive party in residential area you're going to get the coppers round.  I was walking past a local green last night at 21:30 and the cops were out in force clearing all the groups away.


----------



## Athos (Jun 26, 2020)

editor said:


> I had to delete loads of wilfully stupid and blatantly racist comments on my Buzz page, although I'm tempted to report this piece of filth to his ISP
> 
> View attachment 219509



For one a false flag that's not conspiralunacy!


----------



## NoXion (Jun 26, 2020)

Athos said:


> For one a false flag that's not conspiralunacy!



I honestly wonder what the point of shit like that is. They must know that people can see right through that, right? The only people that could be impressed with that vomit are other brainless racists.

It's the intellectual equivalent of smearing yourself in dogshit and then beaming proudly at how much you've "owned the libs" by doing so.


----------



## agricola (Jun 27, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I honestly wonder what the point of shit like that is. They must know that people can see right through that, right? The only people that could be impressed with that vomit are other brainless racists.
> 
> *It's the intellectual equivalent of smearing yourself in dogshit and then beaming proudly at how much you've "owned the libs" by doing so.*



That does sound like something they'd do, tbh.


----------



## Athos (Jun 27, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I honestly wonder what the point of shit like that is. They must know that people can see right through that, right? The only people that could be impressed with that vomit are other brainless racists.
> 
> It's the intellectual equivalent of smearing yourself in dogshit and then beaming proudly at how much you've "owned the libs" by doing so.



I think it's nothing more sophisticated than reminding black people that some people hate them.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 27, 2020)

Athos said:


> I think it's nothing more sophisticated than reminding black people that some people hate them.


As if we need reminding.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Further to this the post have now published an editorial basically calling this as bullshit explaining why they won't publish the pics, don't support any prosecutions  and also pointing the finger at mayor rees who himself has tried to paint a not very accurate pic of himself as a fearless anti-colston/merchant venturer.


Steven Fucking Morris


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 29, 2020)

Another one for the Guardian goes the pan. Steven Morris, what a fucking maggot.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 29, 2020)

Great Sit Down Protest After Joint Black Lives Matter/Rhodes Must Fall Demo: Friday 26th July 2020.
Protest After Oxford University Authorities Who Capitulated To Take Cecil Rhodes Statue Down Are Finding Every Excuse Not To Do So.

Close To Spontaenous March To Maudlin Bridge, Blocking Off For 2/3 Hours Continued To Cowley Road, East Oxford, Going On Late Into Evening, Ending In Coordinated, 'Dancing In The Street.'


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 29, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Steven Fucking Morris



Apparently this has been removed pending investigation.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Apparently this has been removed pending investigation.



Currently saying:


> This article was removed on Monday 29 June after an old story, which had been overtaken by events, was published as new in error due to a production issue.


----------



## maomao (Jun 29, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Currently saying:


That's in the last hour or so because I was reading it over breakfast.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> That's in the last hour or so because I was reading it over breakfast.


At 07:31 apparently.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 29, 2020)

The Ferret publishes an article on the so-called “National Defence League” who have been instrumental in much of the recent disorder in George Square.









						Neo-Nazi from Leeds linked to National Defence League
					

National Defence League members exposed include a moderator of the group's Facebook page called Lee Parkinson, allegedly a neo-Nazi from Leeds.




					theferret.scot
				




Leading light allegedly some ex-EDL / neo-Nazi mug from Leeds.


----------



## springy (Jun 30, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I think it's only weird if the branding is actually modeled on racial archetypes, like Uncle Ben's/Aunt Jemima's. I don't think companies should change their name or branding just because Mr Black or Mrs White decided to base theirs on their own name. I doubt that The White Company of London are subtly signalling their predilection for pointy hoods.



NoXion, well but if we don’t change our language use, stereotypes will continue to exist. We often don’t even reflect what’s behind an image or a text we read…I mean look at all the articles of sensational presses and how they try to affect people’s opinion. And the same goes for brands that still convey the image of white people are better than black people…of course, they don’t do it on purpose, but in my opinion brands should at least reflect their marketing strategies.




kalidarkone said:


> Clearly my and my sons skin colour does matter. What does marketing matter right now if I and my son are still going to have less opportunity and have negative connotations applied to us? What about when he goes to Cornwall to visit his  mate and when they go to the pub every fucker goes up to him asking him if he has drugs for sale???? (He is totally straight edge apart from the odd beer).
> 
> What about when people are surprised I'm intelligent? Or when I'm angry I'm just an angry black woman and  that's the only justification for my anger. Or that people are scared of me before they have met me?
> 
> ...



kalidarkone, I agree on what you are saying. Marketing is playing a part, but only a small one. On the other side, even small steps can change a lot. I feel sorry for you that you still nowadays you have to deal with so many insults and prejudices. The problem is that statistically this “bad” imagine is conveyed mostly by black people. And if it was a white guy that did something “wrong” people would think he’s just gone mad or whatever…but they won’t put all white people in this same box…unfortunately, this is the case for black people…


----------



## NoXion (Jun 30, 2020)

springy said:


> NoXion, well but if we don’t change our language use, stereotypes will continue to exist. We often don’t even reflect what’s behind an image or a text we read…I mean look at all the articles of sensational presses and how they try to affect people’s opinion. And the same goes for brands that still convey the image of white people are better than black people…of course, they don’t do it on purpose, but in my opinion brands should at least reflect their marketing strategies.



But what is it that should be changed, exactly? Obviously Uncle Ben belongs in a museum, however I struggle to see the problem with the abstract usage of the colour black in branding. My impression is that black is often used to signify luxury, a kind of timeless stylishness, or a sort of understated sophistication. For example, in the car industry manufacturers have sometimes come out with special "Black Edition" versions of their best-selling models. These tend to come with things like a bit of fancy bodywork, a premium branded sound system, and various other features. So it's a little puzzling.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2020)

springy said:


> kalidarkone, I agree on what you are saying. Marketing is playing a part, but only a small one. On the other side, even small steps can change a lot. I feel sorry for you that you still nowadays you have to deal with so many insults and prejudices. The problem is that statistically this “bad” imagine is conveyed mostly by black people. And if it was a white guy that did something “wrong” people would think he’s just gone mad or whatever…but they won’t put all white people in this same box…unfortunately, this is the case for black people…



Are you listening carefully?

FUCK OFF...and when you get there kick your own arse and fuck off some more?

You feel sorry for her?

Black people are to blame for the bad 'image' conveyed?

There is nothing wrong with using the words Black or White for anything.

The problem is people who think like you, always has been, always will be. This creepy, apologist shit is worst than out and out fash.


I look forward to your long detailed post about White on White crime. 👍🏽


_Where are your community leaders and why aren't they speaking out against it?
If White lives matter why do White people abuse and kill each other so much?
They only bring it on themselves don't they? If only they behaved themselves all this negativity would stop. 
Unfortunately that's the way it is. Only White people can change this, it's almost like they don't want to. They must enjoy it?_


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you listening carefully?
> 
> FUCK OFF...and when you get there kick your own arse and fuck off some more?
> 
> ...



springy "new member" <returning twat - soon to be banned i hope


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 30, 2020)

springy said:


> NoXion, well but if we don’t change our language use, stereotypes will continue to exist. We often don’t even reflect what’s behind an image or a text we read…I mean look at all the articles of sensational presses and how they try to affect people’s opinion. And the same goes for brands that still convey the image of white people are better than black people…of course, they don’t do it on purpose, but in my opinion brands should at least reflect their marketing strategies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are teaching your grandmother to suck eggs.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

springy said:


> kalidarkone, I agree on what you are saying. Marketing is playing a part, but only a small one. On the other side, even small steps can change a lot. I feel sorry for you that you still nowadays you have to deal with so many insults and prejudices. The problem is that statistically this “bad” imagine is conveyed mostly by black people. And if it was a white guy that did something “wrong” people would think he’s just gone mad or whatever…but they won’t put all white people in this same box…unfortunately, this is the case for black people…


You're a stinking racist. Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2020)

editor said:


> You're a stinking racist. Just in case you didn't know.


see other wonderful previous posts for details


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 30, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I think you are teaching your grandmother to suck eggs.


And by that I mean fuck off you patronising bell end.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2020)

springy said:


> The problem is that statistically this “bad” imagine is conveyed mostly by black people. And if it was a white guy that did something “wrong” people would think he’s just gone mad or whatever…but they won’t put all white people in this same box…unfortunately, this is the case for black people…



Oh, _that's _the problem, is it?


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 1, 2020)

That post was going downhill the second I saw "I'm so sorry" I didn't even bother reading it until I saw the responses.

I'm fed up of seeing largely white men on TV  missing the point of BLM, pretending they support the basics of it and purposley repainting what defunding the police actually means.

We know that they have absolutely no interest in challenging the status quo and they are very fucking comfortable with how things are. If anything they would support funding the police more and giving them more power to oppress all of us and protect the structures they have in place that ultimately serve their interests well.

I remember watching lots of people on the "left" bigging up Labour for wanting to allocate more funds for the police during the election. I knew then that many of those people are the ones that will ultimately betray everyone when it comes to trying to challenge the power and control that the police have on us. Traitors basically.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 1, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I remember watching lots of people on the "left" bigging up Labour for wanting to allocate more funds for the police during the election. I knew then that many of those people are the ones that will ultimately betray everyone when it comes to trying to challenge the power and control that the police have on us. Traitors basically.



Plenty of them on here.


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2020)

traitors?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2020)

treelover said:


> traitors?


traitors.


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2020)

expand?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2020)

treelover said:


> expand?


i see no need to expand on the cogent point made by SpookyFrank and BristolEcho


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 1, 2020)

hmm see we may have another Amazon delivery driver on this thread

:hhm:


----------



## springy (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey guys, I see this is a really controversial topic. Unfortunately we are not able to discuss objectively, so I’ll stay out of this thread.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 1, 2020)

springy said:


> Hey guys, I see this is a really controversial topic. Unfortunately we are not able to discuss objectively, so I’ll stay out of this thread.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 1, 2020)

if you sad about it spend a bit of time reading the place and some of the people who post in this forum educated yourself 

mostly because  your view point need some inspecting and self evaluating as has been pointed out to you

being a undercover racist is not better


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 1, 2020)

springy said:


> Hey guys, I see this is a really controversial topic. Unfortunately we are not able to discuss objectively, so I’ll stay out of this thread.


You have made it controversial by failing  to recognise your own racism -played out by you telling black people what and where the problem is.

Oh you only want to discuss it objectively?- well I guess you are in a position to do so. 
Well done.

But yeah fuck off and dont listen to anything but the sound of your own racist voice.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks like we're gearing up for another weekend of gammon faced, coked up goons wandering around London....


----------



## Anju (Jul 1, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Looks like we're gearing up for another weekend of gammon faced, coked up goons wandering around London....
> 
> View attachment 220429



Is there much of a Qanon following here?


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 1, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Plenty of them on here.



squares always got to ruin our buzz


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 1, 2020)

springy said:


> Hey guys, I see this is a really controversial topic. Unfortunately we are not able to discuss objectively, so I’ll stay out of this thread.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2020)

e2a to post from AverageJoe with lions on 

Just your ordinary patriots!

BSC?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 1, 2020)

Anju said:


> Is there much of a Qanon following here?


The more political lot are generally happy with Q if they're not actively promoting it, but there aren't very many of them (a few dozen tops turn out for demos). The "want a fight" section, large proportion of the DFLA et al, are quite happy to go alongside almost any message if it looks like they can have a fight.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 1, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Looks like we're gearing up for another weekend of gammon faced, coked up goons wandering around London....
> 
> View attachment 220429



Anti-Antifa

So... fascists?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 1, 2020)

Non-far-right, non-racist fascists though


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 1, 2020)

Not racist not far right. 

"England. Love it or leave it."


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 1, 2020)

The anti, anti-fascists.
The don't call me racist, racists.
The I hate elitism, elitists.


----------



## LDC (Jul 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Non-far-right, non-racist fascists though



Don't forget the anti-deep state as well, that's critical.

Not far right anti deep state anti antifa non racist patriots.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Don't forget the anti-deep state as well, that's critical.
> 
> Not far right anti deep state anti antifa non racist patriots.



 The NFRADSAANRP for short


----------



## newbie (Jul 2, 2020)

once upon a time it was the left wallowing in acronym soup.

what is WWG1WGA?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 2, 2020)

newbie said:


> once upon a time it was the left wallowing in acronym soup.
> 
> what is WWG1WGA?


Where we go one we go all.

It's a Q slogan.


----------



## newbie (Jul 2, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Where we go one we go all.
> 
> It's a Q slogan.


Thankyou for reading their crap on my behalf.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> The NFRADSAANRP for short


Or the zippier 'Nfrazis'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2020)

newbie said:


> once upon a time it was the left wallowing in acronym soup.
> 
> what is WWG1WGA?


A really shitty vanity plate


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 2, 2020)

"anti establishment"

"God save the Queen"


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2020)

Who are BSC?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 2, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Who are BSC?


Google says British Society of Cinematographers.

Which is fair enough. Who wants a future where every film you work on has to be directed by Spike Lee, by law?


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 4, 2020)

The sort of solidarity I can identify with



and to get a mob out like this shows some real loyalty and determination


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2020)

Went for a walk around the back streets earlier, saw someone's had their kid draw an All Lives Matter phrase poster which is a bit depressing.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 5, 2020)

Birmingham DFLA and the Tommy fanboys getting a clear message


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2020)

Hundreds of Birmingham City football fans march together against racism | I Am Birmingham
					

Hundreds of Birmingham City football fans marched through their home city this afternoon to stand against racism, in response to scenes of far-right violen




					www.iambirmingham.co.uk


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2020)

Loud and clear. No excuses.


----------



## Mazza58 (Jul 6, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> How do I link to a Tweet thing?





Rutita1 said:


> Angle on the Downing street scuffle



Not in my name either. Black lives matter when they are not stabbing white people or being gang members, drug dealers and rapists. This " its be cause I'm black" is a boring response to being lawfully stopped and dealt with by our brilliant boys and girls in blue. These gutless morons haven't the guts to do the job. It's just fashionable pretending to care about black lives and talking the moronic street language innit  blood! Embrace being white. White lives matter, all lives matter. More racist rioting to come by the scum.


----------



## Mazza58 (Jul 6, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Not surprised things are kicking off here. I'm sure it's not just solidarity with the US. The policing of the lockdown has been as racist as you would expect anytime you give police vague and extensive new powers. So much dodginess going on that the whole Labour establishment in my area came out with a statement saying the police needed to rein it in.


What a fucking halfwit. I suppose you agree with the fact that Covid 19 is a racist virus. The fact that the Police along with the NHS are putting their lives in danger protecting us counts for nothing you pillock. Bet you are on benefits and bleeding the country dry you left wing wanker.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

Mazza58 said:


> What a fucking halfwit. I suppose you agree with the fact that Covid 19 is a racist virus. The fact that the Police along with the NHS are putting their lives in danger protecting us counts for nothing you pillock. Bet you are on benefits and bleeding the country dry you left wing wanker.


You're quite wrong of course and I think we can all safely agree that you are a racist, pointless twat of the highest order. Be sure to say your goodbyes.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

Mazza58 said:


> Not in my name either. Black lives matter when they are not stabbing white people or being gang members, drug dealers and rapists. This " its be cause I'm black" is a boring response to being lawfully stopped and dealt with by our brilliant boys and girls in blue. These gutless morons haven't the guts to do the job. It's just fashionable pretending to care about black lives and talking the moronic street language innit  blood! Embrace being white. White lives matter, all lives matter. More racist rioting to come by the scum.


Do you really think you're not racist but everyone else is?


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2020)

Mazza58 said:


> What a fucking halfwit. I suppose you agree with the fact that Covid 19 is a racist virus. The fact that the Police along with the NHS are putting their lives in danger protecting us counts for nothing you pillock. Bet you are on benefits and bleeding the country dry you left wing wanker.


I think I get where you are coming from however your first sentence confuses fact with theory and the latter three words sort of betrays any comradely criticisms you might have wanted to make,


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2020)

Mazza58 said:


> What a fucking halfwit. I suppose you agree with the fact that Covid 19 is a racist virus.



I never agree with facts. You can prove anything with facts.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 6, 2020)

Mazza58 said:


> Not in my name either. Black lives matter when they are not stabbing white people or being gang members, drug dealers and rapists. This " its be cause I'm black" is a boring response to being lawfully stopped and dealt with by our brilliant boys and girls in blue. These gutless morons haven't the guts to do the job. It's just fashionable pretending to care about black lives and talking the moronic street language innit  blood! Embrace being white. White lives matter, all lives matter. More racist rioting to come by the scum.


Bye Cunt.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

I think we've heard enough from this pointless racist dollop.


----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2020)

27 minutes from first post to permaban. Is that some kind of (very dubious) record...?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 6, 2020)

Sue said:


> 27 minutes from first post to permaban. Is that some kind of (very dubious) record...?



Nah, spammers will have been booted way faster.  
Good riddance to this one.


----------



## smokedout (Jul 6, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Looks like we're gearing up for another weekend of gammon faced, coked up goons wandering around London....
> 
> View attachment 220429



I happened to pass through Trafalgar Square on Saturday and saw this lot.  I was vaguely worried it might be a group forming up to try and have a go at the trans rights demo in Parliament Square.  But not that worried because there was less than two dozen of them and they mostly just looked a bit confused and redundant.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2020)

Mazza58 said:


> protecting us cunts



Fify.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2020)

Sue said:


> 27 minutes from first post to permaban. Is that some kind of (very dubious) record...?



Better just to have deleted the boring shite, banned and say nothing, no gotcha or fuck off. Doesn’t deserve the attention that they’re so needy for. Responding in any other way just validates the effort of having posted here.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Better just to have deleted the boring shite, banned and say nothing, no gotcha or fuck off. Doesn’t deserve the attention that they’re so needy for. Responding in any other way just validates the effort of having posted here.


I totally agree. I dunno why folk around here engage with trolls - I think they cannot help themselves tbh.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 9, 2020)

A good clip by Michael Holding on SkySports Cricket. He certainly makes a good point.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2020)

MrSki said:


> A good clip by Michael Holding on SkySports Cricket. He certainly makes a good point.




Hard to watch him choking up like that at the end. It must be so exhausting to have to keep explaining this stuff when so much of it is so obvious to those at the sharp end.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 11, 2020)

Mazza58 said:


> Not in my name either. Black lives matter when they are not stabbing white people or being gang members, drug dealers and rapists. This " its be cause I'm black" is a boring response to being lawfully stopped and dealt with by our brilliant boys and girls in blue. These gutless morons haven't the guts to do the job. It's just fashionable pretending to care about black lives and talking the moronic street language innit  blood! Embrace being white. White lives matter, all lives matter. More racist rioting to come by the scum.


Attributing crime to skin tone is racist ya half-wit


----------



## N_igma (Jul 12, 2020)

Seen on a bonfire last night in NI along with anti-Catholic and Republican messages. What a place to live in


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2020)

N_igma said:


> Seen on a bonfire last night in NI along with anti-Catholic and Republican messages. What a place to live in
> 
> View attachment 221926


What they're missing there is a wicker man stuffed with orangemen


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 14, 2020)

XR meets BLM with an Antifa twist 









						while rome burns
					

an anarchist journal // twitter.com/whileromeburns_




					whileromeburnsjournal.wordpress.com


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

Brixton yesterday















						In photos: Black Lives Matter protesters march down Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, Sat 25th July 2020
					

Yesterday, a rally took place in Brixton’s Windrush Square to protest against the Section 60 Stop and Search laws, followed by a  march through Brixton. The gathering was the latest in a series of …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

Made the mistake of looking on Twitter. Sigh.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Made the mistake of looking on Twitter. Sigh.




Another seriously deluded AmeriKKKan.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 27, 2020)

strung out said:


> Knowing people involved in the Colston Hall renaming, some of them are pretty frustrated with how the mayor's office and council (who own the building) effectively washed their hands of any involvement in it, leaving Bristol Music Trust to take the flak and do the heavy lifting for the last three years, with those same councillors/individuals in the mayor's office now suddenly super interested in re-evaluating Colston's legacy.


Speaking of bristol music, the council and the merchant venturers, this piece has appeared on the mayors blog. All very normal and corporate blah blah bland. What they _don't say_ is that person they quote extensively and approvingly in defence of 'sound system culture...' and the mayor/councils plans is - apart from owning lakota -  guess what, a merchant venturer.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 27, 2020)

Couldn't find a more suitable thread, but here is as relevant as any....

Met using software that does racial profiling whilst stressing they don't really use it for that, honest guv, which itself was developed by the Phillips-Webber consultancy - that's, er, former EHRC Trevor Phillips 








						Met uses software that can be deployed to see if ethnic groups 'specialise' in areas of crime
					

Exclusive: Origins software produced by Trevor Phillips’s firm allows users to profile suspects, says company




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2020)

Wales








						Black Lives Matter manifesto urges police changes
					

Groups in Wales want to see action taken including tackling "systemic racism" in police forces.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Non-far-right, non-racist fascists though



"anti-racism opponents" was a phrase some of the media have bandied around recently


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> "anti-racism opponents" was a phrase some of the media have bandied around recently



That's almost Trumpian sounding.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2020)

stethoscope said:


> Couldn't find a more suitable thread, but here is as relevant as any....
> 
> Met using software that does racial profiling whilst stressing they don't really use it for that, honest guv, which itself was developed by the Phillips-Webber consultancy - that's, er, former EHRC Trevor Phillips
> 
> ...



Hasn't it always been the case that different ethnic groups partake in different types of crime for various cultural reasons, especially where it is more organised?


----------



## LDC (Jul 31, 2020)

The Rise of Black Counter-Insurgency • Ill Will
					

Black middle class counterinsurgency in the George Floyd uprising




					illwilleditions.com
				




Article well worth a read.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 31, 2020)

8ball said:


> Hasn't it always been the case that different ethnic groups partake in different types of crime for various cultural reasons, especially where it is more organised?


Material, geographic, environmental and historical reasons are probably more important than culture.


----------



## Scotty1977 (Aug 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I wondered why all the comments seemed to be from right wing cunts.


Cause the loony left have whipped the not very well educated blacks up into a frenzy. Just to get a Democrat into power. All these self entitled wankers who have a chip on their shoulders


----------



## maomao (Aug 3, 2020)

Scotty1977 said:


> Cause the loony left have whipped the not very well educated blacks up into a frenzy. Just to get a Democrat into power. All these self entitled wankers who have a chip on their shoulders


You ain't got no chips on your shoulder have you Scotty you cunt. Go and boil your head.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Scotty1977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is it safe to protest during a pandemic? Experts answer our questions
> 
> 
> Protests over the police killing of George Floyd have sparked health concerns, but many experts say police violence is its own kind of epidemic
> ...


Wonder why corona is more common in bame communities. Its a race thing eh no its because your stupid and won't social distance


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2020)

Scotty1977 said:


> Cause the loony left have whipped the not very well educated blacks up into a frenzy. Just to get a Democrat into power. All these self entitled wankers who have a chip on their shoulders


----------



## Scotty1977 (Aug 3, 2020)

maomao said:


> You ain't got no chips on your shoulder have you Scotty you cunt. Go and boil your head.


Ah you resort to name to calling due to your lack of intelligence . That or not talking. Loony left are so predictable


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 3, 2020)

Scotty1977 said:


> Ah you resort to name to calling due to your lack of intelligence . That or not talking. Loony left are so predictable



This must have seemed like a good idea at the time, but don't you get bored with it all? Why not go for a walk, read a book or have a wank?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2020)

Scotty1977 said:


> Ah you resort to name to calling due to your lack of intelligence . That or not talking. Loony left are so predictable



And mouth-frothing racists drivelling on about 'our country' and the 'loony left' aren't?

Just fuck off.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 3, 2020)

Scotty1977 said:


> Cause the loony left have whipped the not very well educated blacks up into a frenzy. Just to get a Democrat into power. All these self entitled wankers who have a chip on their shoulders



Eh, the thread is about the UK protests, dimwit.


----------



## Scotty1977 (Aug 3, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Eh, the thread is about the UK protests, dimwit.


Where did it start dumb wit !!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 3, 2020)

Scotty1977 said:


> Where did it start dumb wit !!



You're the educated master race, you tell me.


----------



## Almor (Aug 3, 2020)

Scotty1977 said:


> the loony left
> self entitled wankers





Scotty1977 said:


> Ah you resort to name to calling due to your lack of intelligence . That or not talking. Loony left are so predictable



Does the campaign for a facepalm reaction have it's first sock puppet? Or just serendipity?


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 3, 2020)

Is it just me, or has this thread been a magnet for racist fuckwit trolls? more than I've seen on U75 for a good long time


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 3, 2020)

The reactionary outpouring I've observed on twitter since BLM has been a proper eye opener even being used to outbursts from Robertsons Marmalade Racists like Scotty here.

Some of the collective frothing especially over the weekend Afrikan Emancipation Day march in South London - "TERRIFYING PARAMILITARIES!!1!!" has been truly beautiful in its over-the-top sense of panic. And they have the audacity to call the left 'snowflakes' and 'loonies'.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 3, 2020)

Scotty1977 said:


> Wonder why corona is more common in bame communities. Its a race thing eh no its because *your* stupid and won't social distance


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 3, 2020)

stethoscope said:


> The reactionary outpouring I've observed on twitter since BLM has been a proper eye opener even being used to outbursts from Robertsons Marmalade Racists like Scotty here.
> 
> Some of the collective frothing especially over the weekend Afrikan Emancipation Day march in South London - "TERRIFYING PARAMILITARIES!!1!!" has been truly beautiful in its over-the-top sense of panic. And they have the audacity to call the left 'snowflakes' and 'loonies'.


Wasn't the frothing all triggered by Farage? I reckon he did the marchers a favour - without him they wouldn't have had any press coverage at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 3, 2020)

It's deliberate, I reckon. The spelling mistakes, the exaggerated stupidity, and the rest of it. Strongly suspect a sock puppet.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 4, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> It's deliberate, I reckon. The spelling mistakes, the exaggerated stupidity, and the rest of it. Strongly suspect a sock puppet.


yes, could be that. The mindset, the psychology of all of them is pretty mmuch identikit


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 8, 2020)

London police station blockaded after 14-year-old's arrest
					

Stand off between officers in Colindale and protesters over stop-and-search arrest




					www.theguardian.com
				




Happening today!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2020)

stethoscope Tottenham was lively! Stafford Scott an excellent compere as usual, pointing out that the police had closed the station today in co-operation with the protest in stark contrast to the closing down of discussion 9 years previously. A good history lesson - Broadwater Farm through to Mark Duggan.

It was about 50/50 black and white and maybe 200-300 people? One lane of the A10 completely blocked off. The other side down to one lane only.

Speakers included

the mother of that poor 12 year old kid who got spotted playing with a toy gun through the window of their home - who were then raided by armed police
several young speakers from 4frontproject in West London who were making banners for the protest yesterday when they found that a 14 year old boy on their estate was being arrested and intervened - which the police spectacularly failed to de-escalate like the twats they are.
a guy from Forever Family - the lot who marched through Brixton during the reparations march and gave Nigel Farage a heart attack. They've got big plans including a database of police officer's names, numbers etc which possibly will get them into GDPR hot water but let's see. (When Hackney Community Defence Association did this in the 1990s they were subject to a mysterious "burglary")
some relatives of those who died in police custody

_"Even the white people are shouting 'fuck the police'!" _was a nice thing to overhear.

A few anarcho-squatter faces from back in the day. Lots of SWP/SUTR and lone Sparts, Brixton Maoists, Fight Racism Fight Imperialism etc. I did not see any Nation of Islam this time (they were there at the last vigil outside Tottenham cop shop I went to).

Good protest support - bust cards, free food/water/suntan lotion, masks. Probably most people were wearing masks. I left about 3pm and it was still going strong.

The music was massively better than the small BLM thing on Stoke Newington common I went to.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2020)

Stafford pointed out that they'd met with David Lammy about it but he was noticeable by his absence. One of the younger speakers had very little time for Sir Keir Starmer either, as is right and proper.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The music was massively better than the small BLM thing on Stoke Newington common I went to.



Xtrplt pls


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Xtrplt pls



Extrapolate? An open invitation to hold forth about things on the internet?

It was a smaller way more local event at the height of lockdown (June) - much more socially distanced but pre-masks. There was no soundsystem but a rather braying woman insisted that we all played "something inside so strong" by Labi Siffre off youtube on our phones. I did not do this on the basis that it would sound shit and I didn't like her and all the phones would be out of synch anyway. 

I expressed my misgivings to my partner about the event being dominated by irritating white middle class teacher-types. My partner is far more tolerant than I am and chided me for assuming that the woman was a teacher etc. At this point our daughter piped up that she had indeed been a teacher at her primary school and had irritated the piss out of her as a child. Ha!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2020)

Tottenham protest marks anniversary of Mark Duggan's death
					

Action supported by Black Lives Matter calls for end to ‘institutionally racist policing’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Extrapolate? An open invitation to hold forth about things on the internet?
> 
> It was a smaller way more local event at the height of lockdown (June) - much more socially distanced but pre-masks. There was no soundsystem but a rather braying woman insisted that we all played "something inside so strong" by Labi Siffre off youtube on our phones. I did not do this on the basis that it would sound shit and I didn't like her and all the phones would be out of synch anyway.
> 
> I expressed my misgivings to my partner about the event being dominated by irritating white middle class teacher-types. My partner is far more tolerant than I am and chided me for assuming that the woman was a teacher etc. At this point our daughter piped up that she had indeed been a teacher at her primary school and had irritated the piss out of her as a child. Ha!


TBH I was just wondering about what music was being played this time round, but your answer was a siren song to mine ears


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Extrapolate? An open invitation to hold forth about things on the internet?
> 
> It was a smaller way more local event at the height of lockdown (June) - much more socially distanced but pre-masks. There was no soundsystem but a rather braying woman insisted that we all played "something inside so strong" by Labi Siffre off youtube on our phones. I did not do this on the basis that it would sound shit and I didn't like her and all the phones would be out of synch anyway.
> 
> I expressed my misgivings to my partner about the event being dominated by irritating white middle class teacher-types. My partner is far more tolerant than I am and chided me for assuming that the woman was a teacher etc. At this point our daughter piped up that she had indeed been a teacher at her primary school and had irritated the piss out of her as a child. Ha!




✊


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 9, 2020)

Good work from London antifascists:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Aug 28, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> stethoscope Tottenham was lively! Stafford Scott an excellent compere as usual, pointing out that the police had closed the station today in co-operation with the protest in stark contrast to the closing down of discussion 9 years previously. A good history lesson - Broadwater Farm through to Mark Duggan.
> 
> It was about 50/50 black and white and maybe 200-300 people? One lane of the A10 completely blocked off. The other side down to one lane only.
> 
> ...


All excellent - I really regret i wasn't there, as I'm sure some of my old HAPS comrades were there.
I like Stafford, he's a good guy and great to do this sorta stuff with


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 28, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



good on Ken for standing his ground


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 28, 2020)

Someone posted a video of Nigel Marcham aka The Little Veteran on here a while ago (can't remember what thread it was on). In this video he was basically racially abusing some non-white protesters- telling them how british and white he was and telling them they were'nt british and to go back 'home to your own country'. However I can't find this video.

This racist, hateful little cunt is organising an anti-refugee action in Dover on the 5th September with assorted fascist and nazi loons. He's trying to unify the far-right.

If anyone can post a link to that video for me I'd really appreciate it. This obviously racist shit is claiming that he is not racist, has black relatives and is 'not far-right'.


----------



## andysays (Sep 3, 2020)

Not directly related to BLM protests, but presumably inspired by them

City of London school changes name 'due to slavery links'


> The only primary school in the City of London is to be renamed because of its links with a 17th Century merchant and proponent of slavery. Sir John Cass's Foundation Primary School will change its name to The Aldgate School for the new school year.





> A bust and statue of Sir John Cass will also be removed. It comes as the City of London Corporation launched a consultation to review landmarks with historic links to racism and slavery.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2020)

Bristol's original Colston Society to disband after 275 years



> The original society set up in the name of Bristol-born slave trader Edward Colston has been disbanded, Bristol Live can reveal.
> 
> Members of The Colston Society voted with a narrow majority to disband completely, rather than just carry on with a different name, in a survey held in July and August.



To be clear, it's the merchant venturers who are the real power.


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2020)

This quote is from BBC analysis by James Landale in regards Barbados stating its intention to remove the queen as the head of state:



> What is significant is that the prime minister of Barbados cast the decision as "leaving our colonial past behind".
> 
> In the context of the Black Lives Matter movement, it will be interesting to see if this sparks wider political pressure on other Caribbean governments to go the same way.
> 
> And if this happens, and the removal of the Queen as head of state is placed on a par with, say, the removal of a statue of a slave trader, then that could pose difficult questions for both the British royal family and the Commonwealth.











						Barbados to remove Queen Elizabeth as head of state
					

The government of Barbados says the time has come to leave the colonial past behind.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2020)

elbows said:


> This quote is from BBC analysis by James Landale in regards Barbados stating its intention to remove the queen as the head of state:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps one day we'll leave our colonial past behind as we export the former people to the south atlantic industrial zone


----------



## maomao (Sep 16, 2020)

elbows said:


> This quote is from BBC analysis by James Landale in regards Barbados stating its intention to remove the queen as the head of state:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Barbados. Though I think they should just remove her rather than replace her given she has fuck all to do with governing Barbados. Two of the commonest arguments in favour of the monarchy here are that a) she's just a notional head of state and doesn't actually get involved in politics and b) if we get rid of her we'll end up with President Blair don't really go together. Just get rid of having a head of state altogether if she doesn't actually do anything.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 16, 2020)

I wonder what effect this will have on their tax haven status?

from google



> *Barbados* is not a pure *tax haven*, but it is a very low-*tax* environment for *offshore* corporations incorporated in *Barbados*. ... There are no withholding taxes or capital gains taxes. Unlike most Caribbean *tax havens*, *Barbados* does have double *taxation* treaties with a number of other countries, including Canada and the U.S.28 Jan 2020


----------



## Anju (Sep 24, 2020)

FFS, depressing example of how deeply embedded racism is in this country and how necessary BLM as a movement is. 

Investigation launched after black barrister mistaken for defendant three times in a day


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2020)

Anju said:


> FFS, depressing example of how deeply embedded racism is in this country and how necessary BLM as a movement is.
> 
> Investigation launched after black barrister mistaken for defendant three times in a day



Fucking hell.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The pete-trego wannabe with the scaffolding pole has had a busy year. January he was all over the internet for getting a mate to down not one, but two 70cl bottles of vodka (at work), june he's in national papers for inept-right-wing-salvage-historical inquiry, and yesterday he's coked up on top of the colston plinth all over local media.


Interesting thing here - do give a listen/watch. Only short.

_Both rapper Wish Master and scaffolder Nigel Horlock gave speeches on the plinth where Edward Colston's statue once stood - but for very different reasons.

Just hours before the slave trader's statue had been pulled down amid a Black Lives Matter protest and then thrown in Bristol's harbour.

Both came together to talk about that monumental day in a bid to find common ground._


----------



## teqniq (Dec 9, 2020)

Four charged after toppling of Edward Colston statue | ITV News
					

Four people aged between 21 and 32 have been charged by the Crown Prosecution Service for criminal damage. | ITV News West Country




					www.itv.com
				






> Police decided not to intervene at the time, but later released CCTV footage and other pictures and video in an appeal to identify those responsible.



Played a 'let's wait till it's all calmed down' game then.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't agree with all this but it's a first shot from those involved thus far in preparing some form of political response (there have, of course, been ongoing legal stuff that it's better i don't mention here).

Stand with the Colston 4 

*This is both a political charge, and frankly a confusing one*. Six people out of the thousands present on the day have already been offered ‘_a conditional caution for the offence of causing criminal damage to property valued under £5,000._‘ it was reported here. Yet *these 4 face court for an apparently identical charge* (we have not of course seen either the court papers, nor the police’s evidence). *This makes the case a political one, by picking on just these 4 people, it is clear that the ‘powers that be’ – primarily the Tory Govt in London – want an example made*, even if anyone found guilty is unlikely to face much more than a major fine (we hope), and they may well of course be found not guilty. They are innocent until the court case is over.

*What happens now?* The Colston 4 will no doubt be consulting with their solicitors, considering their options, and planning their defence, with the back-up from their legal support team. *The first date set for their court hearing is 25 January.* If just 10% of the 10,000 plus who were at the demo on 7th June turn up outside court to show their solidarity, it will send a clear message to the prosecutors & politicians. As we said back on 8th June – *Solidarity with anyone persecuted for the removal of Colston. We all did it!


What happens now?* The Colston 4 will no doubt be consulting with their solicitors, considering their options, and planning their defence, with the back-up from their legal support team. *The first date set for their court hearing is 25 January.* If just 10% of the 10,000 plus who were at the demo on 7th June turn up outside court to show their solidarity, it will send a clear message to the prosecutors & politicians. As we said back on 8th June – *Solidarity with anyone persecuted for the removal of Colston. We all did it!

The case will also be a political trial because it will keep in the spotlight both the Society of Merchant Venturers*, *those cheerleaders for Colston and great beneficiaries of the slave-trade* (see this article) – who continue to be protected by their power, wealth & networks; *and of course Bristol’s Mayor Rees, who collaborated in the police investigation when Bristol Council gave the Police the necessary statement regards damage to the statue*. Rees, who failed for 4 years to do anything about the hated statue (see part 3 here), but took down a sculpture of south Bristol’s Jen Reid in under 24 hours, has shown himself to be both unprincipled and corrupted by his own pursuit of power. He’ll be looking forwards to next May’s Mayoral election with trepidation.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2020)

As i said 6 months ago, this was always going to happen -  that lovely A&S chief plod wasn't going to stand for his coppers being shown up as powerless when people stand together against them, and those on the ground certainly wouldn't and would have been making damn sure that he and those in his position were made aware of that. You also don't get to question the merchant venturers historical and ongoing record of murder and corruption _publicly_ like this and you can bet they used every single ounce of pressure they could possibly apply behind the scenes to make this happen. And you certainly don't get to make _the  mayor_ look foolish.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2020)

An aside/pseuds corner point, but a tale of 2 statues:

There's an obvious tale to tell about the struggle to get the Mary Wollstonecraft statue. But as a piece of public/political art it turned out to be pretty awful.








Whereas the Jen Reid piece, touched on above,  worked perfectly as simple representation with an obvious message. My guess is that if the statue had been of a 'safe'/historical anti-slavery campaigner it would be on the plinth now.

Jen Reid: 'I felt a surge of power. Colston is gone. Now there's a new girl in town' | Black Lives Matter movement | The Guardian


----------



## andysays (Dec 13, 2020)

Extract from an email received yesterday

_The Council is undertaking a review into the naming of local landmarks, buildings and public spaces to address the legacies of African enslavement and colonialism within the borough. The Council's Community Steering Group for the Naming Review decided that the name of Cass should be removed from the two park signs at the entrances of Cassland Road Gardens (the Gardens were named after Sir John Cass who was a Director of the Royal African Company, making substantial profit from the enslavement of African people). The removal of the signs, which took place on Sunday 6 December, was an important and symbolic step in ensuring the naming of the Borough's local landmarks, buildings and public spaces reflect its diverse communities. You can find out more about the project via Hackney Naming Hub. 

_


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2021)

Campaign group Countering Colston Comment on the first Court Hearing of the Colston 4 | Alternative Bristol
		




> Today, the 25 January 2021 four people, Rhian Graham, 29, Milo Ponsford, 25, Jake Skuse, 32, and Sage Willoughby, 21, will appear at Bristol Magistrates Court charged with causing criminal damage to the statue of Edward Colston in Bristol City Centre during a Black Lives Matter (BLM) protest on 7 June 2020. The BLM demonstration attracted thousands of protestors. These four young people were selected out of a crowd of hundreds who cheered as the statue of Edward Colston, a leading organiser and profiteer from the enslavement of African people, was dumped into the Floating Harbour.  Whilst we do not endorse criminal damage, we do not support any prosecution as it is neither in the public nor Bristol’s interest in terms of where we are presently as a city. Non-prosecution would be a step towards reconciliation and healing.
> 
> There has been a century long history of dissent and protest in Bristol over the celebration and memorialisation of Edward Colston. The prominence given to the statue of Colston in the City Centre has been symbolic affront to many Bristolians. Despite protests and petitions over more than three decades, and particularly over the last five years, Bristol City Council (BCC) has largely failed to listen to people’s concerns over idolising a slave trader in the centre of our city.
> 
> ...


I dunno if they feel they had to put that "we do not endorse criminal damage" bit in for legal reasons. Obviously you don't want to do anything that could undermine the defendants but at the same time, you'd hope people would feel able to make a "this particular bit of criminal damage is extremely good and we 100% endorse it" argument.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2021)

Going to go to crown court. I hope they've got a shit-hot legal team because they're going to need it:









						'Colston Four' deny criminal damage of slave trader statue during BLM protest
					

The controversial statue of the 18th century slave trader Edward Colston was toppled and thrown into Bristol harbour during Black Lives Matter protests in Bristol city centre last June




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 25, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Going to go to crown court. I hope they've got a shit-hot legal team because they're going to need it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll be acquitted.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 25, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> They'll be acquitted.



Depends if the jury are cunts or not


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't forget the judge


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Don't forget the judge



Its pretty much a given that they'll be a cunt


----------



## kenny g (Jan 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Campaign group Countering Colston Comment on the first Court Hearing of the Colston 4 | Alternative Bristol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The clue is in the word "criminal". You can't create a very good defence to a criminal charge by stating that although criminal it was not a crime. Better to deny the crime part (as well as the damage).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 25, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Its pretty much a given that they'll be a cunt


Fair point but I've seen some good results in Bristol.



Spoiler: Funny but not directly relevant



A fella with _extensive history_ was picked up near to ‘an event’ by riot filth who recognised him, nicked him for conspiracy (he genuinely hadn't anything to do with it), cuffed him, kicked him into a van, and took him down the station where he got a further kicking in the cells by 6-8 of them whilst his hands were cuffed behind and he was naked. With no other means to defend himself he bit into the side of one of them and didn't let go  (I saw the photos - impressive teeth and jaw strength!) Thereupon he was charged with assault on a police officer and (IIRC) GBH, which from the porcine perspective was handy, because they had no evidence to stand up the conspiracy angle, which was quietly dropped.

At the trial it looked like he was fucked - the court was rammed with coppers (including the one he chewed a hole in) wanting to see him go down on what was something like his third AOAPO(!), and despite the defence brief's best efforts, the District Judge declined to throw the case out on the fruit-of-the-poisonous-tree-esque grounds that everything stemmed from a bogus, evidence-free nicking for conspiracy...  But as police witness upon police witness gave evidence - including ages given over to the helicopter pilot and observer - it became more and more noticeable that the DJ wasn't prepared to taken their testimony at face value, chipping in comments and demanding clarifications, pointing out embellishments and contradictions, and making it very clear that they felt the beating in the cells was a cunt's trick (but, you know, expressed in more elegant legalese).

In the end? Convicted, but no custodial, no fine (“well, this is not a man of extensive means, so it would seem pointless”). Think he might even have got away with a Conditional Discharge, on a third AOAPO, with his teeth matching up to the wounds on a copper's body 

So whilst not as good as an _orchestral music swells/‘You can't handle the truth!’ _courtroom acquittal moment, sometimes the other side getting served a shitty-tasting pyrrhic victory is a pleasant second best under the circumstances.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2021)

kenny g said:


> The clue is in the word "criminal". You can't create a very good defence to a criminal charge by stating that although criminal it was not a crime. Better to deny the crime part (as well as the damage).


Oh yeah, as far as legal defence goes that makes sense, I was more thinking in terms of it being a public press release by a campaign group not directly affiliated with the defendants.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 27, 2021)

There's a chance it may not go to court. What happens next is a pre-trial hearing (currently scheduled for 8th feb). This will be the legal bods arguing over how the thing can/will be done - which is exactly where how the defence will/can be carried out will be established. The trial itself - if it takes place - will not be for ages, maybe not even this year.  Thus far we have had four accepted cautions and a racist twat from liverpool convicted of  sending abusive messages.

There was was online support/fundraiser event the day of the last hearing which was briefly attacked by racists. There is going to be  repeat of this if anyone is interested.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 27, 2021)

This is the part of the online event that racists tried to ruin the other day. I agree that bristol 4 should be used  not colston 4.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2021)

Posting this here but it does have relevance to protest in general:









						Government announces new restrictions to the right to protest - Netpol
					

The Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill announced today includes plans to “strengthen police powers to tackle non-violent protests that have a significant disruptive effect on the public or on access to Parliament”.




					netpol.org
				












						PROTECT YOUR FREEDOM TO PROTEST
					

Police chiefs and government ministers are seeking new powers to clamp down protests that may cause disruption and, in particular, that involve direct action and civil disobedience. These changes are an unnecessary attack on the freedom to protest.  Netpol's Charter for Freedom of Assembly...




					you.38degrees.org.uk


----------



## Poi E (Mar 15, 2021)

I see the filth were surrounding the Churchill statue last night at the talking shop. Englandland the imperial theme park continues to deliver.


----------



## Shechemite (May 23, 2021)

Wasn’t sure whether to post this in the ‘history of anti fascism’ thread or here but either way Jesus


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Wasn’t sure whether to post this in the ‘history of anti fascism’ thread or here but either way Jesus




If this is a political execution as is being suggested this could really spiral.
A tragedy whatever the reason of course


----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2021)

> More from the Voice. Mother of two young children. Hope she pulls through.











						University Graduate and Community Activist Sasha Johnson shot in Peckham - facing life threatening injuries - Voice Online
					

Community Activist Sasha Johnson shot in Peckham




					www.voice-online.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2021)

MrSki said:


> University Graduate and Community Activist Sasha Johnson shot in Peckham - facing life threatening injuries - Voice Online
> 
> 
> Community Activist Sasha Johnson shot in Peckham
> ...



Getting a dead link, bud.
Sounds grim, though.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Getting a dead link, bud.
> Sounds grim, though.


was working but they mustve updated the link
it didnt have any facts though other than its happened
no one knows yet
same amount of info here








						Sasha Johnson: BLM activist in critical condition after gunshot to the head
					

Shooting in Southwark, London came after numerous death threats, says her Taking the Initiative party




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2021)

try 









						University Graduate and prominent community activist Sasha Johnson shot in Peckham - facing life threatening injuries
					

Community Activist Sasha Johnson shot in Peckham




					www.voice-online.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

BBC are going with this:

"Police said at this stage there was no evidence to suggest it was a targeted shooting or that she had received any credible threats against her prior to the incident.
Detectives from the Met's Specialist Crime Command have been conducting enquiries at the scene in Consort Road and the surrounding area, and are pursuing a number of lines.
It is believed that the shooting occurred near a house where a party was taking place and that a number of people may have been in the area, a Met police statement said."


----------



## Brainaddict (May 24, 2021)

Yeah, her friends saying she got death threats and the police saying she got none already bodes well for police-community relations on this. I wonder if the disagreement is about threats on social media and whether they are 'credible'.


----------



## Petcha (May 24, 2021)

Her friend was just on the BBC saying she thought it was a rival gang and she was caught in the cross-fire and not the target.

Awful. I hope she recovers quickly. Apparently the surgery went well.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Yeah, her friends saying she got death threats and the police saying she got none already bodes well for police-community relations on this. I wonder if the disagreement is about threats on social media and whether they are 'credible'.


either that or none of them were reported to the police.


----------



## Shechemite (May 24, 2021)

Twitter is full of some very unpleasant posts about her shooting atm (as I guess Twitter would be). Whether this was a far right attack, gang related or something else I can see this playing into the far right


----------



## Petcha (May 24, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Twitter is full of some very unpleasant posts about her shooting atm (as I guess Twitter would be). Whether this was a far right attack, gang related or something else I can see this playing into the far right



It would play very well into the far right's interests if she was the victom of a black on black crime unfortunately


----------



## hitmouse (May 24, 2021)

Can't claim to know a vast amount about the context myself, but there's a thread here (from a gal-dem editor, fwiw) that's very critical of some of the narratives that are being put about.


----------



## Shechemite (May 25, 2021)

Tbf to gal dem they did publish something a few months ago on the problem of quacks and consprialoons. I think they’re silly but I don’t think they’ve any time for black supremacy/antisemitism/5G nuttery


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Twitter is full of some very unpleasant posts about her shooting atm (as I guess Twitter would be). Whether this was a far right attack, gang related or something else I can see this playing into the far right



There was unbridled joy from far right wankers on the platform yesterday. Really vile stuff.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

I think her shooting was almost certainly gang related. As the gang problem in inner London has been very serious for several decades now. It is often made worse by drill music, where different gangs taunt each other in rap videos and brag about their violent exploits. These videos are shared on social media and provoke tit for tat shootings and stabbings! It is really sad how the youths of most inner cities have turned on each other.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> I think her shooting was almost certainly gang related. As the gang problem in inner London has been very serious for several decades now. It is often made worse by drill music, where different gangs taunt each other in rap videos and brag about their violent exploits. These videos are shared on social media and provoke tit for tat shootings and stabbings! It is really sad how the youths of most inner cities have turned on each other.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 25, 2021)

Oof, first we had black on black violence on this thread (very not keen on the phrase on account of the fact you never hear the phrase white on white violence) and now we have gang violence being blamed on drill music as opposed to, say, deliberate impoverishment by a government that believes in low wages and punitive welfare systems, and/or the criminalisation of drugs. This thread needs work is all I'm saying.


----------



## Petcha (May 25, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Oof, first we had black on black violence on this thread (very not keen on the phrase on account of the fact you never hear the phrase white on white violence) and now we have gang violence being blamed on drill music as opposed to, say, deliberate impoverishment by a government that believes in low wages and punitive welfare systems, and/or the criminalisation of drugs. This thread needs work is all I'm saying.



Apologies. You're right, that was a lazy way of characterising it.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Apologies. You're right, that was a lazy way of characterising it.


Don't think that Brainaddict's post was aimed at you.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Don't think that Brainaddict's post was aimed at you.


I think it was as well as at Waterwheel  and rightly so. WTF?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel's mission here appears to be to stir things up. It's a troll.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Oof, first we had black on black violence on this thread (very not keen on the phrase on account of the fact you never hear the phrase white on white violence) and now we have gang violence being blamed on drill music as opposed to, say, deliberate impoverishment by a government that believes in low wages and punitive welfare systems, and/or the criminalisation of drugs. This thread needs work is all I'm saying.


Why does everyone have to blame poverty for gang violence? There has always been poverty and many of the young people involved in street gangs today are not poor as they own cars etc. And most poor people do not become gang members. Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then. Would you also say that football violence was caused by poverty? Football violence increased throughout the country as poverty fell!


----------



## MrSki (May 25, 2021)

Krays & Richardsons spring to mind.


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then.


----------



## 8ball (May 25, 2021)

[QUOTE="Waterwheel, post: 17124781, member: 81451”]Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then.
[/QUOTE]

Wtf!


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Krays & Richardsons spring to mind.


The Krays and Richardsons were rarities! Now there are violent gangs on every council estate in the country! Any idiot will know that violent youth crime has massively increased over the past 70 years. While at the same time poverty has fallen!


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Now there are violent gangs on every council estate in the country!



No there aren't. I live on a council estate, there's no gang (violent or otherwise) here.
Get real.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> The Krays and Richardsons were rarities! Now there are violent gangs on every council estate in the country! Any idiot will know that violent youth crime has massively increased over the past 70 years. While at the same time poverty has fallen!


Stats? Links? Evidence?
thanks


----------



## IC3D (May 25, 2021)

I've lived in moss side and next to Broadwater farm. There was a bit of gun violence, bit of knife violence, some street robbery a few drug dealers but nothing you couldn't avoid if you carefully avoided the people involved by avoiding them.


----------



## tim (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Why does everyone have to blame poverty for gang violence? There has always been poverty and many of the young people involved in street gangs today are not poor as they own cars etc. And most poor people do not become gang members. Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then. Would you also say that football violence was caused by poverty? Football violence increased throughout the country as poverty fell!


Oh do fuck off!


----------



## Raheem (May 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> No there aren't. I live on a council estate, there's no gang (violent or otherwise) here.
> Get real.


Me too. There is an organised gang, but it's made up of old people who petition the council to remove trees in case paedophiles hide behind them.

(Not making it up, sadly).


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Me too. There is an organised gang, but it's made up of old people who petition the council to remove trees in case paedophiles hide behind them.
> 
> (Not making it up, sadly).



Oh yeah actually we do have an organised gang, called the "TRA", who take kids to the pantomime every xmas and do a fun day in our courtyard (with free food and a bouncy castle) every summer.


----------



## hitmouse (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Any idiot will know that violent youth crime has massively increased over the past 70 years. While at the same time poverty has fallen!


Any idiot might be able to tell you that, but have you tried asking anyone who knows what they're on about?


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

And violent video games have massively increased over the past 70 years. And hobnobs. You've not mentioned them have you? Eh? Eh?


----------



## MrSki (May 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Any idiot might be able to tell you that, but have you tried asking anyone who knows what they're on about?


Yeah there were no mass gang fights between Mods & Rockers or Punks & Teds. It was only because of the cinema that I have ever heard of this.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 25, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Apologies. You're right, that was a lazy way of characterising it.


I'd say downright ignorant and I'm being kind.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Why does everyone have to blame poverty for gang violence? There has always been poverty and many of the young people involved in street gangs today are not poor as they own cars etc. And most poor people do not become gang members. Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then. Would you also say that football violence was caused by poverty? Football violence increased throughout the country as poverty fell!


Would it kill you to read a book or two?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2021)

on moral panic in the 50s about teenagers in gangs...









						25 Vintage Pictures Of Britain's Real-Life 'Clockwork Orange': The Stylish And Violent Teddy Boys
					

British Teddy Boys basically invented teenage rebellion — and looked good doing it.




					allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## Petcha (May 25, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I'd say downright ignorant and I'm being kind.



I'm sorry. As I say it was a lazy reference to the military term 'blue on blue' which is used to describe forces on the same side killing each other. Which obviously was a stupid comparison in this case.

As I say, I apologise.


----------



## likesfish (May 25, 2021)

Getting tweets out about  right wing death threats etc didnt exactly help.
  No doubt the death threats were sent by racists fortunatly are violent right wing are mostly a threat in their own head an actual organised assasination attempt is fortunatly beyond


----------



## kalidarkone (May 25, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm sorry. As I say it was a lazy reference to the military term 'blue on blue' which is used to describe forces on the same side killing each other. Which obviously was a stupid comparison in this case.
> 
> As I say, I apologise.


Great that you have apogised but you are missing the point in your ignorance. I suggest that you go and read about the history of that specific term and the connotations that run deep and then perhaps you will be able to consciously refrain from supporting a racist narrative and avoid being _lazy._


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Great that you have apogised but you are missing the point in your ignorance. I suggest that you go and read about the history of that specific term and the connotations that run deep and then perhaps you will be able to consciously refrain from supporting a racist narrative and avoid being _lazy._



Could start here?

‘Black-on-Black Crime’ Isn't a Thing


----------



## A380 (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Why does everyone have to blame poverty for gang violence? There has always been poverty and many of the young people involved in street gangs today are not poor as they own cars etc. And most poor people do not become gang members. Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then. Would you also say that football violence was caused by poverty? Football violence increased throughout the country as poverty fell!


Fuck me. Even the Daily Mail doesn't have such a loose grip in reality. The 50s a golden age? PC George Dixon was murdered by a teenage gang in his very first celluloid outing after all. Violent Crime is way down on the 50s and has been falling. The murder rate may be up a little - you can argue about that - But my all measures (Police stats, Crime survey and similar, hospital data) violence is massively down across the West.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Why does everyone have to blame poverty for gang violence? There has always been poverty and many of the young people involved in street gangs today are not poor as they own cars etc. And most poor people do not become gang members. Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then. Would you also say that football violence was caused by poverty? Football violence increased throughout the country as poverty fell!


Oh dear. I think you need to look again at the newspapers of the 1950s and go to Specsavers because your old rose-tinted glasses are past it, you need a new prescription


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I'm sorry. As I say it was a lazy reference to the military term 'blue on blue' which is used to describe forces on the same side killing each other. Which obviously was a stupid comparison in this case.
> 
> As I say, I apologise.


I think you'd do better to use the term fratricide for the friendly fire deaths you had in mind.


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

Yeah there was no white on white violence in the UK back then. No domestic violence, no child abuse, no street gangs, no armed robberies, it was a wonderful time and women, in particular, were so much happier.

I watch Call The Midwife, so I know this for sure.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh dear. I think you need to look again at the newspapers of the 1950s and go to Specsavers because your old rose-tinted glasses are past it, you need a new prescription


Watch this video and then tell me that youth crime in the 1950s was as bad as it is today!


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Watch this video and then tell me that youth crime in the 1950s was as bad as it is today!




I'd prefer to go on actual facts, ta.


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

This sort of thing, for example (which if nothing else explains how impossible is it to compare then and now, meaning your sweeping statements are ridiculous):

Crimes of the century


----------



## kalidarkone (May 25, 2021)

I wouldn't bother feeding the troll.....ignore it!


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I'd prefer to go on actual facts, ta.


You people need a reality check! Here is an official news report about youth crime today! Any idiot knows violent crime of today is many times worse than it was in the 1950s!


----------



## Serge Forward (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Watch this video and then tell me that youth crime in the 1950s was as bad as it is today!



A YouTube video, therefore... FACT!


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> You people need a reality check! Here is an official news report about youth crime today! Any idiot knows violent crime of today is many times worse than it was in the 1950s!



You people should use exclamation marks more!!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2021)

Why must the youth fight against themselves?
Government leaving the youth on the shelf
This place, is coming like a ghost town
No job to be found in this country
Can't go on no more
The people getting angry


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Watch this video and then tell me that youth crime in the 1950s was as bad as it is today!



You're moving the goalposts rather quickly today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2021)

although...

a cynical part of me wonders if the establishment is happier with 'the youth' in gangs fighting among themselves rather than fighting the establishment...


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

Watch this! Of course violent youth crime is far worse now in Britain than it was in the 1950s:


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

Although this news report is from August 2011 show me a similar news report from the 1950s which is even one tenth as bad as the violence seen here:


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

If you are so certain, you'll answer this rather than post youtube clips, or consider leaving it out



> Stats? Links (not to youtube)? Evidence?
> thanks


----------



## magneze (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> You people need a reality check! Here is an official news report about youth crime today! Any idiot knows violent crime of today is many times worse than it was in the 1950s!



What makes it "official"?


----------



## Waterwheel (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> If you are so certain, you'll answer this rather than post youtube clips, or consider leaving it out


If you want to know for sure that violent crime is far worse today than it was in the 1950s then go out and ask young people themselves! Then go out and ask pensioners about how bad violent crime was in their youth! And ask questions like: "Were their post code wars even a few decades ago?" And "How many people do you know who have been stabbed, shot, or killed?" And a good place to start doing research would be somewhere like Brixton.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Why does everyone have to blame poverty for gang violence? There has always been poverty and many of the young people involved in street gangs today are not poor as they own cars etc. And most poor people do not become gang members. Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then. Would you also say that football violence was caused by poverty? Football violence increased throughout the country as poverty fell!



Violence is abhorrent. That said, your nonsensical posts deserve violent ridicule.

So, fuck you, you absolute plank.


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Of course violent youth crime is far worse now in Britain than it was in the 1950s:


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Me too. There is an organised gang, but it's made up of old people who petition the council to remove trees in case paedophiles hide behind them.
> 
> (Not making it up, sadly).


Proper Brasseye outtake that.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

That above chart is interesting but it does  not show the total number of knife crimes. Or take into the fact that medical technology has improved a lot over the past 43 years. So that many more people survive knife attacks. It would be good to see a chart should the number of knife and gun crime offences reported each year from the 1950s to the present. I am sure that such a chart would should a massive increase in recorded gun and knife crimes. And how come our prisons are now full to bursting despite much shorter sentences today than in the 1950s?


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> That above chart is interesting but it does  not show the total number of knife crimes.


yes it does, on the left hand side


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

ska invita said:


> yes it does, on the left hand side


No it doesnt! It shows the number of murders! Not the total number of crimes! Most violent crimes do not result in death!


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> No it doesnt! It shows the number of murders! Not the total number of crimes! Most violent crimes do not result in death!


Most trolling trolls result in banning, though


----------



## andysays (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> ...Any idiot will know...





Waterwheel said:


> ...Any idiot knows ...


Thank you for demonstrating what any idiot thinks they know


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> If you want to know for sure that violent crime is far worse today than it was in the 1950s then go out and ask young people themselves! Then go out and ask pensioners about how bad violent crime was in their youth! And ask questions like: "Were their post code wars even a few decades ago?" And "How many people do you know who have been stabbed, shot, or killed?" And a good place to start doing research would be somewhere like Brixton.


Anyone from anywhere even remotely near Brixton on here?


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Anyone from anywhere even remotely near Brixton on here?


Look at official crime figures between 1951 and 2001! And you will see a massive rise in violent crimes in those 5 decades. Especially gun and knife crime.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 26, 2021)

Okay, this is some trolling returner. How tedious.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Why does everyone have to blame poverty for gang violence? There has always been poverty and many of the young people involved in street gangs today are not poor as they own cars etc. And most poor people do not become gang members. Older people will remember just how much poverty there was in Britain in the 1950s but there was very little gang violence or violent crime then. Would you also say that football violence was caused by poverty? Football violence increased throughout the country as poverty fell!


Fuck me but you are thick. Gang violence in the 50s was horrific.

Save yourself further embarrassment by doing a bit of Googling.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Okay, this is some trolling returner. How tedious.


I am stating facts not trolling! Everyone knows that there was far less violent youth crime way back in the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s than there is today! I grew up in the 1970s and 1980s and know that for a fact! When I was growing up virtually no one carried knives. There were no post code wars. And there were virtually no shootings between young people. And any gang fights rarely ever involved any weapons. And you never saw armed police anywhere.


----------



## andysays (May 26, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fuck me but you are thick. Gang violence in the 50s was horrific.
> 
> Save yourself further embarrassment by doing a bit of Googling.


There you go, Waterwheel, first hand testimony from someone who was there...


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

andysays said:


> There you go, Waterwheel, first hand testimony from someone who was there...


Read this then! I know this estate well! It was NEVER as bad as this in the past! This estate is not in inner London but in suburban Essex! Dad of tragic Jodie Chesney calls for end to violence as knife crime surges


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Look at official crime figures between 1951 and 2001! And you will see a massive rise in violent crimes in those 5 decades. Especially gun and knife crime.


Fuck off back to your fictitious 50s, then


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Look at official crime figures between 1951 and 2001! And you will see a massive rise in violent crimes in those 5 decades. Especially gun and knife crime.


Oh the official figures  the official figures _if you please_ like they aren't famously fiddled by the cops


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh the official figures  the official figures _if you please_ like they aren't famously fiddled by the cops


Any idiot knows that violent crime has increased massively in Britain since the 1950s. When I was growing up in the 1970s and 1980s virtually no young people carried knives and very few young people ever got stabbed or shot! Everyone know that crime has got far worse! When I was growing up you never used to see armed police anywhere even in central London.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Any idiot knows that violent crime has increased massively in Britain since the 1950s. When I was growing up in the 1970s and 1980s virtually no young people carried knives and very few young people ever got stabbed or shot! Everyone know that crime has got far worse! When I was growing up you never used to see armed police anywhere even in central London.


What do you think happened to all the pistols etc brought back from the war as trophies? Just stuck in the drawer and forgotten about? Look back to the press of eg the early 60s and you'll see headline after headline about unprecedented gun crime in eg hackney. The thing with crime is it's only recorded if cops find out about it and unsurprisingly they often don't - the police in hackney complained about 30 years ago they knew there were gun fights in the borough they only found about days later with scant detail. But I suppose you're working your way round to tell us of the black muggers, another famous fascist trope


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> Everyone know that crime has got far worse! When I was growing up you never used to see armed police anywhere even in central London.


 Your criminal posts should be shot.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 26, 2021)

What you say is bullshit! In the 1950s and 1960s we had hanging as a deterrent so obviously far fewer young people were prepared to kill each other! I actually grew up in the 1970s and 1980s and know for a fact that very few young people got shot or stabbed to death even as recently as then! It started to get really bad in the early 1990s when there was an epidemic of gun and knife crime in our major cities! That is when cities like Manchester and Nottingham got nicknames like Gunchester and Shottingham! It is laughable to say that the 1950s were anywhere near as violent and crime ridden as since the 1990s! There was virtually no drug crime in the 1950s for example.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> What you say is bullshit! In the 1950s and 1960s we had hanging as a deterrent so obviously far fewer young people were prepared to kill each other! I actually grew up in the 1970s and 1980s and know for a fact that very few young people got shot or stabbed to death even as recently as then! It started to get really bad in the early 1990s when there was an epidemic of gun and knife crime in our major cities! That is when cities like Manchester and Nottingham got nicknames like Gunchester and Shottingham! It is laughable to say that the 1950s were anywhere near as violent and crime ridden as since the 1990s! There was virtually no drug crime in the 1950s for example.


I've seen the headlines and read the stories while all you produce is flatulence


----------



## LDC (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> What you say is bullshit! In the 1950s and 1960s we had hanging as a deterrent so obviously far fewer young people were prepared to kill each other! I actually grew up in the 1970s and 1980s and know for a fact that very few young people got shot or stabbed to death even as recently as then! It started to get really bad in the early 1990s when there was an epidemic of gun and knife crime in our major cities! That is when cities like Manchester and Nottingham got nicknames like Gunchester and Shottingham! It is laughable to say that the 1950s were anywhere near as violent and crime ridden as since the 1990s! There was virtually no drug crime in the 1950s for example.



OK for the sake of argument let's say you're right on all counts; violent crime of all types has increased from 1950 to 2020.

What do you think are the causes for that?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> What you say is bullshit! In the 1950s and 1960s we had hanging as a deterrent so obviously far fewer young people were prepared to kill each other! I actually grew up in the 1970s and 1980s and know for a fact that very few young people got shot or stabbed to death even as recently as then! It started to get really bad in the early 1990s when there was an epidemic of gun and knife crime in our major cities! That is when cities like Manchester and Nottingham got nicknames like Gunchester and Shottingham! It is laughable to say that the 1950s were anywhere near as violent and crime ridden as since the 1990s! There was virtually no drug crime in the 1950s for example.



Hanging, eh


----------



## charlie mowbray (May 26, 2021)

How about flogging?


----------



## kalidarkone (May 26, 2021)

I'm really hating the fact that because the troll is being responded to.....it is taking the thread off topic.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 26, 2021)

This is all a bit shit isn't it? A young activist is shot and is lying in hospital and U75 spends 3 pages on a debate between someone with a fictionalised version of the past and some who appear to deny that there is a specific problem that needs to be seriously discussed.

ETA: To clarify, the specific problem is the rise of organised crime groups mainly in the drugs trade, that mimic the values and modus operandi of the dominant economic and social order and which further immiserate working class communities where they operate.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 26, 2021)

I've reported the troll. The rest of you need to ignore it or get off the thread otherwise you are dismissing the subject matter.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> If you want to know for sure that violent crime is far worse today than it was in the 1950s then go out and ask young people themselves! Then go out and ask pensioners about how bad violent crime was in their youth! And ask questions like: "Were their post code wars even a few decades ago?" And "How many people do you know who have been stabbed, shot, or killed?" And a good place to start doing research would be somewhere like Brixton.



I'm sure you don't want to look like EDL supporting racist pondlife, but you going on and on about violent crime on a thread about Black Lives Matter is very much giving that impression - particularly after your wildly dubious claim that the Football Lads Alliance march was some sort of multicultural carnival.

I strongly suggest you start your own thread where I'm sure there will be plenty of posters happy to dismantle your various back-of-a-fag-packet 'theories.

In fact, I insist that you stop posting on this thread, which has got little to do with your right wing random dribbling. To ensure that, I've banned you from this one particular thread.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 26, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> What you say is bullshit! In the 1950s and 1960s we had hanging as a deterrent so obviously far fewer young people were prepared to kill each other! I actually grew up in the 1970s and 1980s and know for a fact that very few young people got shot or stabbed to death even as recently as then! It started to get really bad in the early 1990s when there was an epidemic of gun and knife crime in our major cities! That is when cities like Manchester and Nottingham got nicknames like Gunchester and Shottingham! It is laughable to say that the 1950s were anywhere near as violent and crime ridden as since the 1990s! There was virtually no drug crime in the 1950s for example.


The overuse of ! is irritating, and demonstrates a 'Daily Mail' mindset. Faux outrage abounds.


----------



## Shechemite (May 26, 2021)

Can we listen to what kalidarkone (and others?) have said and just ignore the troll


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 26, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Can we listen to what kalidarkone (and others?) have said and just ignore the troll


Yes. Sorry. They are gone off the thread.


----------



## LDC (May 26, 2021)

5 arrests now connected to the (ETA 'attempted' as wrote in a rush) killing.


----------



## BillRiver (May 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> 5 arrests now connected to the killing.


She's not dead. Did someone else die in the same incident? I read they've been arrested for attempted murder.


----------



## CNT36 (May 26, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> A YouTube video, therefore... FACT!


I won't take you seriously until you can show me a youtube video posted before 1980 showing this kind of violence.


----------



## LDC (May 26, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> She's not dead. Did someone else die in the same incident? I read they've been arrested for attempted murder.



Sorry wrote in a rush. Attempted is correct.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2021)

A crowd-funder for the 4 Bristol defendants has gone live this minute - estimated required costs are going to be a min of 12 grand (btw, if you see some money in there already, it's nothing dodgy, it's just it was opened a few hours before for some private donations in order to have it hitting the ground running at midday):

#GladColstonsGone! Bristol Topplers’ Defence Fund!

On 7th June 2020, ten thousand people in Bristol succeeded where countless petitions,  articles and other public objections had fallen short, removing a century-old public tribute  to racism and slavery. For toppling the Colston statue, four of the ten thousand have been  singled-out to face criminal damage charges and need our support before they go to trial  later this year. 

...

The toppling of the Edward Colston statue was a cathartic piece of non-violent direct  action that rippled across the globe, igniting debates around racism, slavery and what we  consider to be our 'heritage', as well as prompting many more local organisations in Bristol (from institutions to buildings to street names) to drop the Colston name for good. 

The four protesters facing charges are due to appear at Bristol Crown Court on the 13th  December 2021 for a jury trial lasting up to eight days. That means hefty additional legal  costs, along with lost income and other expenses that we hope the rest of the ten  thousand people who brought the Colston statue down, and supporters around the world,  will ensure are covered.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 28, 2021)

Done. I like to think they'll get what they need. Not only were they right to do it, but few recent actions I can think of have brought so much joy to so many people (plus anger among wrong'uns).


----------



## Serge Forward (May 28, 2021)

Done!


----------



## deeyo (May 28, 2021)

check.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 10, 2021)

For those interested in the Rhodes statue saga, Oriel said they wanted to take it down but this would ultimately mean wasting lots of money on planning appeals eventually ending up on Robert Jenrik's desk who would pretty obviously refuse it. So they decided it would be a waste of money to try and that the funds would be better spent on student access.

Now 150 Oxford academics are going to boycott the college, seemingly ignoring the above rationale. I suspect the government would absolutely love to reject any planning appeal, so this is all good stuff for them.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2021)

They did what? They seemingly ignored the rationale? Have these people no shame?


----------



## A380 (Jun 25, 2021)

Four people charged with conspiracy in relation to shooting Sasha Johnson. A trial to come at the Old Bailey.









						Sasha Johnson shooting: four accused expected to plead not guilty
					

Court to press for earliest possible trial date for four men accused over shooting of BLM activist




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 1, 2021)

Not UK, but an iron fist moment worthy of glory. Indigenous Winnipeggers rip down a statute of Queen Victoria!


----------



## teqniq (Jan 5, 2022)

Blimey. Result!


----------



## LDC (Jan 5, 2022)

Bristol Radical History Group just got a shout out on BBC News butchersapron!


----------



## teqniq (Jan 5, 2022)

Lol. the replies are almost all completely unsympathetic:


----------



## teqniq (Jan 5, 2022)

Grimes's fairly predictable response and a great reply:

**


----------



## pesh (Jan 5, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Lol. the replies are almost all completely unsympathetic:



but not all


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 5, 2022)

Can you get done for incitement to desecrate a grave? Because Grimy is doing exactly that on his twitter.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 5, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Can you get done for incitement to desecrate a grave? Because Grimy is doing exactly that on his twitter.


OK, seen the tweet now,  Maybe not funny.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 5, 2022)

how angry at milo do you think grimy is


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Blimey. Result!




One million clenched iron fist salutes to the good men and women of the jury!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 7, 2022)

Being the Attorney General is very handy if you don't like a particular verdict









						Suella Braverman accused of politically driven meddling over Colston Four
					

Senior lawyers question motives of attorney general, who says she could refer acquittal to court of appeal




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Athos (Jan 8, 2022)

Even if she refers it, the not guilty verdicts cannot be changed. At most, the Court of Appeal can clarify a point of law for similar cases in the future.  But it's not clear what point of law needs clarification; I've not seen anyone suggest e.g. the judge erred in his instructions to the jury, and criminal damage is very straightforward.  It's just an empty gesture, as a bit of political pandering.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 16, 2022)

This made me smile today:


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 16, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> This made me smile today:
> 
> View attachment 310360


That's 10 minute walk from my house!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> This made me smile today:
> 
> View attachment 310360



I thought you meant it was "5 yobs" for a sec there.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Four people charged with conspiracy in relation to shooting Sasha Johnson. A trial to come at the Old Bailey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Case falls apart.  No prizes for guessing why.









						Sasha Johnson shooting: Case against four men collapses
					

Four men charged with conspiracy to murder after Sasha Johnson was shot have the case against them dropped.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Diamond (Feb 22, 2022)

A bit more context:



To be clear - this looks like a reasonably straightforward example of the snitches-get-stitches principle.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 22, 2022)

wow she's still in hospital. very sad. so her own family still don't want a conviction? jeez.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2022)

Met a BLM activist recently and her and supposedly her friends remain convinced it was a political hit...i guess this case collapse will just add to that feeling


----------



## teqniq (Feb 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Met a BLM activist recently and her and supposedly her friends remain convinced it was a political hit...i guess this case collapse will just add to that feeling


Who do their suspicions fall on?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 23, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Who do their suspicions fall on?


My impression was a general 'the man'. They said the police account didn't match what they'd heard happened either etc. I dont get too mentally involved in these kinds of things as I have no way of judging.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 23, 2022)

Toxic vibes


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2022)

if it was a political hit i don't suppose the government had anything to do with it because it'd be out of keeping with their incompetence at pretty much everything


----------

